#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] [長篇]旅夢 第七章 第四節 ７／１５更新

## 幻兒

前言

    這是一篇不太好看的長篇文章，也是我的第一篇長篇文章。
此獸文筆不好，打得非常爛，加上..裡面的角色還有人類存在，或多或少都會給些獸友有些反感，不過希望大家還是能堅持看下去！謝謝各獸！
若有可批評之處，歡迎批改。

另外，文章暗紅色部分是用獸友們的意見（或錯誤）來更改文章，暗藍色部分則是我自己在聽過意見後有新的想法做的更改。    
    

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

旅夢         第一章 夥伴？ 第一節-頑皮的公主

「恩…因該沒人吧？」皇宮外一處看似平平無奇的綠草地突然出現不尋常的隆起，伴隨著女性的咳嗽聲，偽裝成草皮的草綠色密到蓋子被打開，一名少女從裡面吃力的爬了上來。

「砰！」
少女體力不支傾身躺了下去，雖然不適，但逃離了皇宮，臉上因此佈滿了如花開的般的笑容。

「終於順利逃出來了！太棒了！」她緩緩的起了身子，馬上跳起大喊。
她一跳，身上雪白的裙襬隨著少女身體的跳動，雖因泥沙造成了些許汙點，但依然優雅的在她身旁晃呀晃的，一頭粉紅色的滑順長髮披在稚氣未脫的圓臉上，加上如天空水藍般的溫和眼睛，彷彿一位年幼的小女孩在草皮上天真的玩耍著。

噢！真的像極了，畢竟她身高不足1５５，也沒有前凸後翹的身材，雖然如此，但卻有著天真無邪的笑容，看似位還未見識過世塵的小女孩。

但和其他人比起，卻有著不塵俗的氣息…，
搖晃的裙擺上有鑲著朱紅色人類魔法王國首都-里西亞皇族才有的標誌；胸前還有著一顆手工精巧的魔法寶石以蝴蝶結裝飾；以及頭上一頂象徵華麗、昂貴的黃金皇冠，假如女孩正經點，不論是誰一眼看上去都會感覺是一位氣質高雅的”小”公主。

「我的天...宮裡一陣喧鬧，又是你搞的鬼阿？可雅？」

一個沉著穩重的聲音從女孩後方由遠而近的傳來，躺在地名為可雅的女孩頭稍稍往上仰，映入眼簾的，是一雙皮製的褐色皮靴。原來是她的貼身護衛－索爾。
「噢！是索爾！」我記得，那時又偷溜到森林裡，索爾原本是在森林的11歲孤兒，自己一個人生活，但不曉得我那時候不知道哪條神經不對，意外的把她帶回家…
不過也因此我們倆成為了很好的朋友哦，他的武術超強呢，使用魔法的能力也不容小看，但我問起她的過去時，他總是輕描淡寫的帶過…連我想問他怎麼自己生活在森林裡的也沒辦法。

總之，索爾是一名殺氣十足的女性，不穿著厚重堅固的盔甲，反而只穿一件鬆垮的衣服…總之就是露肚臍、緊身白色牛仔褲，加上深褐色的牛皮靴做以搭配，另外，還配戴著一把細長而堅硬的長劍，右手上綁著繃帶。一身白色的服飾，加上白銀的頭髮，讓索兒古銅色的肌膚顯得格外灰暗。

「嘻...對不起麻！不然又要聽軍事老師的催眠曲，我真的會死掉，我真的對戰鬥沒興趣嘛！！」可雅歪著臉，手摸著頭，不經心地露出粉紅的舌尖，做出一付不好意思的樣子，這副德性索兒不知道看過幾百遍了，因為每次可雅要逃出宮時，總會露出這種表情。

索爾露出無奈的眼神，手插著腰「恩...又要我幫忙了，對吧？」隨後便是一聲嘆息。

可雅笑笑著點頭，「嗯！謝謝你囉！」接著可雅便踩著愉快的步伐，愉悅的跑走了，索兒也看著可雅的身影漸漸消失….

沒多久，鐵靴踏著地面的腳步聲傳入了索爾的耳裡，回頭一看，原來是皇宮派出尋找公主的士兵。

「隊長，請問您有看到公主嗎？」

索爾不假思索，沒有一點遲疑。「抱歉，我也沒看到，在過去就是森林盡頭了，但公主應該不至於跑到森林去，你們有去過南方的平原嗎？搞不好她往那兒跑了。」

「嗯，那隊長您知道公主往哪去嗎？」士兵們在問到。

聽到這裡索爾顯得不太高興，露出了渺視眼神，清了下嗓門，咳！的一聲。

「我不知道！」這次聲音稍微大聲了些。

「是嗎…那我們告辭了！」沒多久，三人一組的士兵們便消失的無影無蹤。

「這個國家，大概也快滅亡了吧....」她看著里西亞城堡，試著在腦海裡留下它現在美好的景象。

但換回的卻是自己的竊笑。

她搖搖頭，心想：「身為皇家親衛隊隊長，怎麼能這樣想呢？」

「但這好像也不干我的事？只要公主平安就好了。」這聲音從索爾心裡的另外一面出現。
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

可雅口中一邊唱著不知從哪學來的童謠，一邊往離皇宮最近的城鎮前進。她喜歡城鎮裡人民的親切和善；喜歡城鎮裡人民的自由生活；喜歡城鎮裡人民的休閒活動，總之，他喜歡城鎮裡的所有一切。嗯，至少公主目前唯一知道的城鎮裡沒有任何東西會讓它幻滅。

可雅常常搞不懂，為什麼人民會嚮往皇室的生活？在皇宮裡，就像四肢被鐵鍊纏繞的囚犯一樣，沒有自己的時間，沒有自己的行動，而管家就像監獄裡的警察，無所不管，也無所不知，你接下來要做什麼？跟誰見面？一切都受到安排，或許吃的東西，穿的衣服比監獄裡好了一點吧？但可雅還是覺得，自己跟囚犯沒什麼兩樣。

「唉....」想到這，可雅不禁哀怨了一聲。「算了！既然逃出來了，就不要想那麼多了！」可雅望著天空說著。

沒多久，可雅來到了她每次逃出宮時，最常來的城鎮-卡巴鎮。

這裡沒有紛爭，沒有吵死人的工廠，更沒有先進的設施，只有人們開心的笑聲、小孩們的追逐玩耍，以及那不到兩層樓高的綠色樹屋，這裡，看起來一片綠意盎然。

。。。

因為所有的一切看起來都是綠的！！！不論建築物、衣服，還是日常用品，只要你想的到的這裡大都是綠的，彷彿就是一座小森林一樣！這不叫”綠意盎然”叫什麼！？何況和諧到連野生動物們也能安心的走在道路中間，有時候甚至有老虎、熊等猛獸經過，這不叫森林，這叫什麼？！好在是，人民也是保持著「你不犯我，我不犯你」的信念，不趕殺這些動物，讓喜愛動物的可雅更喜歡這個城鎮。

「啊！我忘記把宮裡的衣服換掉了！」可雅心裡面暗自想著，便找了一片大灌木叢躲在裡頭，從她隨身攜帶的褐色小包包拿出了他的「偽平民」衣服，這是他第一件看起來不華麗、不尊貴的服飾，雖然有少許小破洞，但是她還是小心翼翼的保護，不讓原本白色的大衣失去風采。

她脫掉了那件長得足以拖地、有他兩倍長的長裙，留下了穿在裡面的短裙，披上那件白色大衣，並用她的藍寶石蝴蝶結綁住，當然、金光閃閃的皇冠、讓他瞬間長高１０公分的鞋子也要換掉。

當可雅在度出來時，已不是那位”看”起來尊貴的”小”公主了。


那兩位愛聊八卦的中年太太：「三姑」及「六婆」以那老花的眼睛，從遠處看見了雪白影子便知道是可雅，第一個衝了過來。

「唉呀！公主，你又偷溜出來啦！？聽說宮裡….」先和可雅說話的，是一個個子較高、穿著稍嫌俗氣的『三姑』，別說太誇張，畢竟那草綠色長裙、草綠色的大帽，加上那頭捲到不行的爆炸頭頭髮，若裡面出現了髮圈、髮梳、蘋果…等等的，似乎也不太奇怪。
「對啊對啊，魔法可是我國最出名的特色呢！身為公主竟然…」接著說的，是個子較嬌小，但看起來卻更老的『六婆』，雖然眼光好了點，挑了件適合自己年紀的大紅大紫連身裙，但…還是翠綠和深綠色的。

可雅急忙大喊：「等等等！！你們都講太快了啦，我還沒聽清楚吶！」她急忙做出交叉的手勢，表示停止。

這時，三姑和六婆才停了下來。可雅看到他們，依舊想著每次都想問的問題：「你們兩個的個性很不同，但是怎麼那麼合得來啊？」但，每次都問不成就是了，每次話說到一半都會被中斷。

「嗯…最近有沒有…」

「好好好！我知道公主接下來要說什麼了，你可以去這個城鎮上方的森林，在這座森林裡有一棵僅一層樓高的樹，相傳這顆樹從很久以前曾被水精靈祝福過，雖然它無法再長高了，但他的葉子似乎有非常神奇的治療功效，公主您可以去探險找看看！…」

「那個…」可雅想盡辦法插話，但完全進去不了他們的狀況。

「不過那座森林裡當然不只有這些了！以我和六婆的功力，怎麼可能才知道這些呢？」

「對啊，而且還聽說…」

而可雅看到這滔滔不絕、一波未平又一波的情況，不知如何是好了，

「那…我先走囉？」可雅到了別，準備要走時，似乎講得渾然忘我的三姑和六婆卻分別一同抓住可雅的左右手，以眼神放空的一種恐懼眼神，看著可雅。

三姑吞了口口水，才終於開口。

「那裡和國界很近，恐怕會有遇過戰爭的獸族在那裡…」

「那…我…？」可雅猶豫了一下，她是否該去？畢竟從小，就被灌輸了一種信念，把獸族跟殺戮畫上了等號，雖然她沒有看過獸族一眼，但從人民及親友口中形容，就是人的樣子有動物的特徵，例如頭部大小、皮膚色調、指甲長短、有否尾巴等，身體再高大些，就成了獸族，所以大概也能想像。

不知道三姑是不是看見可雅猶豫的模樣，就大笑了起來：「放心啦！！會去那裡的獸族多半是受傷的，就算是可雅您的魔法也行打倒啦！哈哈！」

「哦…呵呵…那掰掰囉…。」說完可雅轉過頭走掉了。

「可雅！小心喔！！」三姑及六婆，同時和可雅揮手說再見，可雅當然也禮貌性的揮手。

當可雅走到離城鎮一段距離時，她不經意的嘟起了粉紅小嘴，一臉不悅的樣子，自言自語的說著：「什麼麻！！說『就算是可雅您的魔法也行打倒』，好過份哦！人家好歹也不是小孩子了！」可雅便氣衝衝的往森林一處走去…

----------------------------------------------------------------------
後來自己看看發現我自己第一人稱和第三人稱的交換處卡卡的...
看不懂鞭小力一點啊=口=...(爆 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
感謝茶大，紅色部分已經作以更改了XD"

----------


## yoyo虎

幻兒一開始對可雅的敘述很棒呢~
很快就能把可雅的形象準確地建立!

就是一個小女孩，
擁有一頭粉紅色長髮，
和水汪汪的大眼睛，
分明就是可愛和天真的化身！

而且還會魔法(等等...原來這是熱血冒險小說？)

可雅遭遇到的事件，
也把可雅的個性塑造的更完美了，
大致上沒什麼問題，都看的懂~
大概就是偶爾他和她會混亂吧......
還有第一人稱那段有點怪?

幻兒也開始寫小說啦XD
起頭的感覺滿棒的，
我們一起加油吧~

下次在下也來附插圖?!

(對了...幻兒忘了分類)

----------


## 好喝的茶

我順手(？)替你的主題加上適當主題了，下次如果要另開新主題的話，記得要做好分類喔。

我也覺得幻兒對於女主角的描寫非常不錯，僅有一點問題︰



> 「咳...咳....」沉重的喘息聲忽高忽低，除了她以外，四周幾乎沒有任何一點的聲響。
> 
> 
> 「砰！」
> 少女體力不支傾身躺了下去，但臉上卻不是痛苦不堪的表情，而是…開心的笑著？
> 
> 她緩緩的起了身子，馬上跳起大喊：
> 「終於順利逃出來了!太棒了!!!」她一跳，身上雪白的裙襬隨著少女身體的跳動，優雅的在她身旁晃呀晃的，一頭粉紅色的滑順長髮披在稚氣未脫的圓臉上，加上如天空水藍般的溫和眼睛，彷彿一位年幼的小女孩在草皮上天真的玩耍著。


由主角倒下去到她為成功脫離皇宮而欣喜若狂之間的銜接頗為奇怪。在主角大喊「終於逃出來」之前，文章並沒有任何「有誰要逃走」的預先描寫。我看到這段的時候，感到一頭霧水。為什麼突然冒出了一個「她」？她是來幹什麼的？

皇宮外，一處看似平平無奇的綠草地突然出現不尋常的隆起。伴隨著女性的咳嗽聲，偽裝成草地的密道蓋子被打開，一個少女從裏頭吃力地爬出來。

類似這樣。讓角色憑空出現有點奇怪，至少給主角一個「上台階」吧。






> 噢！真的像極了，畢竟她身高不足1５５，加上沒什麼前凸後翹身材，成了名副其實的「洗衣板」。看上去，根本不像一位１５歲的少女，倒像了一位乳臭未乾的小女生。
> 
> 但似乎也不完全是鄰家的”洗衣板女孩”。


雖然我明白你的意思，可是你用的詞語似乎太過負面了。(汗)
看完整篇文章，我想你大概想把可雅塑造成活潑可愛的女生。你可以說「沒有豐滿的身材，卻有天真爛漫的笑容」「像一位不沾凡塵的純真女孩」之類，不過，要塑造正面形象的話就請不要用洗衣板、乳臭未乾之類的眨義詞，意境會變得很奇怪囧TZ



後面就沒有什麼嚴重的問題，就是人稱轉換不暢順、
「希爾」在後面變成了「希兒」、
明明是幻想世界觀(魔法首都、獸族)，卻出現「荷蘭」這個現實世界名詞、
感嘆號(！)每次應只用一個、
引號請儘量用「」『』這兩種……

嗯，大概就是這樣。
啊，插圖也畫得很可愛。

期待下篇。

----------


## 幻兒

TO：YOYO虎
可以不用叫我幻兒XD"叫我小幻就好，再說我也比你小。(這好像不是重點?

(唔..真的忘記分類了)

感覺上問題真的蠻多的XD"
她和他這部份我會多謹慎=口=..我常常忘記，
第一人稱那裡我也覺得怪怪的，但不知道怎麼改...(默

這...我只能確定這是冒險小說，但是不確定熱不熱血XDXD"
怕以我的能力描寫不出來...(似乎很少冒險故事主角是女的?)

謝謝你的支持哦，一起加油吧！

TO：好喝的茶    茶大
感謝，我會記得的(低頭垂耳)，
也謝謝您的指導！

至於人稱轉換...那是手殘打錯(默...
荷蘭的部份也改掉了，回頭看看自己的文章，被改掉的地方真多XD"
快佔一半了呢。
標點符號部份，我也會盡量記得。

----------


## yoyo虎

to 小幻
說實在，
幻兒和小幻差不多阿？(炸)

關於在下的建議，
有時候只是亂入的(類似雞蛋裡挑骨頭之類的)
看看就好= ="
這篇小說一開頭就把故事的架構描繪出雛型了，
是一篇很棒的開頭，
在下相信小幻的寫作能力！

最後，
插圖的顏色上得很漂亮，
眼睛還真的有閃到~

----------


## 好喝的茶

叫我茶就好，我只是隻外表善良的妖怪，
再說我也比yoyo虎小XD

第一次寫總是不可避免地錯漏百出，不過這不重要，重要的是要在錯誤中學習嘛。
我也是這麼一路走過來的XD
雖然我現在寫的東西依然存在不少漏洞……囧TZ

不過，累積夠經驗後，有時候寫作會自然知道什麼情節非寫不可，有哪些東西卻無論如何也不能加下去。有時候連我也不明白為什麼自己會在這種想法，是寫作的直覺吧XD？

祝幻兒你寫法能力進步W

----------


## yoyo虎

不要每個都跟在下比年齡嘛= =
這個遊戲之前就玩過了...

好啦...在下知道自己真的很老了，
不過原來茶這麼年輕阿(赫然發現)

有種光陰虛度的感覺，
最近的年輕人阿(等等這句口吻太老氣了)

年輕就是本錢！
小幻多寫一些累積經驗，
等到在下這個年紀的時候，
就變成神爪了！

茶已經是神爪了，
不知道會變什麼...?

----------


## 幻兒

旅夢  第一章 夥伴？ 第二節-迷路

「天呀…霧怎麼會那麼濃阿…」可雅自言自語的，同時不知方向、毫無目標盲目的前進，不知道目的地，直到發現迷路的時候，也發現…霧濃到不知道方向了，不但眼前一片空白，腦子裡也一片空白，噢不...或許原本就是白的。

畢竟，這可是座以霧濃聞名全島的森林，看不清楚東西不在話下，迷失在森林裡才叫正常，伸手不見五指才是誇張，可雅卻偏偏沒蒐集任何情報，再霧最濃的時候走進森林。

「…好像有聲音？」這聲音是從可雅的正前方傳來的，雖然看不見人影，但用聽的，大概也知道在不遠了。

「@#$%^&…到處去跑生意，卻偏偏碰到人類和獸族在戰爭，人類看到我以為是敵人，像個瘋子一樣的瘋狂打我，生意不但沒了，連貨物都掉了，真的是煩死了…」聽的出來，這個”人”是個商人，而且還碰到了不少壞事。

「真可憐哪…要是能和鄰國獸族好好相處就好了…偏偏現在又有土地、政治、財產上的相關問題…」可雅自言自語的說著，不禁嘆了口氣，不懂到底爭執有何意義？也在同時，她立志在繼承母親的王位後，第一個要做的事，就是解決這件事情。

「這是不可能的…人類貪婪、卑賤，從５００年前的德魯戰爭後，人類和獸族提出和平要求，便是要獸族發揮天賦的體力和力量，幫人類做苦差事。」
聽得出來，這位商人也是滿贈恨人類的。

可雅愣了一下，兩眼放空。

「呃…歷史…我沒讀好呀…」可雅以氣聲說著。

它也楞了一下，驚訝說道：「喂喂！這歷史是獸所皆知的吧！？」

「呀~！對不起麻！其實我沒興趣的課幾乎都沒上…」公主大喊了一下，並且就用雙手抱住了頭，整個身體縮再一起了。

「可是我說的很小聲，你怎麼聽得到呀？」

「我厲害啊，總之我稍微解釋一下吧…」他嘆了口氣，繼續說著。

「那是一段人類俘虜獸族的日子，那時的人類認為獸族無能、沒有智慧，
純粹就是個有力氣的傢伙而已，便大舉肆侵獸族的家園，並且把獸族俘虜起來，用來做些苦工，不聽的，斬頭。不只如此，各個方面獸族也加倍受迫，像是薪水會無緣無故消失，使得原本工作薪水就不多的獸族很多都餓死、凍死，學校也是，設施不好、師資也壞，卻需要比人類學校高出三倍的學費，感覺設來只是來騙錢的。可惡的是，人類制定了法律九年國民義務教育，不想去上學校也不行。」

「….還是過分！」可雅小聲的唸出這四個字。

「還不只如此，他們甚至認為殺獸族不能構成殺人罪，以致某些變態人類只要心情不好，甚至喜歡，就會殺獸人當娛樂...」

「不過，後來有名為德魯的狼族青年集合了當下有志反抗人類的獸族力量，給了
人類大大的創傷，雖然當時反抗的獸人沒有留下一個活口，但是卻給了人類一個重大的教訓，使得人類不敢再隨意入侵獸族的地盤。」

「不過…至於是什麼”教訓”，我就不知道了，聽說是歷史上最嚴重的事情就是了。」

「哦…」

「對了，你叫什麼名字？」他問道。

「可雅，請多多指教！那你呢？」

….

「哈囉？怎麼了嗎？」可雅看他沒有回應，於是再問了一次。

「啊，沒事，剛才在發呆，我叫做沃魯斯，請多多指教。」

「恩！沃魯斯，請多多指教哦！」

『…因該不可能是＂那個＂可雅吧…一定是我想太多了。』

接下來的這段時間，她和”他”不知道為何，雖是第一次交談的朋友，連臉都還不曉得長什麼樣子，卻能聊得如此快樂、興奮，沒過多久，視線再度清晰，彷彿剛才的霧都飛走了、不見了，什麼都沒有，留下的，除了比一般森林還要蒼翠的樹，也只剩些飛禽走獸了。

他豎起耳朵，仔細聆聽來自於樹上的天籟。　　　動人。

「咦！？霧散了呢～～！太棒囉！」可雅高興的跳了起來，迫不期待到處走走，走看看能不能碰到剛剛說話的新朋友。

「啊！你原來就在樹後面阿！害我找了那麼久。」她笑笑的，看著她的新朋友。

「是獸人！！」　　「是人類！！」他們倆，一個驚訝的尖叫，一個失措的說道。因為他們不知道，他們剛剛聊得正精采的朋友，竟是和自己族人的宿敵。

「…你是人類？你怎麼沒和我說？」那獸人慌張的問到，沒正眼對著可雅，眼神是不斷的漂移著，沒看到也找不到任何可以聚焦的東西。

「….抱歉！！」語畢，可雅便是轉身跑走，不管剛剛的對話是多麼的開心、多麼的愉快，面對這樣的情況，思緒從腦子裡鑽上鑽下，無法面對這種突如其來「最害怕的好朋友」，腦子裡是慌是怕？可雅自己不曉得。嘴也不知道該說什麼，卻莫名的吐出了一聲「抱歉」。公主希望，這兩個字能讓他諒解。

原本以為，或許剛剛那隻獸人會又喊又跑的追殺自己，但她的耳朵，卻沒聽到任何的聲響，沒有武器摩擦的聲音、沒有喊著別跑的聲音，甚至連腳步聲都沒有，她的直覺告訴她：是不是出事了？　這直覺，使公主慢了腳步。

停止了。

往回走了。

而他，也倒在地上。

一連串害怕的情況，可雅不禁閉上了眼睛，重新整理了一下思緒，心裡，回響著一個聲音：
「沒事的…他不會吃我…嗯嗯…沒錯沒錯…」再次張開眼睛時，看見的是一隻有著長長的吻部以及蓬鬆的尾巴的獸族，不過….都沾滿了血跡….狼皮的顏色也因此看不清楚。「恩…是狼人吧？」

「….血跡？」恩，沒錯，是血跡，正鮮紅的很。

「阿？那我現在不是細心觀察它的時候了啦！」可雅著急的告訴自己。現在在她面前的，雖然是一隻與己國為敵的獸人，但除了身上破爛不堪的衣物有著血跡，全身上下無處沒有沒沾染了鮮紅狼血的地方…瀕臨死亡了。

「那個那個…止血法術和回覆體力法術是…那個…」
「存在於萬物身上的水呀…此時此刻請傾聽我的請求，化為療傷止痛之水，助我一臂之力！」
沒過多久，可雅的面前出現了一團水，但卻瞬間蒸發不見。

「嗚嗚！！這種時候我又念錯了嗎？再試一次！」

「存在於萬物之身的水呀…此時此刻請傾聽所的請求，化為足以治癒萬物之水，助我一臂之力…」

….什麼事也沒發生。

「奇怪…又失敗了嗎？…怎麼辦…」可雅眼框泛紅，似乎隨時都會流下眼淚，不知所措、無奈，在心中徘徊著，似乎所有無助的形容詞，都不足以形容。

「對不起…只能怪我沒熟練…」如豆大的淚珠，滑落臉頰，隨即帶來的是咽鼻聲。
   啜泣。

「…等等，我記得三姑六婆說這附近有那個治癒效果的樹葉…姑且一試吧！」可雅起身，準備轉身就走。

「不過因該也不行完全靠樹葉…不知道簡單的治癒咒語能不能起功效…」

可雅把左手食指和中指伸直，其餘的放在手心上，右手打開，手心面向狼人，左手伸直的兩指壓在右手上，並把眼睛閉上。
順勢將手往前推，「水-治癒術！」

語畢，可雅面前鮮紅的狼人身體緩緩的被一道水藍色的光芒罩住，隨後光芒成了深藍色的水，集中在它的傷口上，水漸漸的、漸漸的越來越紅、越來越紅，彷彿把狼人皮膚上的不乾淨的血液都吸走了，最後失去了光芒，散落一地，附近所有的草和樹木，都因此染上了淡淡的紅色。 

可雅嘆了一口氣，便趕緊去看看狼人身上的傷口。

「我看看…好像或多或少都止住一點血了。傷口都不大，不過全身上下都幾乎有利器造成的創傷…可能是失血過多才暈倒的吧。」公主緊張的神情，漸漸溫和了下來。

接著，可雅便從隨身攜帶的小包包裡，拿出了繃帶、剪刀，迅速俐落的為狼人包紮傷口，
「嘻，還好上治癒科的物理課時有再聽。不過如果連魔法課都有再聽就好了…」
不到30秒，傷口就被整齊又標準的繃帶綁好了。

「好！去找葉子吧！！」可雅起身，轉身跑走，但也不知道自己往森林的哪處走，完完全全是憑自己的直覺。

公主左看右看，找了又找，就是沒發現什麼看起來比較特殊，或者看起來比較奇怪的樹…

「….？」可雅突然感覺，有棵特別的樹，雖然長得沒什麼特別，顏色也很平常、感覺和其他樹沒有兩樣，但是…

「感覺..波動？」…「對！有個微微的魔力波動！」
可雅馬上往那棵樹走，便目不轉睛的看著樹，在樹下走來走去，好像在探索什麼似的，

「奇怪…好奇怪的感覺…」

突然可雅想起狼人的傷勢，便不再遲疑，迅速從口袋裡拿出了容器，摘了幾片葉子並加入染有自己魔法的水打成泥，並再拿出了止血草捏碎後攪拌。

「我是笨蛋嗎…我有止血草剛才怎麼不用…」她傻笑著。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

「呼…呼…希望來得及….」可雅手上拿著一個白色的碗，裡面裝有墨綠色的泥狀物，雖不長卻白皙的腳則是一刻也沒有閒過，深怕就那晚了一步，就再也見不到他了。

不過，不曉得可雅跑了多久，始終沒見著那隻狼人。

「奇怪…應該在這附近呀…他受傷了，因該不可能跑遠…」



「！！！」瞬間，可雅馬上被毛茸茸的手臂銬住脖子，原本就瘦弱的可雅對於突如其來的力量，連掙扎都沒有，就被輕而易舉的抓住，動彈不得了。

「人類，說，你到底是誰？」一個雖不低沉但穩重的聲音從可雅身後傳來。

….

…..

手的主人看可雅沒有回答，稍微鬆了手，只見可雅的頭稍稍的垂了下去，就在沒有反應了。

「喂？人類？」還是沒有回應。

「喂！別嚇我耶！」這次他整個鬆手了，並且把可雅轉過身來，輕微的搖動，而可雅卻像個木偶似的，任他怎麼搖、怎麼動，就是沒有主動的現象。

「哈囉…？」他蹲了下來，換個角度看可雅低垂的臉，不過，因可雅粉紅色的頭髮而作罷。不過，卻感覺到吻部有著溼溼、溫溫的感覺。

他舔了舔，「….鹹的？」這時他才發現，可雅已經被他嚇哭了。

…

頓時，公主緩緩的抬起頭來，如注般的眼淚從她白皙的臉頰上流過，一滴一滴的落下，滴到了衣服、裙子、鞋面，甚至是泥土及草皮，她兩眼和狼人對看，原本清澈如天藍般的眼瞳也因為眼框濕了而模糊不清，狼人也因此也感到慚愧，雖然狼人沒有正視可雅，但也垂下了耳朵及尾巴。

「你這個豬頭狼！！都已經受傷了還到處亂跑，不要給我擔心好不好？！我差點以為你會死掉耶！」

可雅喊著，不過卻不是難過的喊，反而在狼人耳裡聽來，有點快樂。

「這個…」狼人抬起了右手，稍微抓抓了頭毛。

「…」可雅沒有說話，反倒是伸出了右手，四指合併，唯有大拇指直立著。

「…？」狼人也沒有說話，也不了解可雅的意思。

「我們…可不可以當朋友？」
------------------------------------------------------------------
我發現我的形容詞用的不多，也促成文章很短...
一大要害囧"像是本來「人類，說，你到底是誰？」
這裡我本來要卡掉，換成第三章了，
結果發現超級短...只好在打些上去。

TO：YOYO
茶大真的超年輕，才大我一歲= . ="
但是文筆功力超好啊啊啊啊啊 ....為之變態
可是我記得YOYO不是也沒...多...
其實我也望了。(被YOYO扁

TO：茶大
大家都知道你是隻外表善良的妖怪，
先謝謝兩位的祝福囉！
我會努力的，目標成為文圖並茂（等等，好像不是在這？）
的獸！　話說茶大快變成我的＂偶獸＂（偶像）了ＸＤＸＤ＂

----------


## yoyo虎

標題要改一下(笑)

小幻第二節把許多元素都寫出來了，
像是魔法，咒語，神奇的藥草，以及獸族的登場和歷史的背景介紹，
再加上情節上十足的衝突性，
感覺是很豐富的一個章節，

最後狼人還舔他阿＝　＝
用狼人的身分做這個動作倒是正常一些...

話說在下是大一 ，
不過有一種說法是過了18歲就會永遠停在18歲（炸）

----------


## 幻兒

> 標題要改一下(笑)
> 
> 小幻第二節把許多元素都寫出來了，
> 像是魔法，咒語，神奇的藥草，以及獸族的登場和歷史的背景介紹，
> 再加上情節上十足的衝突性，
> 感覺是很豐富的一個章節，
> 
> 最後狼人還舔他阿＝　＝
> 用狼人的身分做這個動作倒是正常一些...
> ...


啊啊啊啊啊！！！（抱頭吼）
我忘記了ＸＤＸＤ＂
昨天感冒了打完文章發表後就去睡了，
完全忘記有這回事　囧＂
謝謝ＹＯＹＯ提醒，不然我可能晚上才會發現甚至數天後...

故事的設定會在故事的情結內補完，所以現在不另作補充，
如果有忘記或臨時想到的在補上。

這麼說來YOYO也沒多老呀= 3= 還很年輕呀！
正有大哥哥年紀的時候。
（對我來說啦ＸＤＸＤ＂我是１４歲。）

再次謝謝ＹＯＹＯ第一個發現我標題沒改ＸＤ＂

----------


## 幻兒

第四節－出發求和
「喀擦───」隨即一個紅色毛皮的生物便從蒸氣中走了出來。

那生物用門旁的乾毛巾擦了擦身上多餘的水珠，「呼…熱熱熱，你們怎麼洗的？怎麼會這麼熱啊？」他抱怨道，一邊還把腰圍上的濕毛巾換成乾的圍住。

可雅不好意思地答道「是嗎？真不好意思，或許因為你們是獸族……咦，奧斯不會啊？」隨即轉為疑惑的神情。

「當然啊，」沃魯斯臉抽了一下。「他除了鬃毛之外毛都不長，又不是我全身都長毛。」

「哦！」可雅一臉＂原來如此＂的樣子。「對了，你們打算睡哪裡呀？換你們睡床吧！每次都是我睡床也太…」隨即問著，不過只見沃魯斯和奧斯都一臉吃驚的看著自己。

「…怎麼了嗎？」隨後便發現自己錯在哪了。是她身後的那張床，也是平時睡的那張床，是十個人睡上去也不成問題的床。

「你腦袋壞掉了嗎？要不要去給醫生看呀？哈哈。」沃魯斯用手指輕輕敲著可雅的腦袋，一邊不懷好意的笑著。

她紅著臉不情願的吐了舌頭，「我忘記了嘛。」順便遞上了熱風儀。

紅狼接過熱風儀聳著肩，「可能喔。」啟動之後便坐了下來，一邊穿上衣服。



可雅走離了化妝檯，往餐桌走去。拉開了淡粉紅的椅子，打開了粉紅色的筆記本。她猶豫了一下，嘆了口氣，緩緩的拿起了筆…




> 希莉雅４３８年５月１8號，戰爭，似乎又要開打了。今天下午的契約儀式也怪怪的…雖然順利的完成了，但中間好像出現了一些影像，其中還有個我看過的獸族…也不能說我看過，是在格爾斯蕾菈姐的秘密基地時意識中看見的。
> 
> 後來的會議，前面跟平常的會議沒兩樣，所以我都睡了，請坐在旁邊的灰狼叔（哥）等會議進行到灰色信函時再叫醒我。後來，開始的時候我本來還想繼續睡，因為我當成一般的戰事內容信。不過…這次的結果很出乎我意外，媽媽好像打算要和格爾斯聯手和威林特對抗呀…看來這次的狀況可能比我想像的還遭。不論如何，會議中我還當了聯合使，要前往格爾斯求聯手對付威林特，雖然我不知道威林特和它的王是怎麼樣的，但是聽說是充滿了血腥。除此之外，奧斯和沃魯斯都學會了新的能力，這應該是今天唯一能慶幸的事了。
> 
> 希望一切順利。


可雅停下了筆，重新讀著自己寫的每一個字。每看過一行，眉頭就皺得越緊，連她自己都覺得這次的日記寫得語無論次，比平時寫的還要糟。她合了起來，只見她又嘆了一口氣。

「或許是戰爭的事令我太心煩了吧…」可雅看著粉紅色的日記本默默說道。

「總之，一切得加油才行！對，加油！」可雅突然喊出了心裡的話，被房內的兩獸當成了瘋子。

「…主人，什麼要加油？」躺在床上的奧斯不解的問。

可雅揮著手，「沒事沒事…只是要去當聯合使有點緊張而已。」隨後便走到了床邊，迅速的鑽進了被窩裡。「那，晚安囉。」可雅揮揮手指，嘴裡輕輕的琅著咒語，光源便緩緩消逝。

奧斯從床尾往床頭爬了十步，才找到了被子的前端，並往可雅的方向緩緩爬去。

伸爪摸了摸，「…」空的。奧斯又往前進了一點。

伸爪摸了摸，「…」也是空的。這次奧斯前進了比剛才多一點的距離。

伸抓摸了摸，「…」還是空的。這次奧斯前進了比第一次三倍的長的距離。

伸爪拍了下去，因為奧斯很生氣，不知道這床為什麼要這麼大。「啊！嗚…痛…」可雅的悲吟聲隨著手掌下墜出現。

可雅揮揮手指，房間內又再度光明。左右看看，除了奧斯一臉錯愕又自卑的看著自己，以及在床另一頭竊笑著的沃魯斯之外，就沒有其他可疑的東西了。「…奧斯你為什麼要打我？」

只見奧斯著急著，「那、那主人我就…爬很遠，然後找不到主人，很生氣找不到，就…」還沒說完馬上趴了下去，「主人！奧斯對不起…」一邊說，眼睛泛起的淚光便越來越明顯，似乎隨時都會洩洪出來。

可雅趕緊否決，「好好好…沒關係沒關係，快睡吧，晚安囉。」便在揮揮手指，光線又立刻消失。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

火紅的太陽漸漸升起，也漸漸顯得金黃，陽光透過窗戶優雅地灑進了窗內，使得室內瞬間燈火通明，窗旁，一頭粉色長髮的女孩正坐在窗邊，享受著屬於清早的寧靜。後頭突然發出輕微吼聲，女孩不禁意的回了頭看，只見床上唯一的黃色身影慵懶翻了個身子，因為抓不到另一邊的癢。

「…？」女孩發現了不對勁，「沃魯斯呢？」說完，便聽見沃魯斯和一個女性的聲音漸漸傳來。

「好的，謝謝皇后陛下…」

「不會，我才要謝謝你們幫助我國呢。」同時，也見到沃魯斯打開了房門。

「那麼，我告辭了。」

「好的。」沃魯斯做了個揮手的手勢之後，便走了進來。另一手還多了一疊衣物。

「嗯？沃魯斯你去哪裡呀？我記得我起來的時候你還在，怎麼剛才…」可雅話還沒說完，沃魯斯就把衣物分成兩疊後，一疊放進了自己的背包，另一疊則丟上了床上。

「你媽媽她說去做信使也不行穿的這麼隨便，要我們進格爾斯的皇宮前先換一下正式的衣服。」隨後便搖著奧斯，「奧斯，起床了。」

緩緩的爬了起來，「噢…？」奧斯睡眼惺忪，坐在床上說道。

說到這，可雅才想起有件很重要的事沒做。「…我昨天忘記整理背包了。」

「…靠，我還以為你已經整理好了，昨天才很悠哉的洗了一個小時的澡！」沃魯斯激動道，火紅的眼神似乎隨時會噴出火燄把可雅活活燒死。

可雅趕緊拿出角落的包包，「抱歉抱歉…」隨後先是放了公主衣、皇冠進去。

可雅愣了一下，「還要帶什麼…？」

「…路程大概兩三天，你覺得還要帶什麼？」比起可雅，沃魯斯的旅行知識可是比公主多了，不過後面那袋誇張大的背包，想必除了旅行該用品之外，也有不少的特產吧。

「我想想…要先在外面住宿。」所以可雅從零食拿了幾包乾糧，又跑進了浴室，拿了盥洗用具。「然後…如果像上次那樣遇到大蜘蛛…」隨即又跑到床頭櫃旁，從第二格拿出了青銅環，又從第三格拿了幾瓶紅、藍色的藥水。「通過城門時…」可雅跑了出去，追上了母親說明了一下後，回來時沃魯斯便看見可雅的手上多了一張紙。「信使證明完成後…要見重要人物。」於是可雅又多拿了化妝包進去。

「應該差不多這些吧？」邊說，可雅還邊把碗、湯匙放進了另一個之前隨身攜帶的腰包裡。

沃魯斯滿意笑道，「不錯啊，我還以為你還會帶一些雜七雜八的東西，例如娃娃什麼的。」

只見可雅不好意思了起來，「沒有啦，是因為索爾教過我，不然我之前真的會想帶娃娃出門。」

「那…那頭呆獅子呢？」沃魯斯指著後頭，眼睛仍然半閉著的奧斯。

「嗯…」可雅猶豫著，「先讓奧斯試穿衣服吧！」頓時，奧斯才走了過來。

「來，沃魯斯要讓你試穿一下衣服…」沃魯斯便拿起了衣服，準備套上去。



「嗯…」沃魯斯一臉苦惱著。

「嗯…」可雅反是有點害躁著。

「主人，好緊噢…」奧斯不耐煩的說著。胸前的釦子沒有一個能扣的上，而且還相距十幾公分，手臂也被正式服裝束得肌肉線條凹凸有致，感覺好像一用力，就會被扯破。看看褲子，也和衣服的狀況差不多，尤其是跨下那邊，沃魯斯怎麼看，怎麼難過，除了奧斯天生身體就比較大隻之外，衣服還顯得過小了。

「這、這個…要不要拿去換？」可雅問道，眼看著奧斯就快喘不過氣了。

「但這好像已經是最大號了，而且我問過了，也沒辦法量身訂做，正式服裝要用的材料也還沒運過來。」沃魯斯苦惱著。

「那好吧…」可雅隨即從床頭櫃的第一個拿出了針線包。「我試試看好了，平時我就有習慣自己做東西。」可雅開始穿線了起來。

「例如？」沃魯斯問道。

「像是出門的那雙靴子…以及這個腰包，還有一兩隻娃娃。」

「哇…」沃魯斯驚訝道，「沒想到你還有這項才能。」

「沒有啦，」可雅開始調整線的長度，「就無聊的時候也是滿好玩的呀。」

確定線與針都就緒完成之後，便走到了奧斯旁邊。「哪裡會緊？我幫你修看看。」

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　　＊

「…」沃魯斯沉默不語。

「…」可雅則是說不出話來。

「唔哇！這樣舒服多了！」反倒是奧斯則高興的很。

「這樣…算是正式服裝嗎？」沃魯斯不安的問著可雅，奧斯原本的那件衣服，上衣關節地方的衣物幾乎被裁掉了，變得很像背心加上手臂帶，褲子膝蓋以下的地方也是全部剪掉，原本讓沃魯斯看得不舒服的地方也是開了個大洞，直接讓內褲外露。

「我也不曉得…」的確，這樣完全不像是之前筆挺的裝扮了。

沃魯斯聳聳肩，「…算了算了，隨便吧。」

「嗯…反正奧斯看起來也很高興的樣子。」

「那一切應該已經就緒了吧？那我去向皇后稟報囉。」沃魯斯問完後，便往王位的方向走去。

「嗯掰掰，那我先去找索爾跟灰狼哥囉。」接著可雅和奧斯便往地監的方向走去。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

「灰狼哥？」可雅在門外叫道，但仍不見回音。

「我進去囉！」　「隆…」典獄長的門又更難推了，似乎真的需要人給他上點油了。

「灰狼…哥？」裡頭除了一盞在黑暗中燃燒的火光之外，什麼都看不清楚了。

可雅搔搔頭，「奇怪…灰狼哥會去哪了？」

「會不會在上面等我們了呀？」奧斯不禁意的問道。

「嗯，有可能。」

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

走進了王位前的長廊，長廊左右兩邊都是特大的落地窗，落地窗透著光線，光線一點一滴地散在長廊的地板上，地板上明亮的乳白陶瓷，正與晨曦互相散發著屬於早晨的美好。說實在，沃魯斯也是第一次走進正殿內，即使在格爾斯也是。

沃魯斯做了簡單的禮節動作，「皇后陛下，我和可雅已經準備就緒了，隨時可以出發。」

「嗯？這麼早？」但回聲卻不是從前方高高在上的王位傳來，而是從右邊傳來，是個深褐色的人影說的。

她稍稍向前離開了陽光的死角，讓陽光照映在他身上。不尋常的白髮，以及不尋常的黝黑皮膚。「現在也才…」索爾看看牆上的時鐘，「六點。」

「是啊，早點去，早點有回應不是很好？」沃魯斯笑道。

索爾點點頭，「也是，那你們加油吧。」

沃魯斯轉過頭來，疑慮的看著索爾。「怎麼這麼說，妳沒有要去嗎？」

突然另一個女性的聲音從上傳來，「是啊，之前號稱羅達最強的人類戰士不在時，在里西亞還有其他的大將能防衛，但如今將領們的數目僅有先前的一半，甚至更少的數目，如果在派出去的話…我怕里西亞的防衛力量會不夠。」

沃魯斯又轉頭回來，「但就我這個小商獸的傳言聽來，號稱真實之眼的里西亞皇后伊希雅除了彷彿能看穿任何事物之外，還能招喚雷雨，攻擊敵人？」

「傻孩子，招喚雷雨的這種強大魔法不是說招就招的，也得看當天的天氣狀況呀。如果在這種萬里無雲的情況下使用，只是浪費自身精神力而已。再說，詠唱這種涵蓋範圍如此巨大的魔法，少說也要半個時辰。」伊希雅笑著回答。

「抱歉，半個時辰是指…？我們獸族似乎沒有使用時辰這個時間單位。」

她仍然笑著，「一個時辰是指兩個小時。」

「…一個小時？」沃魯斯驚訝道。「沒想到魔法也需要這麼久的前置時間。」

「是呀，所以你能學習魔法也不是說一般獸族就能學的。」伊希雅看著沃魯斯沒毛的手指頭，說著。

「嗯…」沃魯斯搔搔頭，「在下有深刻的體會。」



突然，可雅的聲音突然出現，還伴隨著一個渾厚有力的腳步聲。

「咦？灰狼哥怎麼會在這裡？」腳步聲也從兩個變成了三個。

「沒啊，我打包好東西後，本來要去找索爾，結果找不到就跑去妳房間找妳了，沒想到你他媽的都不在，所以我就直接往王位走，看看能不能碰面。」

可雅笑道，「哦，難怪我去典獄長室找不到你。」



「咦…？你們都在這呀。」可雅又發出了疑問聲。

索爾先點點頭，「可雅，我不去囉。」

「啊！？為…」「因為她要留守里西亞。 」沃魯斯搶在可雅說完話之前先回答了問題。

「哦…。」可雅的樣子顯得十分不安，這還是頭一次出遠門沒有索爾陪伴，以前只要不是偷溜出去的，總是會有一個很可靠的靠山給她依靠，但現在…她開始懷疑，自己是否能完成這項任務了。

「嘖，那什麼表情啊，比起索爾，我對格爾斯的了解不知道是她的幾千倍！再說我的武功也不差好不好！」灰狼也顯得十分不高興，一個靠山就站在你旁邊，妳竟然還這麼不安？

「也是…那，請你們三位多多照顧囉。」可雅鞠躬道，也換上了一抹笑容。

「奧斯不論如何一定會保護主人的！」

「當然。」兩個聲音同時發出，沃魯斯和灰狼同時驚訝，同時看著對方，也同時慶幸著自己與他還有著同樣的默契。



通過長廊，一行人走向里西亞皇宮的大門。若再穿越了里西亞的城門，過不久便會踏上格爾斯國境，就離開安全的範圍內了，是否是自己看見國家的最後一面，可雅自己也不曉得。

「對了…現在的三王是誰？被抓後過了六年，應該再五年前有一次新的票選吧？」灰狼突然問道。

沃魯斯點點頭，「格爾斯最龐大的皇獅族血統－紅血之矛一如往常有新的獸選當王了。」但顯得十分懊惱。

灰狼見狀，口氣馬上轉變了，「那是什麼表情？他們很好啊，雖然是貓科的，但他們皇族的實力不容小看。」

他搖著頭，「不是不好，只是說…這次的國王皇后們的條件都滿奇怪的。」

這麼說，灰狼又不懂了。「哪裡奇怪？」

「像是國王－紅血之矛的奈亞，在２０歲剛成獸時就參選了國王皇后，現在也僅２５歲。雖然不是說實力不足，他甚至可以說是能力非凡了，但…總覺得有點不安。」

「哦？那另外兩個呢？」灰狼追問著。

沃魯斯吞吞口水後便繼續說著，「而第二名的則是現在５９歲的鳥族女王白琳，是之前被流放的皇族，據說是天鵝皇族和白鴿皇族所生下的，但在他４０歲被那時候的女王看上，又重新獲得皇族位置，而現在則稱王了。」

灰狼點點頭，「嗯…那最後一位呢？」似乎這次的組合還滿有趣的。

「最後一位則是跟我們一樣的狼族沃卡多了，現齡７１歲。據傳言，他出生於貧困的家庭，但有著過人的腦力以及身手，在還小的時候他好像犯了許多偷竊案，但都沒有證據能說是他做的，可以說是這次三王裡身世最為卑微的了。」說道這裡，沃魯斯才想起昨天聽到的會議上里西亞慘敗而歸的事情，以伊希雅皇后的能力，應該不可能是這個樣子的，難道是謀略被破解了？而三王裡面，就沃魯斯的認知而言，有這能力的，似乎也只有沃卡多…。看來這趟求和之路不好走了。

「哦！」灰狼笑著說，「感覺蠻有趣的，偶爾這樣也不錯啊，不然都只是皇族再輪流當也沒啥意思。」

「那個…請問什麼是三王制？聽起來好像是三個國王皇后啊。」沃魯斯和灰狼往聲音的來源探去，只見可雅和奧斯一頭霧水的看著他們倆。

「嗯，」灰狼說道，「獸族的種族多變，你知道吧？所以為了政策會有偏袒某一種種族的窘境，所以我們格爾斯採的是三王制，規定三王之中至少要有一王和另外兩王的種族習性相差甚遠。」而灰狼看到可雅一知半解的樣子，又繼續說道，「例如像是虎、狼、獅王就不行了，必須要換掉一個，例如虎、獅、羊這樣子。」頓時，可雅的表情才紓緩了下來，而旁邊從頭到尾都聽不懂的奧斯灰狼就不想解釋了。

「這樣哦！感覺很有趣呢，那我不是要見三個王了？」

灰狼點點頭，「正是如此。」

只見沃魯斯慌張的轉過頭來，指著大門外。「但首先我們要見的不是三王，是里西亞的人群…」

沃魯斯輕輕一推，僅開了一個小縫，吵雜的歡呼聲早已傳了進去，不敢想像全開後的聲音會多麼吵鬧。

「這沒什麼好驚訝的呀。」但可雅仍走在前頭，若無其事地走了出去。



「可雅公主！！」　　「公主加油啊！！！」　　「小心獸族啊！」

「後面的獸族如果沒有保護好可雅公主，你們就別想活了！」　「沒錯沒錯！」

「…怎麼辦？！」沃魯斯即使還在皇宮內，卻已經摀著兩耳，用喊的和灰狼及奧斯說話。

「出去啊！」隨後灰狼也摀著耳朵，喊著衝了出去。

「主人等等我！」奧斯也摀著耳朵衝往可雅，但奧斯卻沒有像灰狼及沃魯斯一樣表情如此扭曲。

「喂！等等我啊，對聽力敏銳的動物來說這根本是凌虐！」突然，沃魯斯開始羨慕起奧斯了。

----------


## 幻兒

另外補上設定XDD

羅達島：位於八大海的"西菈淇海"，夏季炎熱、冬季寒冷，四季分明。島上約有１００萬～１５０萬的人口數（包含獸族，不包含野生動物），其中里西亞佔了３４％，格爾斯佔了３８％，而威林特僅佔２７％，剩餘的１％的人口則沒有明顯國籍控制。羅達的自然資源豐富加上地理位置適當，引起了不少國家的野心，但由於有野心而接近的船隻幾乎都會被滔天巨浪所翻覆，僅有進行貿易的商船不會遭到破壞，所以征服之夢只好粉碎，轉而與島上的三個小國進行貿易，而那附近的海域也被其他大陸稱為"死海"。傳說，是有水神西菈淇絲所保護著的緣故，但沒有人知道實際原因為何。


*
站出來奮戰吧，我的獸民們－希望與自由的光就在那裡！－－格爾斯王國*
支配著羅達島東北方的是格爾斯王國，是個飽受戰亂、作風俐落、種族多樣的獸族國家。雖然因領地地形曲折變化大，從高山到斷崖通通包辦，使得可以種植的土地並不多，但首都靠海的優勢，讓他們可以藉由漁業補充農業上的不足，甚至與其他大陸、島之間進行貿易。

目前的三王：獸面人心－獅族　奈亞　　竊爪迷離－狼族　沃卡多　自由之喙－白琳

目前三王制距離下一次票選的年數：１５年

由於格爾斯王國的種族多樣，每個種族對每件事物的價值觀也不盡相同，所以進而產生了"三王制"。所謂的三王制，顧名思義就是一個國家有三個領導者，且每２０年重新票選一次，最多連任２任。而且每個領導者必須是不同總族，其中一個生活習性更是要與其他差得十分遠。這樣的體制可以使得種族之間的意見都能公平的表達，但是這樣的結果就是國家內部是十分不穩定的。而如果當任的國王皇后有兩位獸民做的不好，就可以讓國王皇后強迫下台，重新票選。

奈亞，格爾斯的內政核心：２５歲的雄性，是歷代國王女王中最年輕的國王，１２歲時就以出色的判斷獲得許多皇族、獸民的支持。心思細膩的他比人類更為謹慎，因此獲得獸面人心的雋譽，在內政處理上特別留意。奈亞為獸族皇族血統裡赫赫有名的獅族－血紅之矛，其尾巴的毛是血紅色的為特點，有時甚至連鬃毛、瞳孔都是紅色，而奈亞正是如此。由於奈亞品德高尚、決定果斷、做事公平，使得他不論在皇室還是獸民間都十分受到歡迎，但同時也樹立的不少的對手。如此優良的獸格，加上特殊的外表，有點小迷糊的個性似乎也因此被掩飾。而令獸最為驚豔的是他在２０歲時打破了獸族需抵達壯年獸的年齡（４０歲）才能當國王皇后候補，在剛成獸（２０～３９歲）時就參選了其中，且也不辜負大家的期望，在三王票選中以第一名的卓越成績高票當選。但個性開朗的他，其實十分不喜歡當國王時必須表現的莊嚴、崇高。

沃卡多，詭變多端的獸族參謀：７１歲的狼族雄性，正值獸族黃金期的他與其他國王女王不同的是，他出生於貧困的獸民家，且從小就是壞孩子中的壞榜樣。詭計多端、行動令人摸不著頭緒，動作敏捷俐落，做的任何一件偷竊案都令警犬警狼們束手無策，無法破案。但就在１５歲時，壞名聲傳遍格爾斯國土的他獲得當代國王的徵召，表示要成他成為王國裡的參謀，協助戰事。起初他是不願意的，他不想放棄這種自由自在的生活，但直到有獸說成為參謀能使得家裡的情況大有改善，才願意接受國王的請求，以賠償以前所偷過的東西，並讓父母過得更好的生活。雖然現在他已還清債務，父母也稱他現在的積蓄足夠他們平凡的過一生了，但沃卡多似乎愛上了這種想計謀的日子，尤其說到破解了"真實之眼"所設的佈局時，反讓對方國王中計的時候特別得意。雖然他的登王讓許多獸族皇族都表現出不滿，但沃卡多的腦力也不容小看，使皇族們即使不願意，也只好讓他參選三王。而在６６歲時與第四名以些微之差奪下第三名的寶座，成功成為三王之ㄧ。

白琳，獸民心中的反應中心：５９歲的鳥族雌性，正常來說，當皇族時所種種限制違背了鳥族的天性，使得鳥族皇室血脈十分稀少，像是一條小流，隨時都有可能乾涸。而白琳就是正宗的鳥族皇室的後裔，且也能適應行動被限制的生活，但卻是由正宗的天鵝鳥皇族與白鴿鳥皇族所生下，不過他卻引以為傲，聲稱「有著天鵝的優雅，以及白鴿的細膩。」，但在當時的皇族裡可不如此認為。現在雖然是女王，但其實在他小的時候父母因此被踢出皇族，過著平民的日子，所以他了解平民生活時的困境不亞於卡魯多。敢說敢做、善於表達、溫和文靜的她在３１歲就被推舉成為為某一個村落的民意代表，（正常的獸族必須在年滿４０之後才行），更是造福桑梓。而在４０歲時，被當時的女王所看上，且那女王也認為即使是混種也是皇族，所以又讓白琳及及的父母回復了皇族的身分，後來更是在５４歲時的三王票選中獲得三王之一的地位。

*
開始吧。這戰爭的號角就是為了在遠處清晰可見的曙光。－－里西亞王國*
支配著羅達島西北方的是里西亞王國，是一個在羅達島歷史上最為悠久的國家。雖然在古代戰爭時遭到多次毀滅，但也被多次地被里西亞的皇族後裔再次興起，使里西亞歷史的毛筆永不斷續。其魔法發達、農產發達為一大特色，雖山少平原多利於人口的發展與農業，但同時也隱藏著易攻難守隱憂。但在現任領導者，有著"真實之眼"之稱的伊希雅所帶領下，幾乎是過著平靜的日子。

目前國王：驍勇騏驥－哈魯奇　真實之眼－皇后  伊希雅

由於里西亞的兩位都是皇室，所以在婚姻、地位上十分的平和，並沒有太大的波動引響。

哈魯奇，驍勇善戰的一國之主：４３歲男性，為里西亞的國王，個性穩重，驍勇善戰。每次出征幾乎都是勝訊歸國，但並沒有因此自豪而愛上殺人。不過他對於處理雜事十分沒有辦法，所以幾乎都是由伊希雅一手包辦，而伊希雅也言"交給你處理我會不放心"，全數包下進行國家內政，而他則負責國與國之間的事物以及戰訊的處理。但就在希莉雅４３８年５月１５日的戰役中，因判斷錯誤中了敵國的陷阱，加上突如其來的軍隊更是喪失了里西亞的好幾位大將，光是這點就已慘不忍賭，回國後因此自責。

伊希雅，礎潤而雨的神秘皇后：３９歲女性，為里西亞的全能皇后，不論何時眼睛都是瞇著，有時還會帶著微笑，甚至連公主都沒有看過伊希雅的瞳孔顏色...。深不可測是她的特徵，所設下的計畫傳言更是能讓一萬人打贏十萬人的軍隊，此外能歌善舞，文武雙全，更是對可雅這的獨生女特別愛戴，表面看似冷酷地叫她上課，其實都是每個媽媽說不出來的用心。她知道，這個國家的位置不好，易攻難守，所以十分用心在國內的內政上，軍事、對外的交流更是看緊"好像不太可靠"的老公哈魯奇，希望藉此能改善這個先天上的缺陷。但，伊希雅有個特別的地方，就是他似乎能看穿每一件事情的發展而提早作準備，像是最著名的就是六年前的"灰狼事件"，突然而然地她要著當時剛上任年僅１２的親衛隊小隊長索爾帶領小批軍隊前去勘查領地，但事後卻帶著獸族將軍俘虜回來，因此有著"真實之眼"的她更是穩固了這個封號。


*我就是敲響戰爭旋律的人！毀滅世界上的異族與帶來和平就是我的責任－－威林特王國*
除了里西亞、格爾斯所佔領的領土外，都是威林特所持的土地，也是羅達島上的第三個國家。此國的皇室是為里西亞皇室所分支出來的皇室，原因是少部分皇室看不慣里西亞皇室拖拖拉拉、老愛與獸族談和平的作風，認為獸族只不過是島上的另外一種生物，其強壯的身軀只會帶來破壞，所以必須毀滅，因此以這個主張，用當時領導者威林特的名稱組成了"威林特皇室"。此國重武器、具破壞力的魔法，因此三國之中戰力最為驚人，但並不重民生經濟，所以此國國民民不聊生、痛苦至極。而為了研發新種武器，此國不惜破壞環境來製作，使得首都周圍的土地全部都變成了黃沙。如此破壞自然的舉動，更是引起了獸族心中那家鄉被破壞的感觸。

目前國王：戰爭之神－魯瑟凱

魯瑟凱，獸族的致命剋星：４９歲男性，為威林特國王，好美色，喜好做愛做的事，認為除了戰爭之外，這也是另一種展現自己威猛的方式，同時也是遲遲不娶老婆的原因。思慮周密、下手狠毒、力氣出眾為其特點，可說是不需要軍師的武將（但不代表他沒有參謀），與格爾斯之間的戰爭勝率有７５％，這種勝率讓他對格爾斯的著名參謀"竊爪迷離"更是不屑一顧，而與里西亞卻僅５０％，他不敢相信實力相差懸殊的里西亞竟然能靠傳聞"真實之眼"所設的謀略上獲勝，斷定她絕對非泛泛之輩。雖然沒有正式跟哈魯奇比劃過勝負，但在羅達人民心中已經豎立起戰爭之神的刻板。


話說各國口號真好玩WWW

----------


## 空

.

----------


## yoyo虎

嗯～感覺補上了各國的設定之後～
小幻的世界變得好大啊ＱＱ
總共有八大海呢，
打設定真的是最辛苦的了

世界越大，其他島外的國家爭鬥的情況就要考慮了，
雖然目前有水神保護，大概是可以阻止一切意外發生了～
不過這樣的故事可以繼續延伸，所以還是進可攻退可守！
還不錯

這次的故事有點意外的是索爾沒有要去
是屬於機動性質的嗎？
不過他們總算是要出發了呢，
就慢慢看劇情發展吧

對了，馬魯斯是我小說角色的名字＝　＝
我好像是後發表的人呢...真糟糕
保證沒有盜用ＱＱ

各國口號啊，
讓我想到之前有五個國家打仗的網路遊戲，
感覺真的挺有趣的，
而且口號也會決定讀者的觀點～
像我現在就覺得威林特很壞
口號感覺很不正義

繼續加油吧ＸＤ

----------


## 培爾

這節的進展還真不少呢！
要脫離索爾了，還好有灰狼哥。(燦((被巴)
這次比較久的原因是因為在想設定吧？
小幻辛苦了，奧斯還是那麼呆XD

可雅自言自語那段，奧斯應該不至於會當主人是瘋子吧？=3=

在這個時間點的同時，覺得小幻可以來個Ex章節(?)。
描述一下威林特或格爾斯內部的想法或動作。
這樣就更有故事性了w。

*內容刊誤*



> 那生物用門旁的乾毛巾擦F擦身上多餘的水珠，「呼…熱熱熱，你們怎麼洗怎麼這麼熱啊。」


了
改成「你們怎麼洗的？怎麼會這麼熱啊？」會比較通順。



> 可雅不好意思的答道「是嗎？真不好意思，或許是你們是獸族…咦，奧斯不會啊？」到隨即轉為疑惑的神情。


地；到
改成「或許因為你們是獸族…」會比較通順。



> 換你們睡床吧！每次都是我睡床也…


耶或噎皆可



> 請坐在旁邊的灰狼叔（哥）如果換到今天的重頭戲－灰色信函時在叫醒我。


改成等會議進行到會比較通順。
再



> 火紅的太陽漸漸升起，也漸漸顯的金黃，陽光透過窗戶優雅的灑進了窗內


得；地



> 光線一點一滴地散在長廊的地板上，地板上明亮乳白陶瓷


地
省略的會不通順，所以還是明亮的較好。



> 說實在，沃魯斯也是第一次走進王宮內


不要用進入王宮，因為他們早就進來了XD"
改成正殿或大殿會比較合適。



> 再說，詠倡這種涵蓋範圍如此巨大的魔法


唱



> 這還是頭一次出遠門沒有索餌陪伴


爾



> 他甚至可以說室能力非凡了


是



> 但可雅仍走在前頭，若無其事的走了出去。


地



> 卻已經捂著兩耳，用喊的和灰狼和沃魯斯說話。
> 隨後灰狼也捂著耳朵
> 奧斯也捂著耳朵衝往可雅


摀

*設定部份*



> 夏季炎熱、冬季寒冷，|季分明。


四



> 轉而與再島上的三個小國進行貿易


在或再



> 從高山到斷捱通通包辦


崖



> 他不想放棄這種自由自在生的活


的生活



> 雖然現在他已賠完了錢


用賠完錢感覺很奇怪XD"，還是用償清債務吧！



> 但卡魯多似乎愛上了這種想計謀的日子
> 但卡魯多的腦力也不容小看
> 所以他了解平民生活時的困境不亞於卡魯多。


小幻似乎寫錯了，不然就是那是全名(?)
不是沃卡多嗎XD？



> 被多次的里西亞皇室後裔在次興起


改成多次地被里西亞的皇族後裔會比較通順。
再



> 但並沒有因此自豪，甚至愛上殺人。


這裡的甚至用得不太恰當，還是用而吧！



> 表面看似冷酷的叫她上課


地



> 突然而然的她要著當時剛上任年僅１２的親衛隊小隊長索爾


地



> 此國的皇室是為里西亞皇室所分枝出來的皇室


支或歧



> 所以此國國民民不聊生


很經典的疊字w。
如果再改成因此此國國民民不聊生就更猛了XD！(這是來亂的)



> 思慮週密、下手狠毒


周

抓錯字真的還滿累的說=3="(木亥火爆)

----------


## 幻兒

第五節－玩毒爪


兩獸這還是頭一次看到這麼大的場面。

從皇宮的城門出來後，兩旁都佔滿了人群，即使沒有用欄杆圍住，他們還是讓出一條能達東門、讓五人並走的道路。從觀望塔望去，所有的店家都關上了窗，連路邊攤都沒人顧，上頭的商品都還沒收，若是這時候偷東西話，一定能滿載而歸。

但似乎連小偷都沒有興致，全跑去看公主了。



看看身旁的三隻野獸，全部都摀著耳朵，沃魯斯還一邊用著狼嘴嘴型和我說「走快點」，我只能無奈地笑了笑，不能走太快呀…媽媽說這樣會被人民感覺妳厭惡他們的。

「抱歉呀，走太快的話會被認為我討厭他們。」我同樣也用嘴型回答他。


走向東城門沒多久，我看見一個胖胖的大叔走了過來，那不是…”便當之家”的大廚嗎？每次偷溜出來我有機會我都會去那邊吃呢，那裡的玉米濃湯別有一番風味！

「可雅公主，這個給您在路上吃！」聽到這句，我立刻發覺我忘記了一件大事──背包應該帶大一點的。嗯，每次我有＂正當理由＂出門時，消息總是很快就傳開，然後…一大堆人就跑來送東西了。

不過，我這次只有帶半滿，應該夠放吧？如果是大一點的東西，就請奧斯幫忙吧…

我點點頭「謝謝哦。」便接下了里西亞知名便當店的便當，外面還有層魔力膜，看來是防止腐壞的。哇…裡面都是我最喜歡的菜色呢，只不過少了玉米濃湯就是了，好可惜。

打開了背包，…天啊！我記得我只帶半滿呀，怎麼現在就有八分滿了？不好了…我一定撐不到城門啊！！！

「公主這也送你，這是醫藥盒，請保重身體！」我立刻嚇一跳，背包拉鏈都還沒拉上耶！依照這種速度的話，我看我真的需要先回家拿大背包了…

「啊，謝謝。」看看快滿出來的背包，直接硬放進了背包裡。

奇怪，怎麼可以壓的下去？而且好像還有什麼破掉的聲音…但便當還是好好的。閃過了一絲的不安，所以我決定在後面的東西直接用手拿了！

「可雅姐姐！」我轉向聲音的來源。嗯？這聲音好像是孤兒院的阿古呀。「這個給你吃！我聽到姐姐要出遠門，早上的餅乾就留下來了！」隨即他便遞上了一小袋的餅乾。

袋子外頭有點髒髒的，我拍了幾下。不過我相信裡頭的袋壁一定乾淨。看看裡頭的餅乾，全是些很簡單的圓形餅，這種雖然說不上好吃，但是也蠻耐吃的呢，會有種人民間獨特的口感。

而且比起皇宮裡重口味餅乾好多了──雖然不是說完全都是重口味。

我摸摸了他的頭，「謝謝哦。」就五歲的小男孩來說，能捨棄愛吃的東西給別人，這我很佩服呢。看看了他身上的衣服…我想，孤兒院大概又需要援助了。

「小古，等一下哦，我拿一個東西給你。」我叫住了他，因為他個性比較膽小，我怕等等他就又跑走了。

我趕緊把腰包打開，拿出了十五枚金幣，以及十枚銅幣。我輕輕握住他的右手打開，「這一袋錢給葉老師，說是你來看我的路上有人捐款給孤兒院的，別說是我給的哦。」便把袋子交給了他。

然後我換握住他的左手，「這十枚銅幣，給你去買東西吃，當作謝謝你給我的禮物！這是很乖的小古才有的哦。」

他點點頭，說聲了「謝謝姐姐」之後，就跑走了，說實在，被叫姐姐呀、主人呀，實在是很不習慣呢。

看著他漸漸被人群埋沒的身影，我很懷疑，我能不能再看到他的影子。

不，我一定能完成結盟的任務，而且平安回來的。

於是我又繼續往前走了。



…. 「我怎麼不知道你的人氣這麼高啊？」灰狼用吼地對我說著。才走到一半，兩手就提滿了一帶一帶的小東西──還好體積都不大也不重。

我笑了一下，人民其實也很有心呢，知道我要出遠門，不能像平常一樣送一些很大很重又很奇怪的東西。不過…太多也不好，怎麼沒有人送背包呢？

說那時這時快，我馬上看到在皇宮附近＂活動＂體育器材店的老闆提著大背包走出人群。他越走越近，我應該修正一下是＂特大＂背包，大概有半個我這麼長耶…怎麼背得起來啊。

「可雅公主啊，這個送給你吧！是特製的哦。」他同樣的也像是＂貢＂上祭品的樣子送給我。這個老闆人很有趣，動作也很誇張。

那是一個暗橘色的特大背包。「嗯…謝謝哦。」我猶豫了一下，不知道這個我該怎麼用？

那老闆應該是看出我猶豫的樣子，立刻接著說：「這不是給公主用的，是給您身旁的那頭獅子，他背應該是剛剛好。」

那老闆隨即走離人群所讓出的大道，「那就這樣啦！我還要回去顧店呢！」我隱隱約約聽得到這個聲音。

對吼！我怎麼都沒想到幫奧斯找一個適合的背包？

比了一下…果然還是有點小，奧斯還真的是好大一隻呢，身體好大、手臂好大，獅尾也跟鞭子有得比了，感覺什麼都是特大號的。不過背帶調整一下應該就可以背了。

我走到了奧斯的旁邊，意示要他蹲下。「這個給你背，幫我分擔一些東西吧！謝謝唷。」他點點頭，自己就把背包搶了過來。

似乎能幫上我的忙他都很高興呢，然後我就把東西全放進了背包裡。

自從奧斯拿到背包後，一直到東城門只要有人送東西來，我只要說「謝謝你。」，奧斯就會自己靠近蹲下，人民也會打開拉鍊，自己放進去。

我微笑著，這種感覺真好，不是嗎？

人類獸族，盡管生活方式再怎麼不一樣，也不必要與他對立，只要不要越過那條界線，我相信大家都能相處的很好。



直到城門，人群才被城門士兵攔下後漸漸散去。走道人群看不到的距離後，我嘆了一口氣…應該說大家都鬆了一口氣，我不必再挺著直直的走路，沃魯斯他們也不必摀著耳朵了。

「主人，背包好多東西哦！不知道有什麼耶。」奧斯說著，還一邊用身體抖弄背包。

我點頭，「恩啊！每次出來都好多人送東西，我都不知道他們送了什麼。不過還好這次有那個老闆送背包給你，不然我都不知道要怎麼辦了。謝謝奧斯哦。」話說這老闆還真機靈！竟然知道我會需要背包呢，還是給奧斯的。奧斯跟人不一樣的獸族，而且還是是力氣較一般獸族大的獅族獸族，可搬起的東西一定不少。

「嘻…」奧斯靦腆地笑著，臉頰還泛起淡淡紅暈。「能幫上主人的忙，是奧斯的幸運！」雖然有不大對的地方，但我還是感覺得到我的雞皮疙瘩掉一地，聽到這種話還真的很不習慣…。

「噗，你講錯了是榮幸哦。」我立刻修正，話說奧斯人類學得真快，不到一個禮拜，他就能與我對話了，我想除了獸族天生學習能力好之外，也是沃魯斯教導有方吧？

「哦！能幫上主人的忙，是奧斯的榮幸！」奧斯又再講了一次。

我苦笑著，「…嗯嗯。」呃嗄…拜託別再講了啊。

對了。說到背包，我的背包也有奇怪的東西──剛才的碎裂聲。我趕緊打開背包，一探究竟剛才是什麼東西破掉的聲音。

…一袋底下幾顆被壓碎的糖果，和一個我平常烹飪課用的平底鍋？

「…你幹麻帶平底鍋啊？」灰狼有點無奈的說道。「雖然說去森林帶平底鍋不會奇怪，可以拿來煮東西我能接受，但到格爾斯的路程僅有說要三、四天，而且我們的食物我和沃魯斯都帶夠啦！」

「可、可是，這不是我帶的呀！」我也無奈地說著，這真的不是我帶的啊…我只放了公主衣、皇冠、盥洗用具、一副碗匙、青銅環、證書、一點乾糧和幾瓶跌打傷藥而已啊…。

沃魯斯這時候才嗤嗤笑著，所以我不懷好意的瞪了他一下。「那是索爾趁你不注意的時候放的啦！索爾說這是皇后交代的，他也不曉得為什麼。」嗯，他仍然笑著，不過不是看著我笑。

「嘿，灰狼哥別裝做你不知道啦。打賭我贏囉，我說＂在路程上可雅就會發現＂，而你說＂快到格爾斯甚至是到格爾斯時可雅才會發現。」沃魯斯一邊說到，一邊把手伸開開的向灰狼。

「…你們又打賭了。」我的臉一定表現得很不高興。奇怪，為什麼獸族這麼喜歡打賭呀…上次竟然還打賭我進會議室的時間。

「硍。」灰狼也滿臉不高興得把一枚銀幣交給了沃魯斯。

「嘿，謝啦。」沃魯斯接下後便繼續往前走。「這是灰狼哥主動跟我打賭的，別怪在我身上啊！」哦對，上次在會議室的時候是灰狼哥跟索爾打賭的，這麼說的話，兩次都是他主動的囉？但他在里西亞當了一年的獄卒、五年典獄長共六年的時間，我好像都沒聽說過類似的事情…雖然我平常沒辦法跟他接觸。

沃魯斯把頭轉了過來，顯得有點疑慮。「不過…灰狼哥打賭會輸，還真是少見。」

「咦？這麼說灰狼哥打賭常常贏？」我驚訝說道，＂賭＂這種東西不是講求運氣的嗎？

「是啊，十賭九贏喔。」十賭九贏…那也太厲害了吧？

「那只是運氣不好而已！就當作是十賭裡面的一輸！一輸！」灰狼一副不甘願的樣子，我想他一定又會再找機會和沃魯斯打賭，扳回一成。希望對象別再是我了。

「好好好，一輸一輸～」沃魯斯還調侃著灰狼，真的是不要命了。沃魯斯和灰狼相處得比我久，應該知道灰狼很討厭遇到挫折時還有人落井下石吧？

「碰！」　「痛耶！幹麻打我？」沃魯斯馬上哀號，摸著頭上被打的地方。

灰狼的嘴角上揚得很高，「給嘲笑你哥的一點教訓。」我感覺他隨時都有可能笑出來。

「噗…。」不過我先笑了出來。

被他們一鬧，我差點忘記把背包背起來了。隨後我便把拿出來的東西一一收進去，直到我拿起那袋糖果時，我才發現一直有雙眼看著我手上那袋糖果。

看著奧斯好像隨時會流下口水的嘴，我不禁意的搖了搖袋子，裡頭的糖果沙沙作響。

然後奧斯立刻點著頭，好像誤會我的意思了，誤會我問他要不要吃。「奧斯可以要一點來吃嗎…？拜託主人…。」

我笑了一下，可能媽媽給我帶這袋糖果，就是要給奧斯吃的吧？「嗯，可以呀。」我打開了袋子，我發現裡頭的種類真多。

…咦？有幾支特別特別大隻、棍子也特別長的棒棒糖呢，我拿了起來交給了奧斯，另外還有點重。

果然，奧斯拿起來剛剛好，也很符合他嘴的大小。那麼說，這幾支就是要給奧斯吃的囉？我便把那幾隻放進了腰包，以免去奧斯又要吃時的麻煩。

那麼…其他的糖果是要做什麼用的？

我想了一下就放棄了，我可不像媽媽一樣這麼厲害。所以我就又繼續往前走了。



「咻！」突然一個物體往前面那棵樹飛去，直直地插上了五公尺高的樹幹上。那不是…沃魯斯的小刀？

我回頭看看沃魯斯，沃魯斯蓄勢待發地就戰鬥姿勢，看著小刀飛往的方向。

「是誰？！」他大喊道。隨即就看到樹上有隻手把小刀拔了下來，而且還在手上把玩著…俐落的技法一點也不輸給沃魯斯。

小刀停下，往下掉。手在半空停了下來，隨即樹叢沙沙作響，伴隨著黃色波浪捲長髮的身影就倒掛在樹幹上。

「蕾菈？！」我和沃魯斯同時喊出了她的名字，果然會議上照片的黃色影子就是她！不過為什麼她怎麼會來？

「我說沃魯斯呀，你丟刀的技巧好像變弱了耶。這樣不行喔，要不要我幫你熟悉一下呀？」蕾菈笑著，她還是維持著一貫作風。我想她如果和我們在一起，她遲早會被灰狼打死。

等等，她剛才是不是有提到教沃魯斯丟刀？

「等等，蕾菈剛才說＂我幫你熟悉一下＂，所以說…」我不敢置信的看著沃魯斯，「所以沃魯斯的丟刀技巧是蕾菈教的？」

「是啊。」蕾菈得意的甩著刀子。「武功我也是會的，不是只會玩毒呀。」玩毒？

「喂喂，也不是全部好不好，我的底子也是八年前灰狼哥教我的，是之後灰狼哥被徵去當兵後，你才開始教我的。」沃魯斯立刻反駁道。

不過我比較感興趣的是玩毒。「玩毒？」玩毒到底是什麼意思？

「就是混合一些東西，像是罌粟的根呀、火龍草的種子呀、皮裏樹的葉子等等，增加毒性，達到混合者需要的效果。這也是一門學問的，如果加錯的話，搞不好會降低毒性，甚至是消失了。」蕾菈似乎比剛才還要得意了，不過這很正常，有實力的人人家要怎樣也是他有那個能力。

她剛才講的植物全都是有毒的呢，感覺她也不是泛泛之輩，能一邊玩著刀，一邊回答我的問題…

「這樣呀…」不過同時我也學到新知了，而且還認識了一個玩毒高手。

「是啊，而且…」

沃魯斯有點害羞地說道，「你先說你來做什麼？」而蕾菈也因為講得正津津有味時被打斷而感到生氣。
我想沃魯斯一定覺得武打技巧是蕾菈教的被發現而感到害躁。但教他火系魔法的人也是女生呀。

「沒啦，就純粹出來看你們去的里西亞長什麼樣子而已呀。果然和格爾斯差很多。」沒錯，里西亞的民房幾乎都是用白色的石頭做的，或白色的油漆塗過的，而有特殊用途的房子才會顯現出和白色不太一樣的顏色。例如城堡除了屋頂是藍色之外，牆壁是有點淡粉，又有點淡黃的特殊顏色，而賣東西的店家淡色的七色裡都有。

但格爾斯就不一樣了，就我知道的，是用磚頭、木材建造而成，和里西亞產生了對比。不過就顏色看來好像也不是一般的磚頭木材，可能是格爾斯那裡特有的材料吧？至少我在里西亞沒看過上面有一塊一塊藍點的石塊。

「絕對沒這麼簡單。」沃魯斯一臉不置信地看著蕾菈。「不可能單單就這樣，就我對你的認知，妳不太可能因為＂想看看里西亞長什麼樣子＂這麼簡單就花這麼兩三天的路程跑來這邊。」果然，青梅竹馬不是當假的。

「是哦。」蕾菈一臉不以為然地說著。「不然你說說看？」

「…你當我可雅他媽喔？我哪知道你是什麼原因啊。」沃魯斯一邊指著我一邊和蕾菈說道，突然提到我的名字，害我有點嚇著。

蕾菈先是疑惑了一下，「可雅他媽？」但馬上又變回原來堅定的神情。「哦，你說真實之眼呀。那明說你不知道不就好啦。」頓時我突然看到和討人厭的同班同學馬基爾同樣的表情，他欺負奧斯的事情我絕對不會忘記的。不過蕾菈是就事論事，並沒有向馬基爾那樣有事沒事就露出那種討人厭的表情。

應該說，蕾菈對自己十分有信心？

「…我不知道，可以了吧？」果然，沃魯斯完全佔下風。

「所以，就只有＂想看看里西亞長什麼樣子＂來而已呀。」她聳了聳肩，「對了，昨天你們明明還在城內，怎麼現在就又要出城了？」果然，會議提到的黃色身影果然是蕾菈。

「唉，這個請可雅和你說吧。」沃魯斯無奈地宣告自己輸了。

「啊？喔。」又突然被點名，害我又有點不知所措。我趕緊拿出證明，以及媽媽寫給格爾斯三王的信，當然我不能拆開來。

「我們邊走，蕾菈我一邊跟你解釋吧！」蕾菈點頭同意了。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊




> 希莉雅４３８年５月１９號，今天是出發求和的第一天，除了蕾菈突然的出現，以及媽媽幫我帶的兩個怪東西之外，都沒發生什麼特別的事情了，今天住的旅者小屋和上次和沃魯斯、索爾往格爾斯的小屋是同一間，不過這次索爾沒有和我一起出門…我有點擔心，希望別出什麼事情才好。
> 
> 話說，原來蕾菈是玩毒的獸族呢，玩毒是什麼呢？就是把一大堆有的沒的的毒經過一定比例混合後，來產生能符合混合者需要的能力，包刮中毒、想睡覺、身體出現麻痺感等等，效能似乎十分多變。對獸族而言，這好像是一種不稀奇的能力，不過能得心應手的獸族卻不多，因為我聽蕾菈稍稍解釋玩毒入門，我就聽不懂了，還要記每個植物的特性，這些特性不能跟哪些特性的植物混合，跟哪種特性的植物又能產生什麼關係…等等一大堆，也難怪能學以致用的獸族不多。而且對我而言，這就像是魔法一樣！沒想到植物也能產生雷系技能的麻痺波、木系魔法的安眠、暗系魔法的毒霧呢，獸族果然還是很多人類不曉得的事情。
> 
> 希望這次旅行一切順利。


「咦？妳在寫日記呀，真是個好習慣。」蕾菈突然無聲地出現在我旁邊，我又嚇了一跳…貓族果然就是貓族，腳步幾乎都沒有聲音的。

「啊，是哦？」我有點不知道該怎麼回應。「媽媽說這樣能練習文筆，也可以把字寫好看，甚至把寫字速度加快，有利於以後寫文書、證件等。」

「這樣啊…公主果然比一般人辛苦，要學的東西還真多。」蕾菈不經意地把手放在後背，整個胸都往前挺了。天啊，她的身材怎麼這麼好呀…前凸後翹呢，哪像我自己，矮就算了，前面還很平…

「還好囉。」我苦笑著，連我自己翹課幾次我也不知道了。

「咖啷」門被打了開來，屬於春末夏初的溫暖氣息也隨之湧進。香香的，但不濃郁，混合著青草、花香的味道，我相信如果是獸族，一定能聞出更多的味道。

因夜色而產生暗紅的身影，那是沃魯斯，不過…好像看得見幾絲憂愁。他手上拿著幾株的月見草，往我這邊走來。他換掉了桌上花瓶枯萎的花朵，依稀看得出來是上次我和沃魯斯、索爾往格爾斯時看見的那株月見草。

「原來你是去摘晚櫻草啦，我想說你跑去哪了。」晚櫻草？哦對，上次在這裡沃魯斯有提過，人類稱這種草為月見草，獸族則稱為晚櫻草。

「嗯。」沃魯斯點點頭，隨後便往雙人木椅上坐。他把上衣脫了下來，拿起一旁的背包，拿起薄薄的被子蓋住了身上，然後把上衣折成了正方形，放在一旁。比起上次，天氣的確變熱了。

「我有點累了，先睡囉。晚安。」隨即往衣服躺了下去。

「晚安。」 「掰。」我和蕾菈說道，沒多久奧斯和灰狼也從外頭走了進來。

奧斯手上拿著幾顆看起來十分多汁的皮裏果，一種甜甜的、外硬內軟的皮裏樹果實，雖然外殼很硬，但其實很好剝，只要從上面撥就行了，它常常是為野生動物的最愛。雖然葉子有劇毒，但是果實卻完全無毒，還真的好神奇哦。

灰狼先是注意到了桌上的月見草，隨即嘆了一口氣。「晚櫻草啊…。」便走到了木椅旁邊，往地上坐。雙手交叉疊在胸前，緩緩的閉上唯一能看的清楚的黃色瞳孔，灰色的毛皮漸漸地隱沒在黑暗中，僅有被桌上的手提燈籠照到的腳還能看見，白黃色的爪子還反射著微光。

「…晚櫻草怎麼了嗎？」我好奇地問著蕾菈。

「嗯…」蕾菈搔搔臉頰，「是沃魯斯他父母結婚時，母親手上的捧花。似乎是兩獸間的信物？後來沃魯斯也間接知道了這件事情，也經由媽媽的介紹，加上狼族的特性喜歡夜晚，漸漸地喜歡上了這種在晚上開、叫晚櫻草的花。」

說到這裡，蕾菈臉上和灰狼閃過同樣的憂愁，「但因戰爭的因素，沃魯斯的父母就…」

「別說了，快睡。」沃魯斯打斷了蕾菈的話，還催促著。

「好好。」蕾菈說著，還拍著我的肩膀，「寫完了也快睡吧。」便從他自己的背包裡，拿出了一塊毯子，往地上躺去。大到能當作墊子，同時還能當作棉被。

我嘆氣了一下，明明就有床，怎麼大家都讓給我睡呢？每次都一樣。

奧斯看見我臉上的表情，就拿了一塊皮裏果給我。臉上寫著”難過”兩個字。

嗯…抱歉，讓你擔心了。

「對不起…，奧斯摘這麼多，忘記給主人了。」還好我還沒說出口。原來是他以為我沒吃到皮裏果再難過！害我有點哭笑不得

「沒關係沒關係，」我馬上推辭，「奧斯吃就好了，我不餓。」

我隨即趴在桌上，準備睡覺。這次我要反抗到底！死也不睡床。「那我先睡囉，吃完記得漱口。」

「…主人不睡床？」奧斯一邊咬著果實，一邊和我說。

「嗯。」



應該是奧斯把皮裏果吃完了。沒多久聽不到咀嚼聲後，我就感覺到一雙手把我抱了起來，往軟軟的墊子放。

我張開眼，…這不是床嗎？我立刻起了身，準備往桌子走。

但馬上又被同一雙手壓了下去。「不行，主人必須睡這裡。」我看看聲音來源，那果然是奧斯，因為只有他會叫我主人。他手放在頭下，壓著床的邊緣和我說話。

「…唉唷，你要睡的話你來睡，我要去睡那裡。」我嘟著嘴一邊說，一邊指著桌子那。

奧斯搖搖頭，「不行，主人是奧斯的主人，奧斯一定會盡全力讓主人有最好的感覺。」最好的感覺？我笑了一下，雖然詞語上有點怪，但我知道他的意思──反正就是要讓我享受到最舒服就是了。即使這樣我還是不肯認輸。

「不行，我要去睡那裏！」我仍然堅持我的想法。

奧斯這次緊張了起來，但依然搖著頭，「唔…不行啦…」還用手壓著我，我只能說他一隻手的力氣抵我全身的力氣還綽綽有餘。

好吧，只好拿出殺手間！「…奧斯不乖哦。」

「….嗚。」這時候我才感覺得到手慢慢地放輕了力氣。

當我起來一點點時，我又馬上被壓了下去。我有點疑惑地看著奧斯，他一臉肯定、眼角泛著淚水地看著我。難道殺手間沒有用了！？

「主人對不起…但是這是奧斯的決定！」又有點怪怪的了….是不是指奧斯的義務？應該差不多就是這樣。

好吧。　我認輸了。

「…好吧，我今天就睡床。」我無奈著拿起被子，往被窩裡窩。

「嗯！」奧斯笑了起來，「謝謝主人。」

「真是的…奧斯可不可以別再叫我主人？叫我名字就好了…」除了無奈，還是無奈。

「不行。」奧斯堅決的說道。我的無奈翻倍了。

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
突然變成第一人稱視角，不曉得會不會有點奇怪WWW"
感覺還滿不錯的，自己讀起來感覺和先前的不太一樣。

這次我加倍用心在抓錯字了=口=
希望這次別像前兩篇一樣錯這麼多。

----------


## 培爾

嘎呀，小幻忘記更新標題囉！
還好培爾有看到，比Yoyo搶先了。(轉圈(遭毆)

即使才剛出發，但這篇就很有旅行的感覺。
旅夢這樣算開始了嗎？=3=

沒想到可雅還有當大姐姐的架勢，真是令人刮目相看！
其實是以捐款的名義灑錢。

奧斯的用處逐漸浮現了(?)，果然大獅子是搬運貨物的好幫手。
培爾也想要一隻！

是培爾多心了嗎？總覺得伊希雅送的糖果與平底鍋一定派得上用場！
不可能單單只為了要餵奧斯吧XD？他的胃袋那麼大，再多的糖也裝不滿的啊。(思)

培爾認為，人類的藥劑師和魔法師應該也會玩毒吶？
畢竟毒藥也是很有用的，也可以調配成治療用的藥。以毒攻毒(?)

灰狼那麼愛賭，早晚也會把命給賠掉的。
既然小幻說他十賭九贏，也把一輸給用掉了。
那剩下九次的好手氣說不定可以拿來利用喔！(炸)

沒想到奧斯懂得反抗了，故事愈來愈有趣啦！
不曉得未來會不會有更引人遐想引人入勝的劇情或畫面吶XD"
小島地圖釋出了呀，期待後續發展w。


最後是雞蛋裡挑骨頭


這次的錯字明顯變少了，不過還是錯一系列的，這的確很容易讓人忽略呀！



> 我只能無奈的笑了笑


地



> 灰狼用吼的對我說著。


地



> 怎麼背的起來啊。


得



> 我影影約約聽的到這個聲音。


隱隱；得



> 奧斯靦腆的笑著，臉頰還泛起淡淡紅暈。


地



> 我也無奈的說著


地



> 沃魯斯這時候才嗤嗤笑著，所不懷好意的瞪了他一下。


所以我不懷好意
地



> 我的臉一定表現的很不高興。


得



> 灰狼也滿臉不高興的把一枚銀幣交給了沃魯斯。


地



> 希望對像別再是我了。


象



> 沃魯斯和灰狼相處的比我久


得



> 以免奧斯又要吃的時候的麻煩。


以免去奧斯又要吃時的麻煩，會比較順。



> 好厲害，一點都不比沃魯斯的流利感差。


不太通順，改成俐落的技法一點也不輸給沃魯斯會比較好。



> 有實力的人人家要怎樣也是他有那個能力。


這也不太通順，改成有實力的人，也要有那個能力才能愛怎樣就怎樣。會比較順……雖然培爾還是覺得怪怪的。



> 沃魯斯有點害羞的說道


地



> 而蕾菈也被講得津津有味時的打斷感到生氣。


改成也因為講得正津津有味時被打斷而感到生氣會比較好。



> 至少我在里西亞沒看過上面有一斑一斑藍點的石塊。


一塊塊(顆顆)藍色斑點會比較好。



> 沃魯斯一臉不置信的看著蕾菈。


地



> 蕾菈一臉不意以為然的說著。


以；地



> 不過蕾菈是依事敘事，並沒有向馬基爾那樣有事沒事就露出那種討人厭的表情。


就事論事比較好XD"



> 沃魯斯無奈的宣告自己輸了。


地



> 蕾菈不禁意的把手放在後背


經；地



> 依稀看的出來是上次我和沃魯斯、索爾往格爾斯時看見的那株月見草。


得



> 但其實很好撥，只要從上面撥就行了，它常常是為野生動物的最愛。


剝



> 雙手插著胸，緩緩的閉上唯一能看的清楚的黃色瞳孔


雙手交叉疊在胸前
地；得



> 我好奇的問著蕾菈。


地



> 「嗯…」蕾菈摳摳臉頰


摳下手有點重XD"，還是搔搔就好囉！



> 漸漸的喜歡上了這種在晚上開、叫晚櫻草的花。


地



> 「唔…不行啦…」還用著手壓著我


著



> 好吧，只好拿出殺手間！


，音ㄐㄧㄢˇ，打的時候要輸入ㄐㄧㄢˋ



> 這時候我才感覺得到首慢慢的放輕了力氣。


手；地



> 我有點疑惑的看著奧斯，他一臉肯定、眼角泛著淚水的看著我。難道殺手間沒有用了！？


地；地；



> 奧斯堅決的說道。


地

----------


## yoyo虎

阿，恩，被搶先了＝　＝
之後應該會有更多次被搶先吧，呵呵......
等八月就知道了ＸＤ（下戰帖？！）

小幻這次是大改版阿！
整個改變視角了之後，
讀起來的感覺跟之前很不一樣，
在下也不能很深入去比較（因為小說不是在下專長ＸＤ）
只能就閱讀後的感覺稍微說一下

覺得從可雅的角度去看這個世界，
變得有點窄了，
至於哪一種方式比較喜歡嘛，
目前還無法判定，
不過這樣比起來，
日記的功用就有一點被取代（一點點而已）

不過這樣
劇情似乎會走比較快，
所以也不錯

繼續加油吧～
在下會持續點閱的ＸＤ

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
對了＝　＝
感覺培爾變成抓錯字大王阿（汗）
似乎有進化的趨勢

----------


## 幻兒

ＴＯ　培爾：

（原來ＹＯＹＯ和培爾的戰爭在不知不覺間開始了　（？
不過這樣還不算旅夢的真正開始而已唷，
一切只是前戲，前戲（笑

可雅在＂某些時候＂才會有這種感覺，
而且這種捐錢的方式也只有她作得到。。。
有錢人嘛ＸＤ劃掉的那句說的太讚了

奧斯一直是很好的搬運工（？
反正可雅任何需要大力氣的事情交給他就是了ＸＤ

說到伊希雅呀～她真的是很恐怖的角色（？
我也不知道他拿來要做什麼。（我屁
看看後面吧ＸＤＤ？

至於藥劑師、魔法師、與蕾菈的不同嘛...
主要是出在原料！以及用處！

藥劑師（故事中就有一個，馬米魯，一個不太重要的老師
主要是利用各種原料（不論有毒無毒
來製作能達到自己想要效果的藥劑，
魔法師也是如此，只是沒有藥劑師如此深入研究。

而蕾菈的用法則是利用各種有毒物質進行調配，
所以一般而言效果會比較強烈，
而且在危急的時候，可以直接把＂原料＂灑出去當作攻擊了。（小心自己別碰到就好）
但是～缺點就是大多為削弱敵方、傷害敵方為主，用於治癒的藥物並不多（突顯可雅補師的位置？

不曉得這樣講解培爾懂不懂呢？

灰狼嘛，想說個性太平庸，要加點特質才行（？
其實只是來增加文章字數而已，沒啦，
搞不好會向培爾說的一樣，出現在什麼有用的地方哦。（燦笑

總之還是謝謝培爾的＂每文一抓＂囉ＸＤＤ＂
超好用（？


ＴＯ　ＹＯＹＯ：

（果然戰爭在不知不覺間開始了　（？

嗯...視角改變的確很有趣，不過因該只是暫時的ＸＤ＂
我可能只是＂偶爾＂改變一下視角，
我覺得某些情況下，用某些角色的視角會比較能了解劇情的走向，
而且獨角戲的時候（內心戲之類的）應該不錯用（？
不過也要有那個程度才玩的起ＸＤ＂

但日記還是很有用的！！！

小聲：培爾的抓錯字已經變成神爪級了　　（被培爾打死

----------


## 幻兒

第六節-動向「唰」白色的布被深褐色的手臂拉了開來，引起小小的一陣風。她沒有太在意，反而是外頭大火球所釋放的耀眼陽光讓她感到一絲絲的不舒服。

「是個晴天啊。」索爾輕聲說道，便把窗簾關了起來。不禁意的從鏡子中看到了自己放鬆的打扮，還真的有點不習慣。

她換上了平時較緊身、利於行動的衣服，視線再一次不自覺的移到了純白的窗簾上。沒有風地，依然靜止。 

索爾笑了一下，「呵，晴天。」便一身子地往沙發上坐，沙沙的聲音隨之出現。



「嗯，好久沒有這麼閒了。」我想著，一邊從背包裡拿出我從沃魯斯家裡拿來的書-獸人德魯，一邊從我房間的書櫃裡拿出”獸族德魯”這兩本書。雖然我不是獸族，但我覺得他的生平十分有趣，而且…我覺得人類所編寫的”獸族德魯”有些不合邏輯的地方，即使是正史古書，但…一個小時內能從羅達的最西邊跑到最東邊，這實在是令我不太相信。再說，都是人類編輯的這類書籍，都有許多不同的地方，所以我想拿同樣是獸族所編輯德魯相關的書籍來對照看看。

我緩緩的翻開了獸人德魯的第一面，以及獸族德魯的第一面，相差甚遠的新舊程度立刻令我大吃一驚。

噢，雖然不知道從沃魯斯是不是根本沒去動過這本書，但唯一能肯定的就是這是後獸所新寫的。但現在管不了這麼多了，先讀再說。


…

以種族來說的話…我想大概不重要，獸族的寫黑毛狼族，人類寫的是褐皮狐狸。

…

得力助手？有意思，都叫做薩斯特，而且都是虎族的。

…

我看看…據點是在格烈，然後人類的首都是在拉伊朗。…拉伊朗？假如沒記錯的話…

我立刻起了身子，再次往書櫃走去。隨後抽出了一本深藍色書皮的書-里西亞史，這是皇家圖書館的正史史書，但我的職位是容許借來看的。雖然因為年代久遠顯得書皮斑駁老舊，裡頭的頁數有的還被蠹蟲咬壞了，還好都不嚴重，仍然看得出他的華麗裝飾，也認得裡頭的每一段的字句。不過這不是重點，我看看…

果然，里西亞三百年前的前名是拉西亞，八百年前的就是拉伊朗。拉西亞為何毀滅、之後如何重建命名為里西亞的，這在其他書籍裡都寫得清清楚楚，也是現在小孩們必學必認識的史事，但拉伊朗卻在很多書籍只寫”毀於德魯戰爭”，之後重建為何命名為拉西亞也是草草紀錄，而其他書籍德魯戰爭也沒有明確的標示毀拉伊朗的過程。

但也從這裡得知，德魯戰爭至少是八百年前的事，這點倒是在德魯戰爭的相關書籍裡都沒提過。我覺得很怪，時間一直是自古以來很重要的觀念，德魯戰爭之前拉伊朗的事蹟都有明確時間紀錄，但怎麼德魯戰爭的時間卻完全沒有？

頓時想法再度控制了我的身體，把里西亞史放回去書櫃後，便立刻讓那兩本書往下翻。

…我傻了。

獸族寫的是，他們僅攻陷五分之ㄧ的拉伊朗，就被全數抓起來、判死刑了，但人類因此見識到了獸族們的力量，不敢隨意侵犯獸族，給予獸族與人類差不多的土地。

人類寫的卻是，獸族幾乎攻陷了拉伊朗，危機的靠近讓許多皇室成員喪失了心神，不是開始自相殘殺，就是分成兩大派別，一派決定留守，誓死保護拉伊朗，一派決定逃亡，覺得生命最為重要…

雖然就我而言，人類所編寫的理所當然比較近於我的認知，因為我對德魯戰爭的認知大多數從這本書來的。但跟獸族寫的，會不會差太多了？一定有什麼是疏漏、沒有紀錄的。

我往後翻，全都是對思緒沒有利處的小篇紀錄，例如當時用的武器、戰術等等。我決定翻到人物的地方，比對一下。

…

現在能確定的，就是那名黃虎薩斯特，力氣可說是無人能敵，許多德魯想出的出其不意戰術都是靠他完成。而德魯也是十分強悍的，智武雙全，我想可能是獸族的”伊希雅”吧？

…

我全翻完了，依然沒有什麼線索能讓我想到沒紀錄的相關資訊。但獸族的多了一個人物，沒有紀錄名字，僅有記載是一隻年幼白龍，精通於魔法，尤其是祭品式魔法，威力強大得讓人類在數十分鐘內無法動用瑪那。

哈，看到這裡我就覺得可笑，這就是僅依靠魔法的下場，但同時也有可能是人類的近戰學開始發展的主因。



「叩叩」敲門聲打斷了我的嘲諷，「索爾？在嗎？」皇后的聲音立刻傳了進來。

「皇后陛下請進。」我順口的達道，眼睛和腦子仍束手無策、無目的的翻閱著兩本書。

「唉呀…雖然這次私底下的動作沒有錯，不用再做例行禮儀了，但你還是叫錯了。」噗，其實是我懶得做了，現在德魯戰爭的事情令我的腦袋打結。

「好的。」我仍然機械式的回答、機械式的翻著兩本書。

「嗯？」皇后走到旁邊後，便注意到了兩本書。「是德魯的事啊…這的確是很神秘的事情呢。」皇后輕掩著高昂的嘴角，雖然只是一下下，但我彷彿是看見了皇后笑得時候不常露出的皎潔白齒，好像在掩飾著什麼不可告知的秘密。

「是啊，真的是很令人質疑的一段正史。」隨之我便合上了兩本書，往皇后看去—那雙眼仍然瞇著上揚著。「伊希雅你知道些什麼嗎？」

「啊，你終於叫對囉。」她先是笑了一下，但隨之一臉難堪。「不過…很抱歉，我也僅知道人類的獸族德魯、以及獸族的獸人德魯兩本書所寫的而已。」

…奇怪，獸人德魯不是獸族所寫的嗎？皇后怎麼會知道？「獸族的獸人德魯？您怎麼會先看過？那不是…」

伊希雅笑著，但沒有回答。他轉了身，拖曳的長裙隨之飄起。「我可是皇后呢。」便消失再一陣莞爾笑聲中，桌上還多了一份文件。

奇怪…實在是太奇怪了。即使這麼想，我還是打開了文件，仔細看著。

…哦？這幾天要帶領包刮自己五人一組的小組到威林特與里西亞的國土交界處看守？並且不要引起他人的注意，尤其是”敵”方，若有落單的老夫老婦要經過，請務必調查，若有發現什麼，相信我會做出正確的判斷…

又要發威啦？

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

「嘎嘎…無聊無聊無聊無聊…」奧斯尾隨著一行人腳步的同時，一邊一直喊著。

「好好好，我也很無聊呀…奧斯乖乖的，好不好？」可雅一邊說道，一邊拿出＂奧斯專屬＂的棒棒糖。

奧斯的臉立刻轉為高興，但卻故意裝成難過的聲音回答可雅。「嗚…噢…，對不起主人。」

「不過…」這次似乎換沃魯斯抱怨了。「怎麼這麼熱啊…」不知何時，沃魯斯的手上已經多了把扇子回來搧動著。

「會嗎？我覺得還好啊。」灰狼聳著肩回答著，還看著奧斯。「奧斯你覺得呢？」

奧斯一邊含著棒棒糖，一邊搖著頭。「奧斯覺得不會。蕾菈姊姊呢？」

蕾菈瞪了奧斯一眼，「喂喂…你叫錯了吧？我整整可是小了你一歲的１９歲啊。」便繼續往前看。「不過說實在，我也覺得還好。可雅你呢？」

「我也覺得還好呢。」坐在奧斯肩上的可雅答道。



隊伍停了。

「咦？沃魯斯你幹麻停下來？走啊！」灰狼立刻催促著，還不禁意的皺起了眉頭。

「你們…」沃魯斯低著頭緩緩的走了過來，便抬起頭，笑著說道。「一個只穿著一條短褲，一個也只可以說是遮著那三點而已，甚至還有一隻只穿一條內褲，還有一個雖然穿的多了些，但都不用走路，也沒有毛，當然不熱啊…。」即使是笑著說，還是令人感到不少的寒意。

但蕾菈完全沒有受到威嚇的意思，「誰叫你穿這麼多？穿得跟人類一樣，無袖緊身上衣、長褲就算了，這種天氣還圍著一條圍巾，有毛病呀？」

頓時沃魯斯才得意的笑著，「這是你們不懂尊重他族啦。獸族是覺得不會怎樣，只是穿的多了點，但你們穿的這麼少，人類會覺得很暴露呢。」可雅還不時的點著頭，這裡她的感受可說是比誰都深刻。

「那圍巾總可以…」但蕾菈馬上改口，「算了當我沒說。」似乎想到了什麼。

「算你識相。」沃魯斯說完，便立刻轉過身子繼續前進。



「…圍巾怎麼了嗎？那不是沃魯斯的習慣？」可雅等大家和沃魯斯走有段距離後，才叫奧斯緩緩靠近蕾菈。

她笑了一下，還有點鄙視的看了可雅一眼。「你也用腦子想想好不好…誰有這麼奇怪的癖好？再說獸族是十分怕熱的，有這種怪異癖好的也只有你們人類吧？」

可雅歪著頭，仍然不解的看著蕾菈。「那為什麼…」

蕾菈思考了一下，「嗯…好吧我說。你知道沃魯斯的生日嗎？」

「不知道呢。」可雅搖著頭答道。

「他的生日是１０月２９號，是天氣變涼的秋季。那天是他九歲的生日，原本沃魯斯家裡是要生日派對的，但是由於人類攻了過來，中途只好取消。但同時，也是他家人為他舉辦的最後一次生日派對，之後…他就再也見不到他爸爸媽媽了。」

「…好可憐。」可雅一邊說著，一邊從日記本上找出１０月２９號的地方，寫上＂註：沃魯斯生日＂的字眼。

「是啊。」蕾菈不禁低下頭來，「那條圍巾是他媽媽親手織的，本來是要親爪送給他，但後來只能在家中廢墟裡找到那盒被壓在殘垣底下的禮物盒。裡頭生日卡片的內容…彷彿就是在諷刺他一樣，我記得其中一句是:『沃魯斯你永遠是我們的寶貝。』。他那張生日卡片應該還留著吧。」

看著沃魯斯漸行漸遠的影子，看似一切平凡的背影，卻隱藏了許多不為人知的秘密。想幫他一點忙，一點點也好，但...卻一點點的也幫不上，無能為力。

「唉…戰爭真的是不好的東西。」可雅再次地感嘆戰爭的無情。但隨後便看到沃魯斯對後面的人比著安靜的手勢。

後頭的人立刻往沃魯斯跑去，紛紛問道是怎麼一回事。

「是人類，大概十幾個，而且還是威林特的人。」沃魯斯一邊說道，一邊指著山丘下躲在草叢中人穿著的衣服。

「在哪裡…啊，找到了。」可雅費了好大的一番功夫才發現。

「奇怪…威林特的人怎麼會在這裡？」灰狼立刻趴了下來，想聽清楚他們的對話。而其餘的人看到灰狼這種舉動，立刻也跟著做。

可雅立刻起了身子，「…太遠了，聽不到。」嘆了口氣。

「噓！那是因為你是人類。安靜點。」蕾菈立刻使了臉色，但心神仍然專注於下面的人對話。

可雅立刻轉為氣聲，「奧斯，是真的嗎？聽得到？」奧斯點點頭，自己也很專注地聽著。



「唉…隊長，到底要等多久呀？」

「我哪知道？要看我王的信使有沒有送信來呀。」

「嗯…我覺得是我王太擔心了啦！他們怎麼可能察覺我們是要先聯手消滅獸族，在毀滅他們的？然後還要我們在這裡等里西亞的信使…即使真的發現好了，我也覺得不可能像我王說的那麼準確。再說獸族也不一定會相信里西亞他們的話啊！單單的人類怎麼可能立刻博取獸族的信任？」

「我雖然也是覺得不可能啦，但真實之眼不能小看啊，隊長我上次出征就是要攻擊里西亞，我能活下來都覺得是神在眷顧呢。」

「是嗎…有這麼厲害？」

「廢話！不然怎麼當皇后、真實之眼的稱號哪來的？反正我們這些小兵也只能聽從上面的指揮啦！」

「也是…。」



「…跟會議上說的一模一樣！」可雅聽過眾獸們的闡述後，驚訝的說道。

「是啊。」灰狼拍拍可雅的背，「我越來越佩服妳媽了，超威的！」

「是、是啊，我也覺得好不可思議…」可雅一邊摸著被”打”的地方，一邊說道。對可雅而言，灰狼的拍，實在”有那麼點”大力。

沃魯斯摸了摸下巴的毛，「…如果索爾也有來的話，這十幾隻的小囉摟對我們來說一定不算什麼，但現在少了她，雖然我感覺我們也勝券在握，但我不保證能沒有漏網之魚…。」

「總而言之就是要繞道吧？」蕾菈立刻果決說道，她很討厭猶豫不決的事情。

「這樣是比較保險啦，但是要多花上半天的時間，而且說實在，我並沒有從這裡繞道過…上次帶可雅去格爾斯的路雖然是繞道，但我所走過的路徑一定都會經過這裡。」沃魯斯依然摸著下巴的毛。

「那就繞道吧，反正我們在會議上，皇后就說過要讓信使的速度減緩了，從出發到抵達，我們應該有五天左右的時間。從里西亞到格爾斯，最快也要兩天半的時間，我們已經用掉一天的時間，如果我們迷路，也有至少兩天的時間可以從迷路中走回正軌。」灰狼立刻說道。

「好吧，那就祈禱我們不要迷路了。」可雅說道，奧斯就立刻雙手合八，「嘎嘎…不要迷路，不要迷路…」引起了其餘人的笑聲。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

「希莉雅４３８年５月２０號，今天原本是很無聊的走路，本來想說如果一直是這樣，就不寫日記囉，因為真的沒什麼好寫。

但直到下午，我們發現了威林特的士兵在前往格爾斯的路上埋伏，還好有沃魯斯他們的幫忙，能讓我知道他們的對話…沒想到他們是針對我這個信使來的！他們說如果我們察覺威林特王的真正目的，就不會和他國聯軍攻打格爾斯，反而會向格爾斯聯軍，攻打威林特…總之軍事真是個複雜的東西。

還好我們發現了立刻改路走，現在唯一怕的就是迷路，只會增加風險，希望別迷路才好。

話說，今天是在野外露營呢，或許是繞道的關係，一路上都沒見到旅者小屋，雖然有些麻煩，但我一直覺得不論是住旅者小屋，還是在野外自己搭帳篷睡，都有他的樂趣。」

「批哩啪拉…」火柴堆立刻發出聲響，最後「乓啷」的一聲，疊起的火柴好像是被燒斷了，往地面砸了一下，小小的火花四處飛揚，一會兒上升，一會而下降，然後緩緩消失。火花們好像還不知道，戰爭即將來臨。

沒過多久，就連營火中的火光，也緩緩消失。可雅不打算加入柴火，因為日記寫完了，也該睡了。

「主人怎麼還沒睡嘎？」奧斯說著，屬於貓科的眼睛立刻映入可雅眼中。

「要睡囉。」可雅說完，便側躺蜷曲著身體。

「嗯…主人晚安。」

「晚安。」



「…主人？」

「奧斯你別講話了，快睡！！」三個不屬於可雅的聲音立刻異口同聲說出同樣的話。

「噢噢！！」

----------


## 培爾

開始有進入主線劇情的味道了。(被巴)

現在就是兩族所撰寫對於德魯戰爭部份的歷史有著詭異的歧異度。
之前在格爾斯遺跡時所見到的小白龍回憶場景，是否又有用途？
不知道這會不會影響到後面的故事，畢竟都是很久以前的歷史了。

另外就是他們每個人似乎都有隱藏的力量，到非常後期(?)才會覺醒嘎？
小幻的梗鋪得好長遠，都快忘記了XD"

最後是為什麼威林特的士兵會知道要來攔截可雅密使呢？
還是說魯瑟凱也有真實之眼那般的預知能力？

總而言之，超威的！(被打爛)

----------


## 幻兒

> 開始有進入主線劇情的味道了。(被巴)
> 
> 現在就是兩族所撰寫對於德魯戰爭部份的歷史有著詭異的歧異度。
> 之前在格爾斯遺跡時所見到的小白龍回憶場景，是否又有用途？
> 不知道這會不會影響到後面的故事，畢竟都是很久以前的歷史了。
> 
> 另外就是他們每個人似乎都有隱藏的力量，到非常後期(?)才會覺醒嘎？
> 小幻的梗鋪得好長遠，都快忘記了XD"
> 
> ...


恩恩，總算有點主線的味道了ＸＤＤ
現在就是盡量讓梗跑出來囉＝Ｗ＝＋

如果太久才提及、導致忘記的話。。。我只能說抱歉（汗
不過我會盡量隔一段時間就提的＞Ｗ＜＂
讓出現的頻率高一點。

再來就是魯瑟凱啦～我只能說培爾太高估他了（笑
這是只簡單的＂預防＂而已，
如果還是不知道我再講什麼的話，
下節（或下下節）就會提及囉！

謝謝培爾的回覆～

----------


## yoyo虎

阿阿~
大家都開始過暑假了呢~
這樣就可以在非假日發文了呢
不過這樣..
在下怎麼搶都搶不到第一個回文了（汗）

嗯，
小幻每一篇真的都掌握住了許多小細節～
讀起來就特別順暢，
像是抄下生日那一小動作，
真的很細膩呢～
繼續期待下一回囉ＸＤ
如果打起來還不錯（喂）

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
對了，
來幫小幻抓錯＝　＝

小幻的簽名檔文字沒有改......

這倒是挺罕見的（被打）

----------


## 幻兒

> 阿阿~
> 大家都開始過暑假了呢~
> 這樣就可以在非假日發文了呢
> 不過這樣..
> 在下怎麼搶都搶不到第一個回文了（汗）
> 
> 嗯，
> 小幻每一篇真的都掌握住了許多小細節～
> 讀起來就特別順暢，
> ...


是沒錯嘎～不過小幻的暑假很忙，光是講義就有２００頁左右要寫，
更不要提一本快１Ｋ頁的西遊記文言文閱讀心得了...
而且小幻的暑假只有二分之ㄧ個月ＸＤ＂

啊，至於那些小細節啊ＸＤ＂
劇情的部份，其實小幻會一直去翻前面的劇情，
有哪些出現過、哪些還沒，梗到哪裡了、哪個梗太久還沒有結束等等，
都會在看過一次...所以你會看到很久沒有出現過的梗突然出現，就是這樣XD"
(如果忘了也沒關係，用不著看一次，有印象即可，連作者也不是記得很清楚)

至於動作咩...算是人物寫照吧？
像是可雅這種心思比較細膩些的，會比較在意＂生日＂這種無形但卻有意義的東西，像是回憶啦、友情啦什麼的。如果是換作索爾，他大概就不會了。

（話說我真的沒發現我的簽名檔有問題　謝啦ＸＤ＂

----------


## 幻兒

第七節－野家「唉…」沃魯斯走了幾步路之後又停了下來，隨腳踢到的石子往前飛了一下。

可雅用手捧著路邊的花，綠色的花瓣、綠色的莖以及綠色的葉，若不仔細看的話，還挺容易和一旁的野草看在一起。

輕輕地靠近，品味著這從未見過、花的香氣。「……」不過卻換來一臉扭曲，那味道澀澀的，濃郁的草味瞬間在鼻腔裡擴散。

「那個是……」「嘎嘎…那個是草花，這附近很多喔！草食性獸族很喜歡。」奧斯搶著說著，一邊摘了一片花瓣，在嘴裡咀嚼。

蕾菈笑了一下，「不錯嘛，不用我說明了。」

臉變了色，但還是吞了下去。「這可以吃……不過奧斯不喜歡吃。」隨後也摘了一片花瓣，放在可雅手上。「主人要不要試看看？」

可雅點點頭，便放進嘴裡咬了幾下，就吞了下去──看起來好像不怎麼好吃。「……有點像是生的菜，應該要煮過吧？」

奧斯歪著頭，「……是嘎？我以前都看蘿米婆婆直接吃呢。」

「是啊，草花草食性動物可以直接吃，但若煮過，肉食性動物不喜歡的菜味會變淡，就可以放進料理中了，有助於消化。」蕾菈得意的說著，臉上還寫著＂始終要我來說明吧＂的字眼。

「嗯嗯……快走吧！我們在這裡閒聊不知道沃魯斯走多遠了。」可雅搔搔頭，便站了起來往前衝去。

「碰！」反作用力立刻讓可雅跌倒在地，奧斯立刻跑過來扶起了可雅。「主人，沒事吧？」

「沒事……但路上怎麼會有一個毛毛的……」

「沃魯斯？」

「唉……」沃魯斯依然嘆著氣，沒有回答。

灰狼攤開了手，「八成是迷路啦。」

「咦？灰狼哥怎麼知道？」可雅著急的問著，現在可是分秒必爭呀！可能就差那一秒，就有可能失敗了。

灰狼拍拍沃魯斯的肩膀，隨即就像玩弄小孩子的毛髮般，搓弄著。「我把他養大的呢，他每次遇到無法解決的事情時就會一直嘆氣。」只見沃魯斯立刻把灰狼的手拉走。

「唉……」



可雅走上前，「真的迷路了？」沃魯斯點點頭。

有個手拉著可雅手臂衣服，「主人，什麼是迷路？」

「啊？迷路就是……走到一個地方，不知道該怎麼走才能走到我們想走的地方的意思。」

「嘎？怎麼走才能走到我們想走的地方？奧斯聽不大懂……」奧斯一臉不解。

「唉……就是變得不知道往哪走就是了。」沃魯斯依然低著頭，嘆著氣。

「哦……奧斯懂了，可是奧斯……」

「那現在來想想該怎麼走吧。」灰狼說著說著便坐了下來，一手指著前方的岔路，無奈的看著，每條路似乎都不是通往格爾斯的道路。

「那個……奧斯……」

可雅立刻靠了過來，「還是要再讓沃魯斯試看看？」

「奧斯……」

「試什麼？怎麼試？憑直覺嗎？」蕾菈馬上問。

「那個……」

說到這裡可雅又緊張起來了，「不然我們該怎麼辦嘛……」不停玩弄著手指。

「主人奧斯我……」 

「奧斯你別一直吵好不好？」被奧斯一直吵得無可忍受的蕾菈發起了脾氣，「不然你來帶路呀！現在我們完全不知道往哪走了。」

「奧斯想說……奧斯沒有迷路呀。」奧斯一臉委屈的樣子說著。

聽到這裡蕾菈差點沒暈倒，「喵的，你沒迷路我們迷路了，好嗎？」

「這附近是……」

「什麼啦！」蕾菈快氣死了。

「奧斯之前住的村子附近……」

「……」

……

……

「你說什麼？意思是說奧斯你知道怎麼走去格爾斯囉？！」可雅興奮著抓的奧斯的手臂搖著，對他來說能聽到這句話的肯定句就是她現在最期待的事情──攸關著家鄉的生死。

「奧、奧斯不知道怎麼去……」

「這樣呀……」可雅原本緊抓著奧斯的手臂開始慢慢下滑，是可雅心中的希望慢慢下墜消失。

「可是到了村子，去找蘿米婆婆，婆婆應該知道怎麼去格爾斯！」奧斯一臉認真的看著可雅，一心一意希望這個答案能重拾主人的笑容。

灰狼這次換拍拍奧斯的背，「那就請帶路吧，現在也只能這麼做了。」

「嗯……」沃魯斯也隨後跟在後面。

「……」沃魯斯沒多久便發現有雙水藍的眼瞳看著自己，卻看不出一絲的感情，是笑、是哭，是生氣，是同情，都看不出一絲一毫，依然毫無表情地看著自己。



「呃……怎麼了嗎？」我終於忍不住問了。

她笑了一下，便搖著頭。這時候我才看得出來，那是憐惜的眼神。

「沃魯斯，不會的。」

「……蛤？」我真的不懂那是什麼意思…人類都這樣嗎？

「嘻。」她依然笑著回答我。沒多久便跑向奧斯，說了幾句話便爬上了他的肩膀。

「什麼東西呀……」我抓著頭。

喔……該不會是……她以為我一直為迷路這件事感到羞愧吧？哈哈。

「喂，可雅。」我立刻跟上了奧斯的腳步，他的腳步還真的是大到不行。

她卻用著有點蠢的表情看著我，「啊、啊？」看來應該是被我嚇到了。

「我沒事，灰狼哥不是說那是我的習慣嗎？」我忍著大笑，用著微笑說著。

但她依然笑著看著我，沒有回答，任奧斯就這樣帶著路。

我抓抓頭，奇怪……現在的人類都喜歡不說話嗎？


算了，說實在我擔心的不是這個，是之前和奧斯說的……

＊　　　　＊　　　　＊

「那個……你的名字是沃魯斯……嗎？」奧斯用獸語問著正在挑選衣物的狼人。

「啊？有事？」沃魯斯也馬上回答了，但眼睛仍盯著那些衣物。

「……主人她……是人類吧？為什麼她要對我……這麼好？」

頓時，沃魯斯停下了手邊的挑選，「我也不知道，人類在想什麼我們獸族本來就不太容易曉得，何況他又是公主？」瞬間奧斯張大了那獅嘴，一臉不可置信的樣子，「哈哈，他很不像公主吧？」只見張大的獅嘴合了起來，換成了傷心的嘴臉。

「這個……我連格爾斯的貴族一個都沒看過……我之前住的村落比較貧困，所以沒機會見到……」

「嗯，這樣啊。總之要好好珍惜呀，雖然我不知道你是為什麼要出賣自己，不過可雅真的是傻的可以，也人好的可以。我想，可能人類之中就只有他如此心地善良吧。」　

獅子隨意的晃了一下腳，「嗯，好的。」

沃魯斯看著自己手上的衣物也有了五、六件，「不過人類還是人類，多多少少還是要提防一下吧。我有對人類不太好的印象。挑好了，走吧。」

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

……

如此相信人類，真的行嗎？

還是我真的能全心全意地相信可雅？

看灰狼、奧斯如此地信任她，連我都有點動搖了……

看來我們這群獸除了我之外，也僅有蕾菈還保有警戒心。　



唉。 我又嘆了一口氣。沒想到這次又引起了可雅的注意，她的臉上一樣充滿了擔心，我只好笑得和她說沒事。

……節哀順變吧，與人類扯上關係搞不好就是我的命。



越過一個山丘後，放眼望去盡是無邊無際的草原。回頭看著身後濃密的樹木，在看看前方如茵的草綠，彷彿身處一個交界處，是森林與草原的交界。

微風偶爾徐徐吹過臉龐，溫暖地、柔和地，屬於春天的花香也隨風飄盪，是一雙由風化身的手正歡迎著旅客的歸來。

在濃密的草地中，卻偶爾傳來人聲，打破了自然的幽靜，換來人間的熱鬧。



「嘎！那裡就是奧斯的村莊！」奧斯興奮得叫著，並用空閒的那隻手指著前方褐色屋頂群處。

可雅聽到這聲音，立刻停止與灰狼的對話往前看「真的嗎？！」

「是呀是呀！」

「哦？奧斯的村子呀，聽起來不錯有趣的。」灰狼撫摸著下巴，快活的笑著。



走得越多，那村子的模樣也越來越清晰。簡單、稀疏的木頭籬笆僅有可雅腰高，便圍成了一個不規則的圓，裡頭與外面比起來，草疏了點、黃沙多了點，但黃沙就像是道路一般，與草做了區隔。

遠看的褐色屋頂，近看卻成了由泥土、樹枝以及某種黏液乾結後所組成，看起來十分的厚實堅固，製成的模樣也彷彿瓦礫片一般。在它下面的，則是一片的稻草，風吹不時傳來一陣又一陣的稻草香，全身舒暢。

「……稻草不會被吹走嗎？」蕾菈充滿疑惑的問著，照理來說，它是非常得輕的。

「不會呀，因為裡面還有木頭柱子，用繩子捆起來！除非遇到大風又大雨的颱風天，不然我都沒看過他垮掉嘎。」奧斯解釋著。看著離村子越來越近，嘴角上揚得也越來越高。



「咦？那不是……」

「奧斯？他回來了！」

「可是他身邊怎麼……」

「對呀，除了獸族還算正常之外，怎麼還有一個人類？」

「總之，還是快叫蘿米來吧！他應該是我們之中最想看到他的了。」

「是呀是呀……」



奧斯一行人走進村子後，一陣又一陣的呼喊聲便傳了過來，似乎是什麼名人來到似的，歡呼聲從不間斷。

可雅竊笑著，「咦，奧斯的人氣好像很高耶。」

「嘎嘎，是嘛……」被可雅這麼一說，奧斯便不好意思的泛著紅暈。

「嗯？我的小沃沃怎啦？怎麼一直東張西望的？」灰狼見到沃魯斯到處東張西望後，便馬上問著。

沃魯斯翻了個白眼，「吼……不是跟你講別這樣叫我了，超、噁、心。」最後三個字還分別停頓。

「哈哈，」灰狼依然豪邁笑著，「好啦好啦，不過你到底在看什麼？」

沃魯斯聳聳肩，「我只是在看這個村落而已。」然後便指著那些建築物，「應該就是無村了。」

「無村？」灰狼皺著眉頭，「你說那些違法的遊牧獸族嗎？」

「嗯。」沃魯斯仍然指著建築物，「這些房子都是很容易搭建的，而且就材料而言，很輕。」

「是嘛……但遊牧獸族為了不被發現，不是不可能再同一個待上太久？」

紅狼點頭，「的確是這樣，不然被抓到可就不好了。」

「那麼……奧斯跟著可雅多久了？」灰狼追問。

「嗯……」沃魯斯掐指一算，「大概一兩個禮拜有了吧？」

「那差不多……」



「蘿米婆婆！」突然，所有聲音及眼光都被奧斯的這聲大喊吸引了過去。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 培爾

小幻這次斷得超吊人胃口的，感覺就像沒寫完呀XD"
穿插引用的回憶非常適當呢，小幻舖梗w。

看到城市裡的旅客來到這座小村莊，鄉巴佬大家好像也沒有驚訝到哪去？
牠們有看過人類呀？
話說蘿米阿嬤要出場了(被打)，不知道她與奧斯會有什麼反應。

圖畫得很不錯喔，不過奧斯好大隻，要拉拉可雅的袖子還要彎腰呢w！


小小建議





> 微風偶爾徐徐吹過臉龐，溫暖地、柔和地，屬於春天的花香也隨風飄盪，是一雙由風化身的手正歡迎著旅客的歸來。


到來感覺會比較合適嘎，因為旅客不會是歸來呀。(除了奧斯)



> 在濃密的草地中，卻偶爾傳來人聲，打破了自然的幽靜，換來人間的熱鬧。





> 可雅竊笑著，「咦，奧斯的人器好像很高耶。」


這裡把人都換成獸會比較好。
氣


灰狼的本名培爾又忘了，我只能想到空空了。(慢著，亂入禁止)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 幻兒

TO 空空
她是很神秘沒錯(爆
雖然比不上伊希雅，但在目前來講是滿重要的人物(笑

說到刪節號那個......很抱歉XDD"我常常會去記得改，
但每次都會有疏忽的......(汗 總之謝謝提醒唷XDD"

TO 培爾
是還沒寫完XDD"
回憶好用啊!(拇指  
多用的話，能讓讀者回憶以前重要的片段，
才不會導致後面的發展會弄不清楚來龍去脈，
至少我是這樣想的(被打。

因為無村的鄉巴佬他們原本就是不習慣城裡的生活才跑出來的，
所以才會是不合法。現在是戰爭階段，即使獸族的生殖能力強，
但在現在什麼都短缺的時候，也是希望不要有任何無謂的犧牲。

當然原本就是在野外的村子就別論了XD"通常是有城裡有特殊的任務給村莊，
例如採集、砍伐、造橋、闢洞、耕耘......等等之類的，才會允許在城外生活，
不然一律趕回城裡。

奧斯本來就很大隻！！不過我有點把可雅畫太矮了！！
每次的比例都不對啊！！！（崩壞

沒關係我也常常忘記灰狼的本名，灰狼也說叫他灰狼就好，
所以他的本名除非必要不然還是忘了吧。

----------


## 幻兒

公告

    小幻我因為升上國三，學校的加強班開始上到晚上八點半，假日更是有在上課，所以可能沒辦法像之前一樣的更新速度，甚至要停滯好長一段時間...總之很感謝大家的閱讀，很謝謝大家的支持哦！這麼難看的文章還有人點閱，小幻很高興哩ＱＡＱ    
    
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
第七章-蘿米與奧斯 第一節-重逢
一個矮小的身影從奧斯面前晃過，伴隨著的芳香竄進奧斯的鼻腔。不知道為什麼，這股味道令獸感到多麼懷念。好熟悉的味道……奧斯拼命地抽動著鼻端，試著獲得更進一步的線索。

記憶的碎片逐漸拼合，腦中模糊的白色獸影漸漸與眼前的角色重疊……啊！是，是奧斯最最親愛的蘿米婆婆！按捺不住內心的悸動與喜悅，我放聲大喊。旁邊粉主人好像被奧斯嚇到把耳朵都摀起來了，我突然覺得有點不好意思。

「蘿米婆婆！」啊，呼喊過後，奧斯才發現自己不小心用到人類的語言，不曉得蘿米婆婆懂不懂？

駝了背的白影回過頭，朝這邊看了過來，迎面而去的是我的笑臉。她先是愣住了，嘴角似乎抽動了一下。

面無表情的蒼老臉龐頓時改變，白稀眉毛上揚，嘴巴張得大大的。很熟悉的表情，奧斯知道她很高興。

「奧斯——」她一面喊著我的名字，一面朝著我跑了過來，好熟悉、好懷念的聲音。看著婆婆拖著步伐左搖右擺的，奧斯很害怕，要是她老人家一不小心跌倒可就糟了，經不起傷呀！我趕緊狂奔過去想要幫忙她一把。

「哎唷……」突然，婆婆似乎被石頭絆到，整隻獸向前傾斜。

「存在於大氣中的元素-水啊，請展現您的柔嫩身軀，幫助我所想保護的人…」不得了了，我心急如焚。就在此刻，一個可愛的聲音從後方發出。

「藍墊！」 

婆婆沒有摔在地上，取而代之是一張透明的床墊，看起來相當柔軟。我回頭看看主人，看起來她的模樣也十分的緊張。

不過…這招式什麼東西？能做什麼用呀？

不管了，我趕緊衝到婆婆身旁緊急煞車，用力過度還激起了小小的飛砂。擔心婆婆的狀況，我快速將她抱起：「，婆婆！您沒事吧？」

「沒，沒事……」或許是不相信我回來了，婆婆還拿出棉布來，擦了擦她的老花眼鏡。

她的眼眶似乎泛起了透明的液體：「奧，奧斯？你…怎麼回來了？」我舔了舔，味道鹹鹹的，還熱熱的，我記得沃魯斯說這好像人類叫做眼淚？

「對呀！奧斯回來了！」我微笑以對。傾刻，我的胸膛突然被張開的手臂貼住。時間似乎靜止不動，我覺得現在我真的好幸福。

不知道過了多久，婆婆才把眼淚擦乾，開始問了奧斯好多話。

「奧斯，你不是……自願去抵村稅了？怎麼又回來呢？還有你怎麼會說人類的語言？」儘管我是獸，但面對大量灌進耳中的獸語也是會超過負荷的，婆婆一次問了奧斯好多好多的問題，害我差點反應不過來。

回過神來。奧斯突然對某件事情感到訝異，那就是為什麼婆婆會說人類的語言呢？於是我詢問著。

「嗯……」只見蘿米婆婆皺起眉頭，似乎是在猶豫著什麼，好像有事情不想讓奧斯知道。不過沒關係，我沒有很想知道。反正，等到想說的時候她自己就會說，這就是蘿米婆婆。

不過，蘿米婆婆沒有接著問剛才問的一堆東西，反而一直看著主人和沃魯斯他們。婆婆很聰明，看到主人一定就知道為什麼奧斯會回來了。

蘿米婆婆用著高興的眼神問道，「所以奧斯…你是被他們其中一個買回來的？」

奧斯也高興得點點頭，「是呀！是那個……」

不過蘿米婆婆沒有讓奧斯繼續說下去，自己猜了起來。「那兩隻狼其中一隻？」可惜猜錯了。

奧斯搖著頭回應蘿米婆婆。「不是，是……」

「那就是那個貓女囉？」說到這裡，蘿米婆婆的眼神顯得十分質疑。

但奧斯還是搖著頭。「是……」

「……不會吧？」蘿米婆婆吞了口口水，好明顯的口水。「人類？」

這時候，奧斯我才確定得點點頭。



不過奧斯好像錯了……蘿米婆婆嘆了口長氣，就坐在她家門前旁邊的小凳子上。

「唉…奧斯呀，我不是教過你很多次了，不要跟人類接觸？」

奧斯急忙搖著頭，因為主人不是那樣子的人，「沒有！主人對奧斯很好！」奧斯還一邊指著可雅主人，她好像在問著沃魯斯他們神的東西……



「奧斯他們是在說什麼呀？那個羊咩咩是……？」

「啊，好像就是蘿米吧，奧斯是這樣稱呼她的。」

「是噢！那太好了，奧斯好像一直很喜歡蘿米她呢。」這時候主人還高興得笑著。

沃魯斯露出了一點點的猶豫，「不過…...」

「……不過？」 

「就……就……」

蕾拉拍著渥魯斯的肩膀，「大男狼拖拖拉拉什麼，就直接說蘿米好像不太歡迎可雅你就好啦！」

「……」啊…主人好可憐……



「可是奧斯……我……」看到主人的樣子，又看到蘿米婆婆的哀怨神情，怎麼辦…奧斯一次讓了兩個奧斯最愛的人傷心難過了……奧斯不乖，嗚嗚……

「算了算了，叫她過來吧，事以定局，也沒什麼好說的了。」蘿米婆婆站了起來，緩緩說道。因為駝背的蘿米婆婆，站起來也只有奧斯的一半高，比主人還矮一些。

「嗚……恩。」奧斯強忍著，笑著往主人那邊看。「主人！蘿米婆婆叫你！」

主人有點驚訝的樣子愣了一下，「喔、哦！」才馬上跑了過來。

主人站上了另一個小凳子，不是蘿米婆婆後面的那個，拉著奧斯的毛毛，「奧斯怎麼辦呀，我還是不是很聽得懂獸語！」緊張的說道，奧斯似乎還感覺得到可雅流的冷汗滴在奧斯的手肘上。

「沒關係！」奧斯笑著對主人說，「蘿米婆婆好像也懂人類的語言。」

「……耶？」



「那個……妳是人類吧？你如何溜進格爾斯的我就不問了…我比較好奇的是你怎麼會想買下奧斯呢？」蘿米婆婆用著人類語言，柺杖一邊敲著我前方的地板，好像在指責我的樣子。明明是和藹可親的面貌，我怎麼會覺得有股不尋常的威嚴在？而且還是很熟析的威嚴感…我卻想不起來是什麼。

「……嗯？」啊，不好，我愣住了，結果想著想著忘記回答。

「啊、抱歉，其實我也不知道為什麼……感覺好像我非這麼做似的。」説真的，我也想不起來我時到底是在想什麼東西…雖然錢上面不是問題，但是第一次花這麼多錢，而且還是去買一個”有生命”的東西呢。

「是嗎…」蘿米婆婆摸著脖子下方濃密的羊毛，是我們人類稱為鎖骨的地方，有點像是老爺爺摸著自己鬍子的感覺。

蘿米停下了動作，「那麼……你叫什麼名字來著？」

「可雅，里西亞的公……公關。」我著急的倒吸了一口氣，灰狼還做了一個手勢，意思是想把我殺了……其實剛才如果我說出來，我也會想把自己殺掉。不過還好，差點露餡，差點就把身分講出來了，習慣真是個不好的東西。

蘿米婆婆充滿質疑的表情，「里西亞皇族的公關？皇族當公關啊…還真是少見。」

「啊、是的。」奇怪，她怎麼會知道我是皇族的人？「不過，妳怎知會知道我是皇族的人？」

「雅字呀。」　　「雅字？什麼意思？」

「里西亞的國家除了皇族之外，里、西、亞三字的任何一個同音字都不能當作名字。不是這樣的嗎？」

「啊，你說的原來是指這個啊。」奇怪……我怎麼都不知道？不過好像真的是這個樣子，除了皇族之外，我認識的平民都沒有里、西、亞任何一個音的名字。

奧斯真厲害，認識了一個這麼有知識的人。

頓時我被奧斯拉著衣袖，「主人……什麼是同音字？」

「啊，就是比如說…我的名字-可雅跟口渴，雖然兩個字都唸可，但是在人類的字寫法裡面是完全不一樣的。」

「哦！奧斯現在只會說話而已，不會寫主人的字。那沃魯斯現在在交我的ㄅㄆㄇㄈㄉ……那個是什麼？」奧斯繼續追問著。

「那個是……」  「那個我以後再跟你說是什麼，先讓蘿米和你家主人講完話吧？」沃魯斯突然發出了聲音，讓我有點受驚，不過還好有他出來說話，不然不曉得奧斯又會問到什麼。

「那，我也想問婆婆幾個問題…」

「恩，盡管問吧。」

我稍稍緊握了拳頭，「聽奧斯說，他有記憶以來她就與你一起生活了，那你知道奧斯的父母是誰嗎？」

「這個啊……很抱歉，我其實是在格爾斯國境裡的一個海灣-日落海灣附近的森林裡散步時遇見的。我覺得他很可憐，才決定扶養他，所以我也不曉得他父母長什麼樣子。」說道這裡，我開始想著蘿米當初的想法是不是和我在石庵遇到奧斯的感覺是一樣的呢？不過不能知道奧斯的父母還真是有點可惜。

「那…當初為什麼奧斯會出現在石庵，那個市場裡？」我繼續追問下去，我對於這件事的來龍去脈有極度的興趣，不可能是被抓，以奧斯的體格以及體力，我相信即使是五個獸族也抓不起來。

「啊、其實是…」說道這裡蘿米顯得有點難過。「你應該知道無村在格爾斯裡是不合法的存在吧？我們就被抓著正著，結果奧斯自己跑了出來，問他們有什麼辦法才能放我們走。」

蘿米婆婆皺起了眉頭，「但也不知道怎麼搞的，最後竟然他們只要奧斯跟著他們走就行，就會當做這件事情沒發生過。雖然我遇想得到他們是要把奧斯拿去賣……」

「拿去賣？」我問著，「這是合法的嗎？」畢竟這種是實在太少見了……我想不透到底有誰會有什麼理由買，這樣又能賺到多少錢？

「是合法，這是獸族的另外一種賺錢方式。有點像是”租用獸力”，但是卻是有分有期限和永久期限這樣的，只要兩方都同意，並且在被租者的生日及指定三十天讓被租者自由行動，簽下契約的情況下就不會被不允許了。」

「是嗎……」我搔搔頭，永久的……租借？　

「是啊。」蘿米笑著走到奧斯旁邊。「而且以奧斯的身材……你應該花了不少錢吧？」她還輕輕的撫摸著奧斯腰部的刀疤，那是…唉…還有點對不起奧斯，那是當初見面時索爾所留下的。

「什麼意思？」我追問著。

「因為我們獸族的特點就是體力以及力量，甚至是一些特殊的能力，例如說飛，所以價錢會依這三樣因素而有波動。」

「哦──」我聽到三個聲音同時出現，除了沃魯斯和蕾拉。說到這裡我就明白了，奧斯的體力很好、力氣一定也很大，他可是輕輕鬆鬆就把我背起來了呢！雖然好像沒有像飛一樣的特殊能力，不過我感覺體力和力量這兩樣就可以讓奧斯提升很多價錢。不過從這角度的稱讚，好像有點怪怪的......。

「好啦，閒聊就到這邊了。」蘿米依然拍著奧斯的身軀，顯得有些不捨。「我現在要處理些公事，你就帶你的主人到處逛逛吧，晚上之前記得回家，雖然不能辦得多盛大，但我想還是需要一些好料的。」

「恩，好！」奧斯回應後，蘿米就叫了左邊的一些獸族進來──好像站了一段時間了。

……咦？人什麼時候聚集這麼多了？！沃魯斯、灰狼和蕾拉呢？

……天啊！哪時候離我們這麼遠了？



「那個……可以借過一下好嗎？主人要走。」我悄悄地和離我最近的獸用獸語說了這句話，奧斯知道他們一定都會了解我的意思。

我看他點點頭，然後交頭接耳、一個接著一個，從最前面開始讓出了一條小小的路離開獸群。

我笑著看著主人，「主人先走！」便小小力的推了主人一把。

「嗯、哦？」主人稍稍點點頭，有點遲疑的樣子回答奧斯。

說真的，奧斯常常覺得主人很像大型的人類洋娃娃呢，可愛可愛。

 離開了獸群，馬上就和沃魯斯他們見面了！我接著拉著主人衣袖，「主人，那你想去哪裡呢？奧斯帶你去！」

主人玩了一下手指，「嗯、那我想……欸？」但卻馬上有一群小獸把主人撞倒了，就全部圍在我的身邊，好像沒看到主人似的樣子……嘎？怎麼回事？

「奧斯哥哥，蘿米婆婆說你這次去城裡一趟，是去做什麼呀？」

「對呀對呀，蘿米婆婆還說你要很久才會回來，你怎麼這麼快！」

「而且蘿米婆婆說，你回來就會帶好多好多糖果，你有沒有帶？」

「……」

奧斯根本沒仔細聽他們講什麼，我趕緊扶了主人起來，拍了拍主人的裙子，把泥土拍掉。

「主人有沒有受傷？」我接著問道。

主人搖搖頭，「但是他們好像很想你呢。」便笑著看著那些小獸。

我轉頭回頭看了看他們，啊！是他們呀！克魯、亞德、柔兒、默羽、帕伊…還有好多！我笑著一一叫著他們名字，但是…他們的表情卻變得越來越沮喪？欸！！還哭了起來？奧斯叫錯了嗎？我的確是用獸語說的呀……。

「嗚……奧斯哥哥……你怎麼可以說走就走嘛…….我們大家都很想你耶……」帕伊馬上衝進了我懷裡，嚎啕大哭著，可以感覺到帕伊的虎淚緩緩弄濕了我的毛。

奧斯也不是願意的……但是蘿米婆婆說我是去抵押的事不能告訴村裡的小孩子，我也不能告訴你原因……不過他們好像也沒聽到主人和蘿米婆婆的對話？

「對不起……以後奧斯雖然不會繼續陪你們了，但是奧斯會回來看你們的！」我一邊摸著他的頭毛，一邊說著。一下子，其餘的小獸們也一股腦兒的全部抱著我哭……奧斯也好難過啊！可是不能哭，不然就讓主人見笑了……。

「好、好好，別哭了。」不好，奧斯鼻咽的聲音好明顯！一定會被主人聽出來的……

我回頭看看主人，主人依然微笑著看著我們，像母親一樣、好溫柔、好溫暖的表情……同時讓奧斯流下了幾滴淚珠，但我馬上用手擦掉，被小獸們發現就糟糕了。

突然，抱著我的那群小獸們，有隻小豬-克魯抬起了頭來，用楚楚可憐的眼神看著我──看到這裡我馬上知道他要什麼了。

「主人！」我喚了主人一聲，比出了棒棒糖的樣子，再指那隻小豬。

主人又愣了一下，才拿出了小隻的棒棒糖，一臉還十分驚訝的樣子，卻掩飾不住喜悅。奇怪呢，主人在高興什麼？而且今天主人好像一直愣住……主人是不是生病了呀？

奧斯接過了棒棒糖，再轉交給克魯。他看到棒棒糖，就馬上拆開套子，大口大口舔了起來。一邊吃一邊說著：「效效奧枝哥哥！」但其他的小朋友看到克魯有糖吃，也紛紛和主人要起糖來.....嗚嗚，奧斯沒得吃了……。

「啊？他們在講什麼？」主人問著一旁的灰狼他們，一臉疑惑著。

灰狼大笑著，沃魯斯則回答了主人，「他們是在說他們也要糖吃啦！」蕾拉只見一臉竊笑。

「哦！」主人正要拿的時候，突然注意到了奧斯的樣子，又對奧斯笑了一下，「好等等哦…」

奧斯看到主人把大隻的放進背包裡，只剩下小隻的那包又拿了一半送給小獸們。主人好棒，奧斯最愛主人了！



奧斯看著他們吃完棒棒糖後，接著就開始討論要玩什麼了……

「我們來玩遊戲！」

「好哇好哇，但是要玩什麼？」

「玩警犬抓小偷好不好？」

「我不想玩那個…躲貓貓？」

「不要啦，老鷹抓小雞比較好！」

「躲貓貓比較好！」

「警犬抓小偷啦！」

最後那群小朋友分成了三邊，吵個不停，連奧斯也不知道哪個比較好呢……都很好玩啊！

「那奧斯哥哥想玩哪個？」突然默羽問起我來，奧斯也不知道要玩哪個。

「啊、那就……躲貓貓好了！」因為奧斯看躲貓貓的獸好像比較多一點。

「你們看！奧斯哥哥果然比較喜歡玩我們說的遊戲！」

咦？！什麼嘎？！

「好嘛好嘛，奧斯哥哥說的算……」欸欸欸，等等呀……奧斯可不喜歡有人抱著不高興的心情玩遊戲呀！！

「那姐姐教你們玩一個遊戲好不好？晚點我回來時第一名的隊伍就可以拿到剩下的糖果唷！」主人突然走了過來，手還一邊搖著剩下半包的糖果說道。主人的個子跟那些小獸們差不多，有的還比主人高好多……。姐姐不是應該要比較高嗎？

不過每隻獸都用看不懂的眼神看著主人。啊，小獸們還聽不懂人類語言呀！所以我就幫他們翻譯給主人聽，也幫主人翻譯他們的話。

「棒棒糖？好哇好哇！」

「新遊戲？好呀！！」　

沒多久，全部小孩的目光都集中在主人身上。一直都覺得主人好厲害，現在覺得夠厲害了！魔法厲害、…..什麼什麼手腕的很厲害！反正就是很會講話就是了……奧斯忘了，但是主人很厲害就是了！而且現在奧斯又發現主人很會照顧小孩子噢！

「這個遊戲名字叫做有求必應，就是呢...你們先分成幾組，每組要一樣多人。」

主人看到他們分成三組，一組四人，只剩下最後一個的時候，就接著說：「我們需要一個人來當關主，你來當好不好？」他點點頭，就往前面跑了過來。

「當關主的人可以請各組去搜集東西，比如說：『各組去菜園裡拔四種蔬菜各一種，不能拔還沒長好的！』，你們就要開始去搜集我要的東西，最先收集過來給關主的就贏了，懂了嗎？」

「嗯…」

「哦…」

「耶…」

嗯……奧斯好像懂了，又好像有點不太懂。

主人苦笑著，「好像不是很懂的樣子……那就直接來玩一次吧！我們來設個目標好了：『給媽媽做晚餐』，所以喊的東西是要做晚餐可以用得上的東西喔！」

嘎，所以就是要鏟子、鍋子、油之類的嗎？還是蔬菜水果？

「那你喊喊看。」主人對著那個當關主的獸說。

「那…每組給我三十根草！」

嘎？三十根草…？哦，有的獸的確很愛吃草，難怪會要三十根草。隨後奧斯就看到了好多小獸在村內跑來跑去，找草。

沒多久，第一名蒐集到的就出現了！哇噢，拍拍手、拍拍手！而且好好玩的樣子，奧斯也想玩！

「嗯嗯，那你們都會玩了呢！玩到最後，就可以把每組蒐集到的東西給爸爸媽媽煮，今天晚上就可以讓爸爸媽媽輕鬆一下、不用去找材料，又可以吃到很好吃的晚餐，贏的還可以拿到棒棒糖！」

「哇….我怎不知道咱們可雅這麼會哄小孩啦？」灰狼說著，還一邊拍拍主人的頭。　嘎？這是哄小孩嗎？不是說什麼…手腕很厲害那個？

「嗯…」主人害躁著說著，「沒有啦，只是常常在里西亞與小孩子相處，可能就是這樣會的。」

「那還是趁現在快走吧，不然不知道那些小孩子會不會又阻饒我們去參觀這個村子了。」比起主人他們，沃魯斯好像更想要去看我們村子呢。

「說得也是，該閃了！」蕾拉附和著。

「那、主人想去哪裡？」不知道主人想去哪裡呢？希望不要讓主人失望才好。

看著主人一直在臉上摸來摸去，好像在思考什麼似的，最後才指著我，「奧斯，帶我去看你家吧！」

「嘎？噢…可是奧斯家很小耶…跟主人家比起來…」「噗，」奧斯話還沒說完，主人就打斷我了。「不用想太多，而且我家是例外，對吧？」主人便回頭看看其他人。

「是啊。」沃魯斯點著頭，「他是公主呀。」

奧斯仍然猶豫著，不過主人卻笑著對我。「別猶豫哩，帶我去吧！沒關係的，奧斯最乖了對不對？」

我高興著點點頭，「嗯！奧斯最乖了！」便拉著主人往奧斯家跑去。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 培爾

揪甘心耶(?)
溫馨路線的拖戲故事。

看到*藍墊*，就總覺得莫名地好笑啊wwwwwwwwwww(掩面)。

公關，虧小幻想得出來ww。

有求必應呀……好像和支援前線一樣？

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不知道為什麼現在看，總覺得「奧斯最乖了」這句話有點像可雅在敷衍(被打爛)    
    

＞空空
最邊緣化的是蕾拉！
她只說了兩句話而已ww。

----------


## yoyo虎

聽到樓上兩位的回文
在下也突然擔心起自己的小說了......
角色一多真的越來越無法掌握

這次是用奧斯的角度來寫作阿
大致上應該是沒甚麼問題
公關那一個是有點......
可以說是可雅反應力十分迅速?

里西亞三個字都不能拿來取名阿...
是說這三個字都是常用字說
有點可惜(不過似乎不是重點)

小幻就努力讀書吧XD
基本上在下是習慣照自己的步調來讀
然後心情常保愉快 

奧斯也會幫小幻打氣的喔(??)

----------


## 幻兒

第七章-第二節 幼時的寶藏

「主人，這裡就是奧斯的家。好久沒回來了，可能有點髒噢。」語畢，手便隨意地放在自己頭上撫摸，傻笑著。

 「嗯。」我帶著笑容輕聲回應，奧斯便拉起了門口的簾布請我進去。

裏頭不高，是奧斯伸手就可以摸到頂的高度，左看看右看看，並沒有我想像得亂。一個大概不到十坪的木頭牆、稻草屋頂哩，有著幾樣簡單的木製家具。床、椅子、桌子…還有書櫃，但上頭除了幾本十分老舊的書之外都是灰塵撒野的地盤，東西不算多，幾個不圓滑的圓型窗戶加上必備的家具和謀生工具也都堆滿了灰塵。

「框啷」

「……咦？」突然，我感覺到有陣聲音從屋內發出，像是金屬敲擊般、清脆而高亢，但卻十分得微弱。

是我的錯覺的嗎？ 

「嘎……主人怎麼了嗎？」奧斯問道。

我急忙搖著頭，「沒、沒什麼……」應該真的是我的錯覺。

騷動的聲音從後面傳來，「哈......啾！」接著便是擤鼻涕的聲音。

「哈哈……沒什麼，鼻子有點過敏而已。」沃魯斯笑著一邊往外走「那我先出去啦。」蕾拉看了我一下「犬科的嘛。」露出了無奈的表情隨後便跟上了他的腳步。

嗯……應該是灰塵太多吧？對犬科靈敏的鼻子而言一定是很難耐的一件事。

奧斯看著他們倆離去的身影，「嘎…蕾拉也過敏嗎？」不禁害我笑了一下。就像沃魯斯說的，已經是一個成獸了，也只小他三歲，為什麼會有這麼大的差別呢？算了，這樣也很可愛啊。

「嘎？主人在笑什麼啊？」笑聲被聽見了，看他一連串疑惑的表情還有種莫名的愉悅感，超可愛的！

「沒、沒有啦！」我故做正經「這麼久沒回來了，不打掃一下嗎？」的確，這灰塵在空氣中漫遊連我沒有過敏的都快忍不住了。

他點著頭「好嘎，奧斯最會做家事了！」轉身迅速得拿起水桶和一條髒到我差點認不出來是抹布的一塊灰黑色物體往外走。

「主人等我！奧斯去提水馬上回來！」在外頭喊，還超大聲的。

我望著門，看著奧斯的身影漸漸遠去，一顆狼頭的後腦杓突然擋住我的視線，「他去哪裡啊？」問著我。

「提水桶啊。」我笑著回答。

「…你叫他去打掃？」蕾拉細微的聲音從屋頂上傳進我耳邊，我好怕屋頂垮掉，不是她太重，是因為我怎麼看都只是稻草，很脆弱的那個稻草……。

「噢、恩呀！」我猶豫了一下，「應該算是吧……他好像很喜歡呢。」

「搞不好只是為了討你開心？」帶點戲弄感的聲音再次傳來。

「這個……應該不會吧？看他那個樣子……」是不會吧？感覺奧斯他真的給人的感覺就是那樣，表裡如一……但也不能這麼說呀，我跟他也認識不到一個月，還不算熟識他吧？

「這我就不知道囉…。」帶點想睡的聲音回答。噢，不管這個了，我相信他，即使不是，順其自然也是可以的。

頓時，沃魯斯的聲音也傳了進來「不要想太多，蕾拉她這個人就是這個樣子，喜歡挑撥離間。」嗯…是這樣的呀？

「沙……」聽起來是某樣東西從稻草上滑下來的聲音，「誰跟喜你歡挑撥離間呀！？我只是要可雅小心一點而已！」

「是吼，那上次寬仔跟貝果的事情呢？本來一件簡單的事都被你搞分手了！」

「是他們倆個自己偷偷來問我的欸！干我什麼事？」

「不然你說看…」

或許，蕾拉心腸也很好吧？只是不善表達、常常用有點諷刺的口吻說話而已。

「哈啾！」噢……，如果要在這裡待一晚的話，還是得清理乾淨才行。

＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　＊

「呼……！」奧斯吐了一口很大的氣，便把四肢打了開來「打掃完啦！！」似乎宣示著什麼重要的事情。

「嗯嗯，奧斯很棒哦。」我笑著，奧斯不一會兒就靠了過來「哪有，都是主人還有大家的幫忙呀。」

「啊，是這樣嗎…？」微笑瞬間變成冷笑。其實除了沃魯斯外，蕾拉和我都沒幫到忙，因為蕾拉說公主用不著做這種事情，讓下人去做就行了，至於他自己則是說：「我才不想用髒我美麗的皮毛呢。」想著想著，蕾拉那充滿自信、高傲的姿勢又出現在我腦海裡。

不過即使這麼說，每當我要起身幫忙時，奧斯又會把我扶回椅子，一邊口中念著「奧斯是主人的下人，奧斯來做就可以了！」唉……總覺得怪怪的，奧斯之前就總是稱自己為奴隸、傭人，現在又因為蕾拉多了一個下人我不希望我和我認識的人有這種關係。

當然，如果是公事的話就另提了，我記得鄰國威林特的公主……叫什麼來著？她就很喜歡比較看誰的下人多、看誰的寶石大顆……這麼說起來跟蕾拉好像有點像？但少了一份霸氣就是了，而且很冷漠無情。

「啊，打掃完啦？辛苦囉奧斯。」蕾拉又從屋頂跳下後看了一眼隨即露出了淺淺的微笑，似乎還滿意打掃的成果。

貓咪好像都喜歡爬高啊？

奧斯他拍拍胸脯，「奧斯不辛苦噢！」笑著回答。

「框啷」

……又來了，而且這次聲音更大聲。

「…蕾拉，你有沒有聽到什麼敲擊的聲音？」我問道，我越來越徬徨了……是我的耳朵有問題嗎？

「嗯？沒有啊，但如果是聲音的話外頭倒是很多，獸的說話聲、腳步聲什麼的，也都很大聲喔。」……大聲？說話還勉強能聽得見窸窣的幾句，但是腳步聲我卻一丁點兒也聽不出來，貓族的聽覺果然比較好。

……不對啊，可是我真的有聽到啊……真的是錯覺嗎？

蕾拉看著我的臉「喵，怎麼了嗎？」我想我現在的臉一定很扭曲。　

「沒、沒事……。」應該是錯覺吧……「對了，沃魯斯呢？」暫時把那錯覺放在腦後吧。

蕾拉指著外頭，「他說他先去看看歡迎會了，似乎好像有再賣什麼東西。」

歡迎會……？這麼說起來，蘿米婆婆好像的確說要請什麼好料……看看口袋裡的小時鐘────五點半，不知道那群小獸們玩得如何了？

「框啷」 

「既然都差不多了，要不要走了？」蕾拉問道。

……又來了，我很確定這不是我聽錯了，但是那到底是什麼……？

「……喵的，又不理我了，那我自己先去找沃魯斯啦，別怪我沒事先說。」

我想想……難道是……

「魔力波動？」沒錯！

「魔力波動！」一定是的，學校教過，每一種魔法物件如果想讓人發現他，就會散發出魔力波動讓魔法使察覺，也就是說如果不是魔法使，是感覺不出來的。

雖然不知道為什麼魔法物品會有魔力波動、又想讓什麼人發現，但目前公認的原因是「那個人符合那魔法物件的性質」。這麼說話……之前在森林裡幫沃魯斯療傷時用的魔法葉，也是因為有魔力波動才發現它的，是葉子想要幫忙沃魯斯嗎？不過姑且先不談這個。

如果真的是這樣的話就合理了，蕾拉和奧斯都沒學過魔法，理所當然地他們都聽不出來。那麼，那個波動到底是什麼……？

「嘎……？什麼魔力波動啊？」奧斯問著，打斷了我的思緒。也好，既然他住在這裡或許能知道什麼。

「就、就是魔法物品會發出的波……」「哦！奧斯有呦！」我還沒說完話，奧斯就往書櫃的位置跑去，把最上層的書撥開後，後面則有一個金屬的小盒子。

那個盒子由兩種顏色組合而成，下層是太陽般耀眼的金黃、上層則是皎潔月亮般的銀色。「框啷……」我看著盒子似乎互相撞了一下，但是奧斯卻仍然沒有動靜的樣子。

「這個呀，是奧斯的寶貝噢。」奧斯一邊說著，一邊把盒子打開，光芒立刻從中竄出，眼睛馬上反應閤了起來。

「……唔」

「嘎？主人怎麼了嗎？」奧斯停止了動作，問道。

「好亮哦…...奧斯不覺得嗎？」

奧斯鄧大了眼看著盒子，「嘎？會亮！？」一付不敢置信的樣子。「這不就是一個鐵盒子嗎……還是一個長了好多褐色東西的盒子呢。」……褐色的東西？生鏽嗎？怎麼可能……

「不管嚕，主人你看噢。」奧斯從裡頭拿出了一條項鍊，金色圓形的吊飾中有著一頭銀色威猛獅子的浮雕，栩栩如生、彷彿隨時都會砰出來咬我一口一樣，有著和奧斯完全不一樣的感覺。

「……？」同時我感覺到，那盒子的顏色開始黯淡了起來……仍看得出來顏色，但不像奧斯剛拿出來時的閃耀。

「還有噢！」奧斯接著拿出一環金色的臂環，不規則如樹枝般的分支在環的上下由內蔓延，有的是中途就斷了，有的則是連接到另外一邊，在環節上的綠寶石閃耀著，為金色的強烈風采添加了一點柔順溫和。

同時，又黯淡了一些……「！」就像奧斯剛才說的，越來越像一個鐵盒子了。

「以及最後的……」接著，我看見奧斯的手上多了一隻白獅子娃娃，白獅子娃娃的額頭上有著一個……圖案？有點像是太陽、但是卻又不太像，說是彎彎的月亮的話又顯得太過複雜……我能確定的是那我一定沒看過。

白獅子娃娃……我仔細看後，發現不是全白的，在毛的根部的地方是黃金的毛色，在往毛尾的過程中才漸漸轉換成牛奶般的純白。

「……」真是個神奇的盒子……在奧斯把白獅子娃娃拿出來的同時，我又看到盒子起了變化。褐色的斑點漸漸從盒子的外表浮現，慢慢地，整個鐵盒子就像奧斯所說的，長滿了盒子的鏽。

不知何時，奧斯的笑容被拾了起來，留下了淡淡的憯悽。奧斯大大的身軀緊緊抱著那個小娃娃，「蘿米婆婆說……這三個是當初在日落海灣撿到我時所在我身邊的物品……雖然我不知道是什麼，但是蘿米婆婆說這些東西都有魔力，叫我要好好收起來。」那一秒，我彷彿看得見淚珠從奧斯的臉頰旁滑下。

……我頭一次看到奧斯悲傷的神情，像奧斯這樣樂天的獸，其實也很在意自己是孤兒這件事吧？

我把其他兩樣都收進盒子裡，神奇地，盒子又漸漸回復成原先的樣子。這麼說起來，這盒子也很久了吧？裡頭的東西卻像新的一樣……「那就好好收起來唷。奧斯不是要跟我嗎？那要離開這裡的時候，要記得帶走哦！」

哽咽，卻仍然笑著「好的主人！」

……

「那，我們去歡迎會吧？」

奧斯立刻把雙手舉了起來，大喊「奧斯贊成！…」那黯然神傷的表情立刻一哄而散，取而代之的是大大的微笑。

太好了……。
＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　＊


天色漸漸暗了下來，佇立於各家門前的柱子各各掛上了一把又一把明亮的火把，如螢火蟲般再風中一亮一暗，奧斯無村的居民臉龐也隨著晦明。

直到火紅的夕陽跑過了地平線，直到看不見時，鼓、笛、琴等的樂聲隨即出現，鼓的壯烈、笛的高雅、琴的幽婉，即使性質完全不同，三種聲音卻能組合成一組悠揚的樂章，隨著環境時而高亢、時而婉轉，似乎正與自然配合著一齣音樂劇。月亮是最美的女主角，披著雲做的薄紗跳著曼妙的舞姿，在透明如水的舞台與風共舞，風也十分紳士地，輕輕吹拂著月的臉。

「好寧靜哦…」真的好幽靜，比起在里西亞時一望無際的草原仰望星空，有著不一樣的感覺。不過，城鎮最中心的營火處顯得特別吵鬧。

話說起來，蕾拉和沃魯斯呢？跑到哪裡去了？

突然，蘿米婆婆走了過來，手中還拿著衣物「對了對了奧斯，趕快去換衣服吧！女巫他打算幫你做個祝福。」

「嘎？」祝福？或許跟契約有異曲同工之妙吧……看看再說囉。



……. 說是換衣服，其實也只是換上了獸族最原始的衣物──褌，且奧斯穿的還是紅色的，怎麼看起來都有點害羞啊……雄偉的突起物，腿旁還有著跟白獅子頭上一樣的圖案……

「耶？」我揉揉眼睛，不敢相信我所看到的。

真的是那個圖案，和白獅子娃娃頭上一樣的圖案！可是該不會又是魔力波動，只有有學過魔法的才看得見吧……？

奧斯慢慢地走向了營火，那個表情不是害羞，而是太緊而不舒服，因為那跟當初在里西亞時幫他換正式服裝的時候一樣。

「……？」突然獸突然都安靜了下來，不再說著我聽不懂的獸語，井然有序地看著奧斯的對面方向──一位披著黑色斗篷的女獸，「那個就是女巫了吧？」我心裡想著。

「聽說奧斯要做祝福儀式？」沃魯斯的聲音突然從我背後出現，蕾拉的聲音也隨之冒出。

……他們倆從哪冒出來的？「啊、是啊。」

「真教人期待啊，不曉得是什麼祝福？」

「我想……應該只是一般的祈福之類的吧？」其實我也不知道。

「也是，」沃魯斯抓抓頭，「畢竟連城裡也不見得有像人類般有魔法天賦的獸了，何況是無村呢？」

此時，女巫又有動靜了。

她舉起雙手，紅色的魔力波從手中漸漸擴散，同時沃魯斯也露出了驚訝的表情。

「……那個是什麼？紅色的東西…..我從來沒看過。」

「……紅色的東西？你眼花啦？」蕾拉嘲笑道。

果然沒推錯，真的要學過魔法的才看得到魔力波動。「那個是魔力波動，要是學魔法的人才看得見。不過並不是所有的都看得見，自己本身魔力越強，能看見得就越多。」假如啦、如果我沒記錯的話，應該是這個樣子的……魔力越強，能見的程度就越多……吧?

「這樣啊……」蕾拉顯得有點失意。

沃魯斯笑了一下，「到底誰眼花。」

「……」蕾拉顯得有點惱怒，我好怕他們又吵了起來，現在這時候可不行啊……

「呼……」她吐了一口氣，還好他們就是不一樣，都很會看狀況。



「嘩──」讚嘆聲再度吸引了我的目光，只見營火的火像是被吸了起來，在女巫的手邊繞成了兩個熾熱的火球。

她閤起了雙手，兩個圓圈融為一個更大的火球，那火光雖然不足以照亮整個村莊，但是能把每一個獸的臉照映得清清楚楚，也是很厲害呢。

「………….」口裡念念有詞，聽起來像是咒語，可是是用獸語唸的，所以我也不懂他在唸什麼。但就在她唸的同時，那大火球開始像是抽絲般慢慢變長、細，在女巫的身邊環繞著，在緩緩飄去奧斯的身邊。

奧斯顯得有點害怕，要是我身上這麼多毛、我想我也會怕吧？畢竟被燒到的話，後果不堪設想。

但是奧斯焦慮的表情隨著時間慢慢消逝，而且那火燄……我看就像直接貼在奧斯身上了，但是卻沒有任何痕跡？是不燙嗎？還是那根本不是伙呢？真的好神奇……不，這樣說也不對，我看過的儀式也沒有一個很正常。

「砰！」火繩子爆了開來，瑣碎的火花隨著風飄蕩，四周立刻下起了雨般的紅火。我嘗試用手摸看看……不會燙，只是稱得上熱而已。

「儀式……結束了？」我問道，只見蕾拉和沃魯斯都同時聳著間。

女巫脫下了帽子，但沒了營火的光線我也看不清楚女巫的容貌，「…….」再次講起了我聽不懂的獸語，但是我這次可是有翻譯官，我便拉著沃魯斯的手毛，意示要他翻譯。

「哦，他是再跟奧斯說，他已經在他身上給予了祝福，因為她發現奧斯身上有各種不同的魔法物質殘留，雖然不知道是什麼、以及他的作用是好是壞，但是還是清除得好，只是以她的能力他清不乾淨而已。」

魔法物質？可能是在里西亞訓練時沾上的吧，不過他已經洗過澡了，還會留在身上嗎？還是……是那個盒子？

「另外，他說他給予的是火之祝福，在幾天內他對於被火攻擊所受的傷害會降低，可能在他的旅行中用得上，除此之外這個祝福是針對身體的，效果時間內奧斯的體力、精神會比較充沛。」

「哦……原來如此。」這麼說起來，那跟人類的祝福魔法有點相似，也都是增加某屬性的抗性，以及某方面的能力。

不過能使用祝福魔法的魔法師能力都不低，那我還真想看看那女巫長什麼樣子……

等女巫說完話後，女巫便說了一句獸語，獸群便漸漸散去，我想那大概是宣布儀式結束。接著蘿米也喊了一句獸語，我就不懂那是什麼了。

「蘿米說歡迎會正式開始。」哦！這樣呀。不論如何，首當其要還是先去找奧斯吧！

「主人！」

「……啊！？」正當我正想起步時，我就遠遠看見奧斯跑了過來，他連布褌都還沒換呢。

「剛剛奧斯好怕噢……我好怕毛會燒……」聽著奧斯述說著當時他的心情，我的視線不知覺飄到了女巫的身上。她走到了飲食桌，那裡的火把把她的臉照得一清二楚。

…….那是一頭看起來十分穩重、可靠的母獅子，火紅色的頭毛完全地隱沒在斗蓬裡，就如剛才的火焰般亮眼，與黑色的斗蓬格格不入。如果索爾少了冷酷的感覺，大概就像這個感覺吧？穩重、可靠。

…….心中又不安了起來，這次任務沒有索爾陪伴，我能不能順利完成？

「可以的！」我這麼告訴我自己，畢竟這次有了交際手腕高明的沃魯斯、腦筋動得很快的蕾拉，以及向守衛一樣一直在我身邊的奧斯啊！

「姆……」奧斯突然低吼，我立刻被他拉回現況「主人都沒再聽奧斯說話。」

「啊、我有再聽呀！」我急了起來，印象、印象中他好像說到毛會被燒掉？那……

「我也很怕你的毛會被燒掉呢！」

奧斯又笑了起來，「嗯嗯，對不起我還懷疑主人沒聽……」

「噗，沒關係啦！」對不起呀…….其實我也只是聽斷斷續續，我接下來會好好聽你說的！ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
不知道多久沒更新了XD"下次更新大概就是五月以後了.......
感謝大家呦，即使沒什麼更新，文筆也不好，但我回來看的時候點擊數竟然變3000，嚇死我了！

----------


## 空

.

----------


## yoyo虎

還是小幻寫得好XD
那我就盡我所能的來評論囉...

其實滿喜歡小幻在這篇用來描述場景的擬人法，
感覺非常的生動活潑呢ＸＤ
當然這篇主要就是鐵盒子的出現，
除了臂環真的不知道是什麼以外（抱歉辭彙不足冏）
感覺奧斯的身分又更有趣了。

此外沃魯斯跟蕾拉的對話真的好犀利阿
真棒，很喜歡他們對話的內容！
既然提到對話，
其實奧斯的對話感覺小幻也真的下了很多功夫，
那種傻呼呼的個性真的很有趣呢...
感覺小幻細膩的寫作方式把小說掌握得很好

最後...除了灰狼的戲份真的變得很少之外
大概沒什麼問題。
其實這也是我需要研究參考的部分，
當然小幻的角色目前來說營造得很成功\r
所以還可以多加新角色（真好）
而我的功力目前三隻就已經很吃力了...QQ

----------


## 幻兒

TO:巴薩查
過獎了XD"沒那麼好。

嗯......這幾天在寫的時候也有發覺這種問題，或許是時間久了，有點忘記每個人物的感覺了......這可是一個大問題呀"

視角的部份，我是覺得"既然可雅是主角群中的主角，那麼以他的角度來講故事，或許會比較好"，若有必要的時候，再轉成其他人物的視角可以了，不過果然第一人稱有第一人稱的難度XD" 我會繼續努力的。

至於公主的部份......可能真的像前面提到的，要抓感覺(噴 

結果比預定的五月整整晚了一個月，沒想到考完基測後還有很多事情要忙......真是抱歉(噴

總之謝謝巴查的指教～


TO:空空
很有特色呀......XD"雖然我不知道在哪，但是謝謝稱讚！

對啊，連我自己都覺得梗很多，明明知道這麼多梗其實都連接著同一、兩件事情，但是自己卻還是會怕收尾問題（噴　不知道妥不妥當啊......

空空可別這麼說，我和你的文章類型又不同XD"
一個反應現實與殘酷，一個呈現夢幻與純真，
我也常常覺得我比不過你呀！

總之互相加油！


TO:悠悠
過獎了，重點還是類型不同，畢竟你走的比較屬於比較......科技？（噴
其實也不是說悠悠詞彙不好，因為我也還沒說那到底是什麼（？

感謝你喜歡蕾菈和沃魯斯的對話，我比較想營造的是”有些話不用說你也會明白”
的感覺來表現青梅竹馬，不知道跟悠悠的感覺有沒有出入？

至於奧斯......其實我是照心裏想的不加修飾就打上去，結果被瀟湘說前後的智商會有出入，有時過遲鈍，有時過敏銳，所以這部分我會開始注意些，當然還是以原本奧斯傻呼呼的個性為優先修改XD

其實我會擔心某些角色被邊緣化，明明是重要的角色，若被感覺可有可無，那可是很糟糕的......至於本來就是配角的，就盡量邊緣化吧(?     像是自從可雅他們去代表使者後，我就一直在想到底要在哪時候把視角跳回在里西亞的索爾身上才是最好的。

----------


## 幻兒

第七章  第三節-波瀾

「嘎？」奧斯左看右看著，「灰狼哥呢？」最後再把視線移到我的身上。

「……不知道呢。」我歪著頭回答。對呢，光顧著眼前的事情，都把其他的事情忘了……要是奧斯不說，我還不知道哪時候才會想起來。

我轉過頭來看著紅狼，「沃魯斯你知道嗎？」但我只得到搖頭作為回應。

「不過我猜，哥應該只是去附近看看而已。」轉過身看著檸檬狀的月亮，頭又卻轉了過來「找個適合狼嗥的地點？」淺淺的笑著。

此時，沃魯斯鮮血寶石般的眼睛伴著月光閃爍，毛髮隨風飄逸著，在月光的照耀下絲絲可見、縷縷分明，嘴角的尖牙、模糊的陰影卻又帶出了它尖銳的形狀。隨著風，似乎把他的氣息帶到了我的身邊……身體抖了一下，直覺告訴我我有點恐懼，或許這就是狼本身帶有的、令人害怕的感覺？

「是說……」

蕾拉的聲音把我拉了回來，從彷彿下一秒就會被吸進去的血紅視線裏。

「你哪時候直接稱灰狼為哥啦？」蕾菈手插著腰，動作依然充滿著強悍的氣勢，但言語起來卻不是這麼一回事。

「噗，」沃魯斯吐吐舌頭，「被發現啦。其實我私底下都是這樣叫他的，只是……」說到這裡，剛才令我顫抖的氣息瞬間消失，反而出現了如小孩般的羞澀感。

沃魯斯以淺淺的笑聲代表他的不好意思，「只是怕你們見笑而已。」

「嘎……為什麼要笑？」奧斯問著。

「呃……」沃魯斯開始支支吾吾了起來，「該怎麼說呢……」

「就像平常都叫媽媽、媽咪，但是平時卻得叫母后的意思差不多吧？」我笑著幫沃魯斯接話。畢竟、在這方面曾經也困擾了我好一段時間……。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

「我不管、我不管啦！我不要叫母后，好難聽哦！」一個嬌弱的聲音從一位女性的面前發出，聲音的來源者，則是和那女性一樣，有著一頭粉紅長髮的女孩，年紀看起來約只有四、五歲。

年長的女性皺起了眉頭，伸出了食指在女孩的面前，作勢警告。「不行，可雅不乖哦，妳要去上幼稚園了，因為你是公主所以在別人面前要用母后來稱呼媽媽我唷，知道嗎？」

「嗚……那我不要當公主、公主好討厭！」女孩眼框中的淚液不停打轉，眼看著豆大般的淚水就要從紅潤的臉頰旁流下，只要在多一點點、一點點，似乎就到達了極限，卻又強忍著不能讓他流出來。

「…….」聽到這，女人似乎猶豫了一下，「……要好好聽話，爸爸過幾天就會回來了，妳不是說要當個爸爸最滿意的公主嗎？」

「好……」即使答應，卻仍聽得出女孩心中的不甘。 

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

當時……由於戰爭不斷，讓疲於戰事的爸爸高興成了我最重要的事情，因此媽媽也常常用這個來應付我的不滿。等到戰爭結束，以為就可以不用這麼稱呼了，正為此高興時，不久、戰爭又爆發了……漸漸地，自己也習慣了這樣在公開場合叫自己的雙親父王、母后。

「嗯……」沃魯斯似乎看到了我臉上的變化，「差不多就是這樣了。」

我接著再看看奧斯，「這樣，奧斯懂了嗎？」我笑著說。

「嘎……什麼啊？」奧斯仍歪著頭問著。

「這個……」換我支支吾吾了。

蕾菈拍拍奧斯的肩膀，「唉唷，奧斯以後你就懂了啦！」語畢，就又轉向我，
「妳也是，幹麻這麼認真去回答每一個想他問的啊？跟傻子一樣，有的值得回答，但有的，是要用心才能了解，不是用言語就能明白的！」

「啊……說得也是。」但是、奧斯的那個表情真的令我想不答都不行啊……而且、不回話是一件很沒禮貌的事情，不是嗎？從小都是這樣教的……

抓著頭，「可是奧斯還是不懂嘎……」

＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　＊

「呼……」果然，要觀月還是這裡最讚了。

雖然不是滿月，但看著這個檸檬狀的月亮，心情也不由自主的好了起來……我想想，我多久沒看到這麼明顯的月亮啦？嗯，大概一個禮拜吧！之前還在當典獄長的時候，由於職業關係沒辦法隨意出去皇宮，只有可雅偶爾來找我去散步的時候才會有機會看到……

而最近雖然出來了，但前兩天的晚上不是天氣不好，就是雲太厚了，真是他媽的不爽，對我來說每晚看月亮可是我狂野的獸性來源啊！！這麼重要的事情說什麼也不能忽略，哪天沒看的話感覺全身都被跳蚤什麼的咬得癢癢的。

嘿嘿，好在今天天氣很好，沒什麼雲，又有瞭望台這個位置，看月剛剛好的啦！
今天就讓你們聽聽我氣势驚人的狼嗥！

「敖……嗚！！」

＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　＊

宴會上吵雜熱鬧的樂器聲都被這暴雷般莫大的狼嗥中斷，有的村民恐懼、有人村民生氣，甚至有的村民根本不曉得其他村民為什麼停止了奏樂，但大部分都往聲音的來源處──瞭望台看去，而搞不清楚狀況的，也只是人云亦云，跟著往那頭看去，也不曉得在看什麼。

「該不會是灰狼哥吧？」我一邊咬著蘋果，一邊問著。

沃魯斯點著頭回答，臉上似乎還有點不想承認的感覺──太丟臉了。

蘿米漸漸站了起來，淺淺露出了微笑。「沒事的，請繼續！」熱鬧的樂器聲才又再度出現。



嗑著雞腿的奧斯看著蘿米原本該在的位置，「嘎……婆婆怎麼不見了？」

＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　＊

爽快，果然就是要這樣叫才對啊！再怎麼關我，也只能關住我的肉體，關不住我狼的本性啊！就這麼決定了，再來一次！

「敖……」「夠了夠了，你剛才那樣叫已經令村民們恐慌了呢。」正當我要叫出來時，突然有個衰老的聲音從我背後出現。誰啊！打擾本大爺的興致！

不削的轉了頭，才發現原來是村長──蘿米婆婆。天啊！只是在這裡叫叫有這麼嚴重嗎……需要這種大人物來找我？

蘿米她似乎看出了我的想法。「別想太多，我只是想找你聊聊而已。」我可不希望又多了一個伊希雅，那實在有夠變態，好像可以看穿人家心思似的，這種人一個就夠了。

「呃……」說實在，我也不知道要怎麼接下去。「那你打算想跟我聊什麼呢，村長？」

「也沒什麼，」臉上卻露出了我最不想看到的東西，「那孩子，是公主對吧，哈牙肯得？」像伊希雅的笑容──那死老太婆，明明都四十幾歲了還年輕得跟鬼一樣。但是蘿米還學我說話！罪加一等，但是……他怎麼知道我的本名？該不會是可雅說的？

「是沒錯……但你怎麼知道我的本名？」

「你猜猜看呀……」還是一模一樣的笑容，他快和伊希雅可以去結拜姐妹了，只是一個差在有張開眼，一個沒張開。

「呃……」就是不知道才要問嘛，只不過是一隻羊，這麼囂張。

看我想不出答案來，蘿米似乎有點不太高興，「你這死腦袋，只不過頭髮剪了、換件衣服、過了幾年而已，頂多多個下巴的羊毛，就把我忘了？」拿起拐杖作勢要從我頭上敲下去的樣子。

「……？」聽他說死腦袋、還有那個拐杖的動作，我好像想起了什麼東西……對啊，這麼一說聲音也挺熟悉的……。

「唉。」蘿米嘆了一口氣。「蘿蒂濔，想起來了沒？」

天啊！蘿蒂濔？嚇死我了，「蘿蒂濔……！你怎麼會在這？」難怪她會知道那麼多有關里西亞的事，甚至是我的名字。不過她不是已經……

「那個待會兒再說，不過千萬別和其他人說我是誰。有幾件要緊的事得先說一下……」

＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　＊

萬物有開始的時候，也會有結束的時候，在華美的樂章之中，總會有氣勢澎派的開頭，也會有安祥靜謐的結尾，宴會也是如此，過了笙歌鼎沸，就是漸漸邁入平靜。

宴會此時也告了一段落，各戶獸家們開始打掃善後，有的在整理樂器，有的在收拾廚餘，也有的早已整理好，準備作個好夢。

「好好玩的宴會呢！跟宮裏不太一樣，少了有的沒的禮儀，總覺得很輕鬆。」我笑著說，而且身邊的人也不太一樣，真的好快樂。

「嘎，主人喜歡就好……」奧斯笑笑著說著，不過卻聽起來有氣無力，或許是玩累了？還是說是吃累了？嘻。

「奧斯累了嗎？那我們……」「那我們先讓沃魯斯送奧斯回去吧？」蕾菈臉上出現一抹竊笑，看著沃魯斯。

沃魯斯本來是很不願意的表情，「耶？為什……好啦好啦。」但下一秒他卻答應了？好像蕾菈和沃魯斯說了什麼……但是明明沒說話呀，或許這就是青梅竹馬厲害的地方。

「但是蕾菈……為什麼要沃魯斯送他回去？」突然間我的手就被蕾菈抓住了，讓我有點吃驚。

霎那間，蕾菈輕輕鬆鬆往後一蹬，我就被她拉著往前飛……等等，是跳才對，但是距離很長很長，也很快，比我跑步大概快兩三倍吧？但也很可怕，就彷彿在飛一樣。「有些話想和你說。」

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

「所以你那天根本沒死？」我還是很驚訝……雖然也只是從里西亞裏頭的捷報聽到的，但是就從捷報形容的那種場面，還能活下去真的是……奇蹟。

「當然啊！自古以來你們狼族就常常追著我們羊族跑，反應不機靈點不就變成人家的午餐了？」蘿……不，應該說是蘿蒂瀰自豪的說著。

不懂。「但是……為什麼你不回格爾斯？」

「既然沒有必要回去，那麼做什麼回去？再者我本來就喜歡這種生活啊！到處走走，不是很不錯？」好吧，那或許就是這樣了。

「這樣啊……那麼那個奧斯，你真的打算留他下來？」我繼續問著剛才繼說完了里西亞近年的情況後接著的話題。

「當然。」接著蘿蒂瀰就站了起來，準備走羊。

我在瞭望台躺了下去，「我猜他會很傷心喔。」呃，剛才顧著狼嗥、驚嚇、聊天，我都沒注意到天空的星星好多啊。

「這是一定的，」蘿蒂瀰邊走邊說。「但是現在的狀況人類和獸族還是不允許在一起的。」

「……嗄？」聽到這裡我嘴巴差點沒掉下來，太誇張了！「我知道他們兩個感情很好，但是也不至於……再說，可雅和沃魯斯感情也不錯啊！」

「這是為了避免。而且……你沒說別以為我不知道，」她還是繼續走她的，只是回過了頭「沃魯斯到底是喜歡誰呢？」即使笑咪咪的，但我還是感覺得到他在看著我。

淦，跟某女王一樣啊。

＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　＊

我被蕾菈拉到了離村子不遠的湖泊旁，就被他放了下來。這湖泊說大不大，說小不小，但即使在寂靜安詳的夜晚，也感覺得出來白天時的朝氣篷勃、蒼翠鬱鬱的樣子，似乎還看得見蝴蝶在花間翩翩飛舞、花兒在湖旁隨風擺動、以及湖上的蜻蜓滑過水面的情景。

就在身邊……腳印？「蕾菈，這腳印是？」我立刻問著。

「喔？」蕾菈靠近嗅了幾下，「鞋印裡有帶點村裏稻草的氣味，而且方向也是往村子走，應該是村裏的水源，沒什麼大不了的。」蕾菈看向我，「倒是你……我怎麼覺得現在的你給我的感覺和當初不太一樣？變得有點……精細？不太有以前的迷糊感了。」

「啊、是嗎？」我笑著回答，這種話對我而言是個讚美，也很少聽得到。「或許是知道了自己有重要的責任之後，變成這樣吧……」我吐吐舌頭，「搞不好事情結束之後我就變回原本的糊塗了！」

不過……蕾菈會因為這種小事情特別把我找過來嗎？

「這我就不知道囉。」又是同樣的姿勢，雙手放在頭後面，頭微微上揚，右腳微微蜷曲，一副無所謂的樣子。

後來我們就也都沒說什麼，蟲鳴、連草動的聲音清晰可見，好像我也有了獸族的敏銳聽力，真的好安靜。幾分鐘後，是蕾菈先打破了寂靜。

「嗯……他也太慢了吧。」我腳顯得有點酸，找了一塊大石頭坐了上去。

「誰？」我問著，但是蕾菈沒有回我。再過了幾分鐘，蕾菈又說話了，不過卻是在倒數。

「５……４……３……２……１…… 」蕾菈轉過身「你也太誇張了吧？是你叫我找他的自己還這麼慢！」

「是是……是……」沃魯斯顯得氣喘呼呼，「哄那隻……大獅子……上床耗了我不少時間……」他深吸了一口氣，「呼……他一直說主人呢主人呢……結果是他自己累到睡著了。」

蕾菈拍了兩下手，「欸欸，切入正題。」一副不耐煩的樣子。

「好啦好啦……就是……可雅，我想問你……」沃魯斯顯得有點不好意思。

看到他的表情我好奇了起來，「嗯？什麼呢？」到底是什麼事情呢？很少看到沃魯斯有這種表情。

「該怎麼說呢……就是……」「就是他不知道他到底是不是喜歡灰狼了啦！」

「唔？當然喜歡呀？我也很喜歡他呀！怎麼了嗎？」不懂，不就是這樣嗎？為什麼要不好意思成這樣？雖然蕾菈的反應有點大，不過沃魯斯也真的不必要支支吾吾的呀……而且怎麼問這種問題呢？

「唉……我就說她一定會誤會意思。」蕾菈又顯得不耐煩了。奇怪……我誤會意思了？

「這麼說、難道……是那種……？」……唔……換我支支吾吾了……會是那樣？連我都緊張了起來……還是我想太多？可是蕾菈又說……啊啊啊……我第一次碰到這種情況呀。

「對、對啦、就是你想的那樣。」噗，沃魯斯顯得有點孩子氣……大家，都有和平常不一樣的地方呀，平常沃魯斯都是很成熟的呢，那麼蕾菈、索爾、奧斯、灰狼哥還有其他人，又是怎樣呢？

不過……還是很令我驚訝的說，沒想到沃魯斯是……

「不、不用緊張啦，在獸族裡，像我這種的比起人類算很多了，大概三分之ㄧ吧……」即使沃魯斯嘴上這麼說，但動作看起來還是很膽怯呀，這種事情還是很……隱密的。

「只是我不知道我是不是而已……」所以，找我來是想找我討論嗎？

蕾菈接著說「所以、他想找你討論。就可雅你感覺而言，你覺得呢？」

「這個……」說真的，即使我很喜歡大家，但是我和沃魯斯認識也不到一個月，我認為我沒辦法勝任做決定這件事情……但是這麼說起來，怎麼說呢……我也覺得沃魯斯和灰狼哥的感覺又不像普通的養父養子，沃魯斯在灰狼哥面前，就顯得很嬌弱、一副被保護的樣子，還會害羞……？不過我也沒經歷過沃魯斯的遭遇，或許我經歷過那種事情，我也會對能依賴的人這樣吧。

「我想……我也不清楚呢，畢竟我認識你們沒很久……」

「這樣啊……那就再看看吧，謝謝你啦。」沃魯斯說著。但是，我看蕾菈卻是深鎖額眉。比起那個，如果說蕾菈喜歡沃魯斯，我倒覺得比較有可能，但如果沃魯斯說的是真的，蕾菈的打擊也很大吧……青梅竹馬呢。

「喵。要決定就快決定，我不想浪費在一個不可能有結果的獸身上。」蕾菈跳到了樹上，「我先回去了。」就往村子的方向跳去。

從沃魯斯來到現在，我都沒有看到蕾菈的臉。

蕾菈走了，沃魯斯也是靜靜著看著蕾菈的身子漸漸遠去。

「如果有這麼容易，我也不會想這麼多了。」沃魯斯把手伸在我面前，「我們也回去吧？公主？」

「啊？嗯……」接著，我就把手放了上去。不過，我還是很在意剛才的話題。

＊　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　＊

「奧斯不要！」

剛到村子門口，我就聽到了奧斯的喊叫聲，這喊叫聲好像吵醒了很多戶在睡覺的獸家，很多獸都紛紛打開了門，往奧斯的茅草屋看去，總覺得有點難為情啊…..吵醒了別人，不過奧斯到底是發生了什麼事？

「……快走吧！」沃魯斯馬上拉著我，往奧斯家跑去。

好吧，或許以後我得習慣被別人拉著”飛”了。



沒多久我就看到蘿米提著煤油燈站在奧斯家門前，奧斯家裡也有一盞煤油燈正亮著，只見奧斯在屋裡嚎啕大哭。

「奧斯不要……奧斯不要啦……嗚……」

再走進一點，我才發現灰狼哥也在奧斯家旁邊，他灰色的毛皮與環境容為一體
，要不是他離煤油燈夠近，不然我想我也看不到他。

沃魯斯則馬上發現了在屋頂上的蕾菈，沃魯斯使個眼神，蕾菈就被沃魯斯叫下來了。

「怎麼了嗎？」沃魯斯緊張的問著。「就……」我還沒聽完蕾菈說話，我趕緊跑進屋內，安撫奧斯。

我還來不及開口，只輕碰觸到奧斯，奧斯就把我熊熊抱著，好緊好緊。

「主人、主人……」在我臉上，一下子碰到的是柔軟的毛皮，一下子則換成稍有硬度的鬃毛，來回摩擦。

我還不明白到底發生了什麼事，但是我第一個直覺就是摸著奧斯的頭，撫摸著。

「好好好、乖乖，奧斯乖，告訴我，發生了什麼事情？」當我說出這句話時，我也很詫異。因為我講的話，是我在托兒所和還在牙牙學語、走路還走不穩的小朋友說話所用的方式。

「蘿米婆婆……蘿米婆婆……」奧斯越說，卻哭得越大聲。

「嗯？蘿米婆婆怎麼了嗎？」我問著。

奧斯換了一個姿勢，把我抱在懷裡，豆大的淚滴全落在我的身上。「嗚……」卻還是不說半句。

「我不會走的，好嗎？」小朋友也會把我抱著緊緊的，就是不讓我走，我想奧斯或許也有這種想法吧？

奧斯聽到我說的話，才微微上揚了嘴角，但是眼淚仍然不停的落下。「嗯……嗚…….」

「怎麼了呢？」我下意識拿出手帕，和衛生紙，分別擦乾眼淚和鼻涕。

「蘿米婆婆……不准奧斯和主人走……」我，也停下了動作。

----------


## yoyo虎

場景的轉換拿捏得很恰當。
應該說是出現在我們會想要深入了解內容的時候吧，
沒有太多的解釋卻完全能進入狀況，
不會有時空錯亂的問題。

蘿米婆婆跟灰狼也有關係嗎？
真有趣......
看得出小幻很認真在經營每一個角色。

不過湖邊那一段....
怎麼會找可雅討論呢= =?
（不過想想，難道要找奧斯？）
整段對話有種...本來也不期望可雅能夠提供意見的感覺。
或許是想要營造一種需要可雅當一個第三者，
化解蕾菈跟沃魯斯尷尬關係的情境，
不過反而有種似乎是想要刻意讓讀者知道一些資訊？
也可能是我想太多了。
另外感覺那個湖泊就是一整個很遠！

文章斷地方很吊人胃口，
小幻的小說還是很棒阿，
繼續加油吧ＸＤ

----------


## 幻兒

感謝阿悠的回覆！

你說的感覺呢......有真是太好了！（撫掌而笑）　（瀟湘貌（？
不過是以蕾菈的感覺來說，沃魯斯的話，就像你說的，
需要那個第三者。畢竟，怕蕾菈會意氣用事，所以才會希望可雅以第三者個角度，對於認識不到一個月的自己給點意見。

至於你說的資訊的部份......應該是你想太多了（？）

啊、你也這樣覺得啊ＸＤＤＤ那湖泊整個很經典，
不知道為什麼，我設定是離村子不遠的湖泊、文中也有提及是不遠的湖泊，
但是感覺起來就是很遠啊ＸＤＤ”

再次謝謝阿悠的閱讀囉！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

花了好長的時間，總算從第一章開始看到最新的一章了，
幻兒的寫作能力真的不錯，人物之間的互動，以及感情的表達都比蒼我的好太多了。

可雅要去見三王阿，不知道路上會不會又發生什麼有趣的事情？

期待下一篇，加油。

----------


## 幻兒

> 花了好長的時間，總算從第一章開始看到最新的一章了，
> 幻兒的寫作能力真的不錯，人物之間的互動，以及感情的表達都比蒼我的好太多了。
> 
> 可雅要去見三王阿，不知道路上會不會又發生什麼有趣的事情？
> 
> 期待下一篇，加油。


呵、別這麼說，我也還是很淺的作者而已，論功力比我上承者多得是，
也謝謝你有耐心的從第一章讀到最後一章囉！
基本上、我的故事性質似乎和文版大部分的不太一樣，倘若看不慣其實是容易看不下去的。

不過、真不愧是從第一章讀到最新一章的，還記得三王（？），
那是滿前段提到的東西了，不過現在也只是在見三王的”路程”，卻感覺扯得非常遠ＸＤ”

總之、多一個讀者總是高興的，感謝閱讀！

----------


## 幻兒

第四節-轉變

「……？」我說不出話來、我也不知道該說什麼。

「蘿米婆婆說……就算感情再怎麼好，現在奧斯還是沒辦法和主人做朋友……」 奧斯說著。

「......」什麼意思……？

「蘿米婆婆說……因為現在還在打仗……」奧斯說著、仍然哭喪著臉的說著，粗壯的雙臂卻是越抱越緊。

「……」所以是現在這個情況、還不允許人類和獸族交朋友……？我還以為、我還以為不會發生的……母后要我遠離獸族、也和我說過這一類的事情，但、但是……沒想到真的會發生。 

騙人的吧？

不是真的吧？

除了索爾，我真的沒遇過像他們一樣感覺的人。

不要……不要啊……

「鈴……」忽然、一陣白色的光芒在我四周閃爍，如漣漪般的水藍光波從疏到密，掩蓋了我的視線……怎麼了？我的頭……開始暈了起來。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

當我再次奪回意識時，哭得泣不成聲的獅子不在我眼前了，我反而飄在半空中、也感覺輕飄飄的，但是看不到我的腳，不過我清楚得看得到底下有一小群人。

從上空鳥瞰，看到的不是茅草屋、不是安祥恬靜的綠野、也不是滿天星斗的天空。我看到的是火災後的斷垣殘壁、戰爭後的死屍，以及血紅色的滿月。

看起來像是一座荒廢的城市，而且曾經非常的繁華──連我在半空中，我都看不到它的城牆。而往某一個方向看去，所見的已毀損建築物也越高大，最中心的地方(因為建築物的呈列看起來就像一座城堡)還有一根柱子在上面，破損的國旗仍在上頭飛舞著。

奇怪……這個景色我好像在哪見過？而且好像沒多久之前就看過一次……

當我還在腦裏搜索時，我的思緒就被說話聲吸引了過去。

一隻黑毛的狼人、一隻黃毛的虎人、兩名女性人類、一隻白色的、年幼的龍人就在我正下方不遠處交談著。

……咦？那狼人和小白龍我好像看過？

對了對了！我之前在躲獸人的時候，在蕾拉的秘密基地時看過他們，但是感覺這次看得更清楚了，視線少了點朦朧感。

「妳們走吧、人類和獸族的合作，也就到此了。」那隻黑狼開口說話著。奇、奇怪，他們講的……是獸語！但是我卻聽得懂？雖然我有和沃魯斯學，但不記得我有進步到這種地步啊！到底是……？

那兩名女性立刻變了臉，「德魯，你在說什麼？」「對呀對呀！那他們怎麼辦？」仔細一看，她們兩個長得十分相似，只有頭髮長度的差別。或許是雙胞胎？

「就像她說所說的，這世上已經沒有他們的名字了、他們也會漸漸在我們的記憶中消失。」她？她又是誰？誰又在記憶中消失？

其中頭髮比較短的接著說，「你、我沒想到你這麼冷血……」

「你以為我願意？別忘了，犧牲的人裡面除了你們人類，也有我們的……誰？嘖、怎麼這麼快就開始忘了……我明明記得他是誰啊……一身白色的毛髮、龐大的身軀、總是充滿笑容的……」

「我們的……天，怎麼這麼快？」另外一名女性接著也說話了，他們都是一副悵然若失的樣子。

「所以、你們真的該回去你們重建的拉西亞了，幫助你們的人民重建家園吧。我們也必須收拾這格烈城的善後了。」狼人看了一下附近，「不過……破壞成這個樣子，國王也下落不明，看來新城建好後，會取一個新的名字。」，隨後他便揮揮手，意示在上空的小白龍。

小白龍點點頭，就開始詠倡我不知道的咒文。只見地上亮起了微微的白光，白光形成了兩個圓形，包住了兩名人類。

「嘛、那就有緣再相見啦！伊妲菈、伊瑪菈！不過應該很難啦，即使有這次的合作，但在合作中人類和獸族還是常常吵架啊！哈哈。」虎人說話了，他的聲音非常的粗擴，低沉而穩重、威嚴，卻不帶任何一點嚴肅。

「嗯，再見，德魯、薩斯特，以及……」兩名女性同時往上看，「不像小孩的小孩──伊。」伊？是那小白龍的名字嗎……？

白光再度閃爍，漣漪又再我腦海浮現。

　＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

我感覺……我的臉都溼答答的？

「咳、咳！」奇怪……好像有東西流入喉嚨？還鹹鹹的。

我睜開眼睛，只見一頭橘毛獅子流著豆大般的眼淚看著我。噢、天啊，我等等一定要去洗把臉，而且這量好恐怖，我感覺我都快被淹死了！

「主、主人！」奧斯喊著我，嘴角還不斷上揚著。

「主人……你怎麼又突然跌倒過去了……？」呃……跌倒？算了算了，我懂他的意思就好了。其實，我也不知道是怎麼回事……撒個謊吧？

「嗯……從小的毛病，叫做”公主病”，得了這種病的人會不定期暈倒。」公、公主病？我怎麼掰出這麼爛的謊啊？公主病原本的意思是指自以為是的女生啊……
「咦！那為什麼奧斯沒有得過這種病？」奧斯沒有哭了，反而很認真的思考這個問題。完蛋了，以後奧斯如果問起這件事情，解釋起來一定很麻煩……

「因為……因為……」嗚、誰來救救我啊…….！我掰不下去了啦！

「因為你不是公主啊！都說是公主病了，就是公主才會得到的喵。還是你也想當公主？」探頭看看聲音的來源，是蕾菈正坐再椅子上翹著二郎腿說著。噢！太感謝你了！而且掰的很恰當啊！

「姆……奧斯才不要！」奧斯有點遲疑的表情看著蕾菈，接著馬上否決。嘻，我想一般男孩子要也不是當公主吧…...。

「因為當公主就不能保護主人了！」……我錯了，我不該把正常的方向套再奧斯上面。

「喵的……誰說公主不能保護人？你看可雅不是也會魔法來進行防禦？」蕾菈無奈的反駁著。不過這麼說好像也沒錯啊。

「嘎、不管啦，奧斯要當傭人，才能保護主人！」……不、不對吧？傭人是替人家做事的，不一定要保護啊……要也是傭兵吧？

蕾菈聳聳肩。「隨你的便囉。」

「啊……不管！人家要……」接著奧斯就和蕾菈吵了起來，我笑著看著他們的身影，還真的有一點有趣。兩隻貓打起來，不曉得誰會勝利？奧斯雖然擁有過人的體力和力氣，但是面對的可是身手靈巧的蕾菈呢。

話說……沃魯斯人呢？直覺肯定的和我說，他就在外面看月亮，所以我就馬上走到外頭去。

直覺答對了一半，他在外面的樹上看月亮，而且好像正在……清指甲垢？第一次看到沃魯斯把指甲完完全全的伸出來，至少也有兩三公分呢。

「沃魯斯！」我朝著樹上叫著，但是他沒有反應。

「……沃魯斯！」我稍微大聲了點，但仍然還是無動於衷。

「沃、魯、斯！」我再大聲了一點，結果他還是在清他的指甲！

「吵死了，誰在下面大聲嚷嚷的？」他總算回頭了。等等，這聲音好像不是沃魯斯……？

「啊，是可雅喔。」灰狼立刻從樹上跳了下來。「找我有事？」灰狼笑笑的說著。

「啊，沒、沒有……。」我絕對不會說，我把你誤認成沃魯斯，還自己在那裡生氣……丟臉死了。

「可雅你叫我？還叫了三次？」沃魯斯突然從遠處跑來，還只圍著一條毛巾。乍看之下其實跟灰狼的服飾還滿像的……。

「啊，原來她是在找你喔？難怪一個人再大小聲。」灰狼恍然大悟似的說著。

「呵、呵、呵……對呀。」我冷笑著，就這樣誤會就好了……。

「姆，有事？我剛剛在湖邊洗身子，回來的路上就聽到你叫我，我就用跑的回來了。」

「也沒什麼特別的事情……只是突然不見了，總會擔心一下嘛。」我吐吐舌頭笑著，「那既然你們都在……」我接著說，「那蘿米婆婆呢？事情結果呢？」我著急的問著。

「喔，回去了。」沃魯斯說著。「他說明天他就會和我們說走到格爾斯最近的路程，然後……」

「然後？」我好擔心……。

停頓，沒想到這麼吊人胃口。

沃魯斯嘆了一口氣。「我和哥都勸過蘿米婆婆了，他堅持要留下奧斯，他說要不是我們和蕾菈他沒權利能管，不然他也會要我們留下。」

「嗯……」結果，好像蘿米婆婆對人類的戒心還是很深啊。

「哈哈、放心啦！」灰狼的聲音仍然豪邁，輕拍著我的背，「即使是我那過世的老爸托夢叫我別陪你去，我還是會陪你去的！」

「嗯嗯，謝謝你。」灰狼叔……不對，灰狼哥雖然年紀換算成人類，應該就是三四十歲的年紀了，但他卻像朋友一樣，帶給我安心的感覺，有時候也不比索爾差。
當然，誰也比不上母后就是了。

「爸爸呀……」沃魯斯突然臉上蒙上了一層灰色的面紗，充滿了愁容。

灰狼哥還是笑著，用同樣的方式來鼓勵沃魯斯，「放心啦，一定還活著，不過是被抓走而已！」但我總覺得，他們的感情比我深多了、深得更多更多。

「沒錯，被抓走而已！哈哈……」即使面紗不見了，但仍看得出來沃魯斯是強顏歡笑。

「那……可雅，你打算怎麼和奧斯說？」沃魯斯接著問著我。

「我……我想他自己應該也明白吧，再說蘿米婆婆在他心中佔的位置一定不小呀，對吧？」我笑著說，「明天早上再說吧！」雖然嘴上是這麼說，我也不知道到底要怎麼樣和奧斯到別……。

＊　　　　　＊　　　　　＊

「噠噠噠……」彤駮馬蹄聲（註）踩碎了深夜的寧靜，偶爾會有幾隻蟲子從草叢間驚醒，但是動物們似乎都不以為奇，不是習慣，而是因為並沒有感覺到危機。

五個人、五匹馬在廣大而漆黑的草原上行走，其中兩匹還拖載著不怎顯眼的馬車。而最前面的那匹彤駮馬特別壯碩，騎在之上的，皮膚偏深色而和環境融為一體，若不仔細看，只會自己嚇子己──一頭白髮飄在半空。



是說……皇后叫我來威林特的國界邊緣勘查，會有一對夫婦經過……但是已經在這裏繞了三四圈了，光是在這逗留的時間少說也過了三個小時。我是沒什麼關係，但我可不能保證我後面那幾個男人能撐得下去，半夜出勤呢。

「沙沙…….」草與草的摩擦聲逐漸明顯，是動物？還是人？

「嗯，有動靜？」我故意問道。

「沒聽見呢……是隊長您多心了吧？」一名士兵說道。「對呀，還是很安靜，我只聽到馬蹄聲。」接著其他士兵也跟著附和。

我笑。果然、果然不夠敏銳，想必是戰場上的第一個犧牲品。

嗯，聲音逐步靠近，心裏頭卻有絲絲雀躍──有趣。

「什麼人？」我順勢舉起劍，指著前方的草叢。



沒回應，但同時移動的跡象也停止了，看來是停在那裏。不過倒是多了蠢蛋在笑的聲音。

繼續笑吧，蠢蛋們。

嗯……想用草叢來遮掩自己的身影？呵、愚者。

「天地萬物，違反常理，屬性逆走，暗黑轉向，聽吾操縱，以協吾事…」

沒錯，就是”操縱”，我曾經用這個來調整可雅的獸裝，不過這個很耗體力，而且會造成肢體上的僵硬，所以我也不常用。

我的聲音低沉了起來，那也是使用操縱的副作用之一。

笑，但這用途可多著呢……。

「天地萬物，聽吾命令！」劍發紫光、閃爍著迷惑的媚，輕輕左甩、一旁及腰的草立刻傾頹於地，反手右揮，依然整齊。

果然，看到兩位老人家趴在地上，像是在躲人一樣。而後面那群傻蛋，也笑不出來了。
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
彤駮馬:里西亞境內的特有物種，具有八足，但會依地形而從身體伸出或縮進不同的腳，通常只用四足在跑，而縮進身體裡的腳，會露出約一半來(約膝蓋再上面一點的位置)。
善於奔跑也善於爬山，但偏愛草原，頭上有角，雖食草，但卻善於與其他野獸競鬥，又因深紅色的皮膚因而得名。個性大多偏向溫馴，曾經大量存在於里西亞境內，但百年來的戰亂令野種大減，在野外的野種已不多，現大多為人工飼養，為皇室專用馬匹。

----------


## yoyo虎

喜歡小幻這一篇，
有幽默的筆法，
另外雙線寫作的方式，
個人覺得也很好！

到這邊其實劇情並沒有推進太多，
下一章應該會比較關鍵一點吧？
或是會把劇情拉回到索爾身上？也說不定，
小白龍似乎也是重要角色？

哈我等八月七號(很八七的日子)
才會開始寫XD
就這樣囉(逃)

不過，提一下，
我曾經讀過一篇文章，
它說小說中可以不要出現「……？」這樣多餘的句子，
因為沉默可以用更好的寫法來描述跟形容，
嗯嗯...

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 幻兒

ＴＯ：啊悠
的確是沒推進多少XD"
不過目前應該算是「雙主線」吧？分索爾那和可雅那裏。

小白龍～～吶，我就不知道囉（？）

至於你說的那個，好像真的是呢......(看著空空的回應)，
你們兩個同時都提出了這個問題，
可能真的是我的大詬病(噴)。

謝謝阿悠的閱讀！也期待早日看到作品。

ＴＯ：空空
硬要說的話，其實是分兩個部份。
旅夢，其實是從我國小五年級就開始構想的劇情，
但是、國小嘛，那時還是很喜歡ＹＹ故事，即使到了現在重寫了，前面不是ＹＹ，
但故事後頭可不一定不是，所以我主要分成兩個部份，第一部分約佔故事三分之一，
也就是可雅他們這裡的事情結束後就結束了，
但礙於故事中其實就一直埋著第二部份的伏筆，所以也一定要走到第二部份了。
而要走到第二部份......我深怕跌入YY的陷阱(死)，
茶茶就曾經說：「所有的長篇冒險故事幾乎到最後都會變成ＹＹ小說」。
而既然後期變成ＹＹ小說是必然的，那麼就盡我的努力在第二階段時，讓它讀起來是個有深度的ＹＹ吧！

*講了這麼多，重點其實就是旅夢不會這麼快結束（噴）*

所以這次你給我的意見，其實挺重要的－－疲憊感
*啊啊，這是我最怕的部份啊（淚*
但我會怕伏筆埋太多，反而讀者都沒看到回收的伏筆而感到無聊。
因為以我的故事來說，並不是能"沿路撿"，而是要到某一特定部分才能"一次收"－－說到這裡我想起我丟的好像都是和主線有關的伏筆，不知道丟支線的行不行？也就是能沿路撿的伏筆。

啊啊，好像有那麼點困難，看來又要去向瀟湘請益了。

從空空你的回文來看，我的文章好像*首次出現支線劇情*，並且對於這個部份多加解釋。不過在我眼裡看起來，主線和支線好像沒有差啊囧"  我了解定義，或許是讀者和作者的看法不一呢？

之前和瀟湘聊過、瀟湘也有提到這個”用支線劇情撐起主線劇情”的用法，或許就是指現在的狀況？因為索爾那邊的劇情最後還是會影響到可雅他們。（不過對我來說比較像雙主線　囧”）

至於標點符號，約六月底瀟湘和我說了一次，目前都有注意到要用……而非......，但是一時之間還沒改過來.......(習慣和流暢度的問題)會盡快的"

他、她、你、妳，這個......(噴)
我小時候，老師、父母都說，「他、你」可以指男生、女生，「她、妳」則只能指女生，所以就沒有特別的習慣用哪個了，除非遇到女部的用在男生身上才會改。即使現在知道「比較正式」的會以人部描述男生、女部描述女生的規定，但老話－－習慣和生活環境問題，所以也沒特別在意......

不過、既然有讀者提出，我就得去注意、正視這個問題了。

感謝空空的回覆與閱讀，這次受益良多！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的一篇出囉，這章顯得有點輕鬆幽默呢，

那小白龍似乎是很重要的角色？

雙線寫作阿，弄不好的話有時候會搞混說

(<這傢伙曾經搞混過

期待下一篇。

----------

